# Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City (The Resistance)



## ScarletRage

*Revolution in WiFom City - The Resistance*

*Flavor*



> The townsfolk of WiFom City got tired of living under mafia rule. They just eliminated demons and now they finally hope to wrestle the town away from the mafia. The town’s mayor, Titus, will be of no help as she doesn’t want to die. She won’t be much of an aid to the mafia though either as she doesn’t want to be killed in the event of a rebellion. The townsfolk and mob are used to Titus just always siding with the winner in these perpetual conflicts.
> 
> The town has trained special agents to try and knock out five locations of mafia influence. If three of these locations fall, then the mafia will lose their stranglehold over the town. All of the special agents are equally qualified, but some of them are secretly aligned with the mafia who have control over the town. The mafia traitors have no way of privately communicating with each other, but know each other by dealings prior to the missions.
> 
> The missions require a great deal of stealth. As such, not everyone can go on each given mission. The town-loyal agents will always vote to succeed each mission. The mafia aligned agents can vote to pass or fail on any given mission. Everyone will want in for most missions. Can you crack the puzzle? Good luck special agent!





*Role PMs*

*Town*



> You’ve graduated from the prestigious Corrupt Government Overthrow Academy or CGOA for short. However, you know that some of your fellow classmates are working for the mob. Each sabotage helps you catch them, but puts them one step closer to victory. Three sabotaged missions means the mafia retains control of the town. All missions only need one scum downvote but for mission 4. Mission 4 requires two scum downvotes to fail.





*Mafia*



> Hello, you all managed to infiltrate the town's special agent training academy, the Corrupt Government Overthrow Academy or CGOA for short. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to try and tank three missions. The hardest part is each sabotage gives the enemy a little more information about you.
> 
> You can take missions by rejecting the leadership for a mission five times or by submitting a fail card on a mission. It takes two fail cards to fail mission 4. Your scumbuddies are the other players in this conversation. It is locked to prevent further replies. You cannot talk to each other but through the game thread. There is no QT.



*Gameplay*



> The game starts with a leader being notified publicly.
> 
> The leader then puts forth a team of people to go on a mission within 72 hours of their appointment.
> 
> The group, as a whole, votes to approve or reject a mission within 48 hours of my acknowledgement of the team.
> 
> If a mission is approved, then the players on the mission vote to succeed or fail a mission.
> 
> If the mission is succeeded, town gains one point. If the mission is failed, then the scums gain a point.
> 
> 
> 
> If the group rejects the composition of a team, the next leader is assigned. If the group goes through five leaders without electing a possible team, the scums gets a point.
> 
> There are six town aligned secret agents and four mafia aligned secret agents. The mafia aligned secret agents have no method of communicating outside of the thread, just like the town. The mafia just know who each other are.



If you're still confused, you can watch the video provided in the signup thread. Just suppose there are 6 town and 4 mafia.

*48 hour prods are in effect. The thread is always open for talking. Silence is never required *

*Votes and Votecounts*

Votes to lynch are not counted here as no player ever gets lynched. Every player plays until the end. I will not show logical deductions. I will not confirm any player as town or scum. Only the play of the players can do that.

The Voting History will be shown in the first post. This will include Leader Nominations, Group Votes on them and end results of successes and fails. The group will know if you approve or reject a mission. The votes for success or failure are hidden, but logically must be cast by the players on the mission.



*Mission Success or Failure*

Look here for how many players go on a mission and how many are needed to fail.


> Mission 1: The Courthouse, 3 players embark. One failure tanks mission.
> 
> Mission 2: The Chamber of Commerce, 4 players go. One failure tanks mission.
> 
> Mission 3: The Media Conglomerate, 4 players go. One failure tanks mission.
> 
> Mission 4:  The Supermarket, 5 players go. Two failures tanks mission.
> 
> Mission 5: Mayor’s Office, 5 players go. One failure tanks mission.



Leader Order (used random list sorter at random.org)

The leadership will pass in the order below, either through mission attempts or rejected groups.



> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B



*Vote Counts*

*Mission 1: The Courthouse*

Leader CafeAuLait - 
           Proposed: CafeAuLait, Shaitra, Grandma
           Group Vote: Unanimous Approval
           Individual Votes: [Names not revealed] [Votes Yet to be Cast]


----------



## ScarletRage

Mission 1: The Courthouse

The scums have had a grip on law and order for a while. The mafia has been bribing the local supreme judge so every townie goes to jail and mob people get off on technicalities.

Any good society depends on law and order. The town agents are attempting to sabotage the bribery and destroy the blackmail evidence the mafia has on the judge.

If the town can stop the blackmail, then the mafia can be convicted through the legal process.

The team must be approved fast. Time is of the essence as you only have one shot to get at the judge.

Your leader is CafeAuLait. He has 72 hours to nominate three people. Then the group decides to approve or reject the team for the mission.

*The deadline for Cafe's decision is 12:30 PM PST on Friday October 17th. The time of this edit is 12:30 PM PST on Tuesday October 14th.*


----------



## Avatar4321

I have received the pm. Just wanted to confirm though I didn't see any request to. So do we wait for cafe to nominate or talk in the meantime?


----------



## Moonglow

talk to him..


----------



## ScarletRage

*Talking is required. 48 hour prod rules apply. I will edit that into the first post.*


----------



## Moonglow

Now all we have to do is wait for the Cafe` to open...


----------



## ScarletRage

Moonglow said:


> Now all we have to do is wait for the Cafe` to open...


There is no rule preventing scumhunting or obfuscation prior to his nominations. Either or both are encouraged prior to nominations.


----------



## Moonglow

Ok, so we can start the slinging.....


----------



## Moonglow

I'd like to say good luck, and don't you dare eliminate me first...I'm trying to break my record...


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Well if I can't vote to lynch Avi or ask for Moonglow to be modkilled, I just don't want to play then.


----------



## Moonglow

ok


----------



## Wake

I'm here.

So, Cafe, how much experience do you have with missions?

I'll join a mission. I always wanted to get shot at.


----------



## Wake

HRM.

I'd like to lynch someone.

I can't lynch someone.

Titus, would you please break this down for us in basic Mafia terms?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> HRM.
> 
> I'd like to lynch someone.
> 
> I can't lynch someone.
> 
> Titus, would you please break this down for us in basic Mafia terms?


You all can tell Cafe who to nominate. Cafe picks three people. Town wants all town. Scum want a least 1 scum. After Cafe's proposal, the entire group votes up or down on the team.

They vote to succeed or fail missions. Town must vote to succeed. Scum can succeed or fail. One scum fail vote gets scum a point. No fails gets town a point. First to three wins.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is the voting for the team/mission public? So everyone knows who voted what? 

Voting for succeed/fail private? So no one knows who voted what but you will tell us the results in thread?

Am I close?


----------



## Wake

Oh..

I see now.

So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?

Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?

It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Is the voting for the team/mission public? So everyone knows who voted what?
> 
> Voting for succeed/fail private? So no one knows who voted what but you will tell us the results in thread?
> 
> Am I close?



Cafe's nominations are public along with any other leader.

The votes to approve or reject a team are public.

Votes to pass or fail a mission once on a team are private but the group will be informed of the number of passes and fails.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.



A player nominates regardlessof alignment. There are no bonuses or restrictions based on alignment on nominations.

I cannot advise how to scumhunt.


----------



## Wake

If we deduce that a player is Scum, what can we do about it?

Is there any way to kill it?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> If we deduce that a player is Scum, what can we do about it?
> 
> Is there any way to kill it?


No one dies. The rules tell you how to handle a player you are scumreading.


----------



## Wake

Alright.

Watching that video now.


----------



## Avatar4321

it seems that since the scum know one another that if cafe nominates a scum free team they would object


----------



## Wake

Interesting. Understanding the concept more...

So after three noms are given, we then privately PM Scarlet whether we agree with them nominations or not. It'd be neat if those PM votes could be public for vote analysis.

I say we nominate me for the mission.

Wolfie, you Scum Ma'am? Reads on Avi?


----------



## ScarletRage

Approve/Reject votes for team composition are revealed by me all at the same time.

Only the votes of people on the missions remain hidden.


----------



## Wake

Hm.

So the people put into the mission... their votes remain hidden. What would they be voting for?

Also could we vote like this, to nominate a player for a mission?

*Vote: Wolfsister*

Since the missions are flavor, it's not necessarily a bad thing to get nom'd, right?

(This is very new to me. Pretty neat, too. Sorry for all the questions.  )


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-LOL, watch the video. It is helpful.


----------



## Avatar4321

so who should we encourage cafe to choose to clean up the courts?


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> I'd like to say good luck, and don't you dare eliminate me first...I'm trying to break my record...


 
shouldn't be tough since no one gets eliminated. But if anyone can manage to get eliminated, I'm sure it's you


----------



## Avatar4321

the big question we need to answer is whether cafe is resistance or scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> HRM.
> 
> I'd like to lynch someone.
> 
> I can't lynch someone.
> 
> Titus, would you please break this down for us in basic Mafia terms?
> 
> 
> 
> You all can tell Cafe who to nominate. Cafe picks three people. Town wants all town. Scum want a least 1 scum. After Cafe's proposal, the entire group votes up or down on the team.
> 
> They vote to succeed or fail missions. Town must vote to succeed. Scum can succeed or fail. One scum fail vote gets scum a point. No fails gets town a point. First to three wins.
Click to expand...


Sounds good. Wake, I have no experience at all. (Gah!)

Throw some suggestions at me all.


----------



## FA_Q2

This should be a really interesting game.  Reminds me strongly of Mastermind - a board game with essentially the same concepts.  

Fast paced though - we have three days to try and put an all town team together to go on the mission...


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Hm.
> 
> So the people put into the mission... their votes remain hidden. What would they be voting for?
> 
> Also could we vote like this, to nominate a player for a mission?
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Since the missions are flavor, it's not necessarily a bad thing to get nom'd, right?
> 
> (This is very new to me. Pretty neat, too. Sorry for all the questions.  )


If I understand this correctly, we don't nominate people for the mission, Cafe does that.  We can merely suggest.  Once cafe picks the players, we can vote to reject the list (and I suppose that means Cafe re-picks the list if there is time and we vote again) or vote to send the team that Cafe has selected.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.
> 
> So the people put into the mission... their votes remain hidden. What would they be voting for?
> 
> Also could we vote like this, to nominate a player for a mission?
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister*
> 
> Since the missions are flavor, it's not necessarily a bad thing to get nom'd, right?
> 
> (This is very new to me. Pretty neat, too. Sorry for all the questions.  )
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand this correctly, we don't nominate people for the mission, Cafe does that.  We can merely suggest.  Once cafe picks the players, we can vote to reject the list (and I suppose that means Cafe re-picks the list if there is time and we vote again) or vote to send the team that Cafe has selected.
Click to expand...


If you reject Cafe's nominations, the next leader in line goes. Beyond that, everything else is accurate.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> it seems that since the scum know one another that if cafe nominates a scum free team they would object


True.  There is also the fact that if Cafe manages to get a scum free team off the bat the game is essentially over.  The next leader simply chooses the same team and the outcome should be the same.  

Scum CAN vote to pass a mission so a passed mission is not necessarily all town but I don't see the value added in that unless the team chosen has multiple scum in it.  Plus they would be faced with the same dilemma.  Essentially, we just need to hit one all town team.


Unfortunately, that is going to be rather difficult given the ratio.  We have a rather slim majority.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I'm not even sure who to suggest Cafe picks for the first mission because we have very little information to go on. If we can see who accepts or rejects a group for a mission or if the mission passes or fails and who is on it, that is something to discuss. Right now, without the usual ways of looking for scum you find in regular mafia games to start things out-voting, etc it might be tougher to figure out who goes on the first mission. Based on who has posted so far, Avi and FA look o.k. due to trying to figure things out. I wouldn't mind seeing what others have to say before putting final suggestions out there. I imagine Cafe will pick herself to go regardless of alignment. So 2 more names will be needed before Friday.


----------



## Avatar4321

problem finding scum in this game is since it's an entirely different game we can't rely on metas as much. And unless we put someone on a team we can't know for sure.


----------



## Avatar4321

if you are a town leader the wise thing to do is put yourself on the mission so we have one confirmed town vote


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> if you are a town leader the wise thing to do is put yourself on the mission so we have one confirmed town vote



We can put ourselves up for a mission? I may have missed that part.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I'm not even sure who to suggest Cafe picks for the first mission because we have very little information to go on. If we can see who accepts or rejects a group for a mission or if the mission passes or fails and who is on it, that is something to discuss. Right now, without the usual ways of looking for scum you find in regular mafia games to start things out-voting, etc it might be tougher to figure out who goes on the first mission. Based on who has posted so far, Avi and FA look o.k. due to trying to figure things out. I wouldn't mind seeing what others have to say before putting final suggestions out there. I imagine Cafe will pick herself to go regardless of alignment. So 2 more names will be needed before Friday.




I agree this may be harder, I think SR's post start of game making accusations and or voting will help us find those who are town ( hopefully) . Issue is if people don't speak or speak little with no content, it will be hard to read their meta.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.




Hummm, asking to nominate yourself three times in a row. Should I be worried here Wake or are you waving a big red townie flag? Or pretending to be town with all the set up spec?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, asking to nominate yourself three times in a row. Should I be worried here Wake or are you waving a big red townie flag? Or pretending to be town with all the set up spec?
Click to expand...

 
I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, asking to nominate yourself three times in a row. Should I be worried here Wake or are you waving a big red townie flag? Or pretending to be town with all the set up spec?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.
Click to expand...

He is the most experienced here and claiming ignorance.  I don't think that is necessarily a tell though considering that this game is quite different than any other here so far.  Something to watch though.

Asking to nominate yourself is moot IMHO because both town and scum are going to want to be on a mission....


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> if you are a town leader the wise thing to do is put yourself on the mission so we have one confirmed town vote


If they are indeed town that would help...


----------



## Avatar4321

part of me thinks you should nominate the next leaders. That way we know whether there is scum among them and we can vote down their missions if the first one fails.

But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.

so I'm not sure where to start scum hunting here.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are a town leader the wise thing to do is put yourself on the mission so we have one confirmed town vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can put ourselves up for a mission? I may have missed that part.
Click to expand...

In the signup thread I believe SR mentioned that normally the leader puts themselves up for the mission.  As town, you know that you are guaranteed to have at least one pass vote and it increases the chance of an all town team.  As scum, you can vote to fail the mission.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are a town leader the wise thing to do is put yourself on the mission so we have one confirmed town vote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can put ourselves up for a mission? I may have missed that part.
Click to expand...

Leaders can pick themselves.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you watch the video in the other thread, the leaders usually nominate themselves to go on the mission.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?


Pure coincidence. Every game I host is set in WiFom City. I am always the mayor.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?



I find that very suspicious. We should definitely not vote to put her on a mission.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that very suspicious. We should definitely not vote to put her on a mission.
Click to expand...

I am underqualified. The mayor didn't graduate from CGOA.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, asking to nominate yourself three times in a row. Should I be worried here Wake or are you waving a big red townie flag? Or pretending to be town with all the set up spec?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.
Click to expand...


Wake is definitely showing ignorance of the game and anxiousness to be on a mission. Is it derp town Wake or scum Wake trying to be manipulative? I have no real meta on Wake so this is just something to take note of for now.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure coincidence. Every game I host is set in WiFom City. I am always the mayor.
Click to expand...

 
and how did that happen?


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure coincidence. Every game I host is set in WiFom City. I am always the mayor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how did that happen?
Click to expand...

Through sheer charm, bravado, and creativity.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure coincidence. Every game I host is set in WiFom City. I am always the mayor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how did that happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through sheer charm, bravado, and creativity.
Click to expand...


And also lots and lots of modesty.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw anyone else notice the usurper someone became the mayor of our town?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure coincidence. Every game I host is set in WiFom City. I am always the mayor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and how did that happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through sheer charm, bravado, and creativity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And also lots and lots of modesty.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..
> 
> I see now.
> 
> So... what if Cafe is Scum? Can she manipulate the process if she were Scum?
> 
> Do we search for the same Scumhunting tells? Could I ask Cafe to nominate me?
> 
> It's a different concept than basic lynching, but neat, and I'm sure we'll get the hang of this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, asking to nominate yourself three times in a row. Should I be worried here Wake or are you waving a big red townie flag? Or pretending to be town with all the set up spec?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake is definitely showing ignorance of the game and anxiousness to be on a mission. Is it derp town Wake or scum Wake trying to be manipulative? I have no real meta on Wake so this is just something to take note of for now.
Click to expand...



It's funny, out of all those coming from the main site, Wake is one person whose games I have not read.


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry I'm late, but I'm here now!

Avi's got an interesting idea about nominating the leaders for the remaining mission.  That should help us get a handle on who is town by how the missions turn out.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.



"But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."

Fixed.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

 
nothing to fix. I'm not scum. I already know that. I just dont know about you and cafe


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

 
nothing to fix. I'm not scum. I already know that. I just dont know about you and cafe


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...


What makes you think that Grandma?


----------



## Avatar4321

and if you don't believe im town, dont put me on a mission. Problem solved.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Grandma?
Click to expand...

 
maybe she thinks I'm suspicious for some reason .

or maybe she is scum and doesn't like my plan because it might expose her before she gets to make a choice


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> It's funny, out of all those coming from the main site, Wake is one person whose games I have not read.



I wouldn't recommend meta'ing me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, out of all those coming from the main site, Wake is one person whose games I have not read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend meta'ing me.
Click to expand...


That crazy, eh?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing to fix. I'm not scum. I already know that. I just dont know about you and cafe
Click to expand...


I dunno about Cafe, but I'm Town.



CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I don't want my mission votes down because you or grandma is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But then I don't want my mission votes down because I (Avatar4321) am scum."
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that Grandma?
Click to expand...


Nothing, I was just funnin'.



Avatar4321 said:


> maybe she thinks I'm suspicious for some reason .
> 
> or maybe she is scum and doesn't like my plan because it might expose her before she gets to make a choice



Or maybe not.

Actually I'm wondering about Wake.


----------



## ★Arden

Confirming... that I'll be here later. Work first.

Also, pretty sure Arden is town.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> Confirming... that I'll be here later. Work first.
> 
> Also, pretty sure Arden is town.


 
if you don't know for sure than you probably aren't town.


----------



## Grandma

Avi, you're kinda paranoid tonight.


----------



## Josh_B

Ok, so did everyone watch the video?  

It seems like this game would be a lot easier on table top because you have expressions and fear to go on. 
I read the last four pages.

You seriously do not want to meta Wake, you'll be disappointed. We don't have any completed games together with him as scum, but generally as town, he'll start a conversation and then drop it. This set up is a little different so we'll have to see. 

I kind of think Avatar is one of the spys. He seems really eager to go on the missions, but in post 61, the way he tags Cafe onto his Grandma OMGUS. If this were a regular game, I'd say he was lining up lynches. 

So far I like Moonglow as town, She should go on the first mission.


----------



## Josh_B

*VOTE: Moonglow*


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow's a "he." Generally plays VI.


----------



## Wake

Josh_B said:


> We don't have any completed games together with him as scum, but generally as town, he'll start a conversation and then drop it.



This is news.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> Moonglow's a "he." Generally plays VI.



Oh man, what is the world coming to? Ayecan'tseeyou is a girl, Moonglow is a dude.  Next thing you know Terri, Tracy, Dana, and Casey are gonna show up and I'm just going to start talking about everyone without using pronouns whatsoever. 

He doesn't have to VI this game, if he's town he can just go on every mission.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any completed games together with him as scum, but generally as town, he'll start a conversation and then drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is news.
Click to expand...


Seriously. Sometimes you will just come in with this excellent catch up wall. It has a lot of thought put into it, and decent questions to ask to see if people are thinking about the game, lots of people reply back and then nothing. That's the end of it. I spend my time thinking, "what is wake thinking" is he going to respond, did he make an alignment evaluation already? Does he need to make an alignment evaluation? It can be very nerve racking.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have any completed games together with him as scum, but generally as town, he'll start a conversation and then drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is news.
Click to expand...


also I'm a little sad when I see you replace out. The catchup walls are great, but they take forever, and aren't that necessary, I know I've tried it.


----------



## Wake

Health care is hectic like that.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> Health care is hectic like that.


 
I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.


----------



## Wake

Josh_B said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
Click to expand...


Just wait until you're old and in an assisted living facility, and you want sweets. That taste is the last one to go. I'm sure by then you'll be coming up with _many_ different ways of getting what you want.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait until you're old and in an assisted living facility, and you want sweets. That taste is the last one to go. I'm sure by then you'll be coming up with _many_ different ways of getting what you want.
Click to expand...


I'll just start practicing now. Cafe, *take Wake* on the mission with you. 

Wake and Moonglow are my picks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm sorry but why Wake and Moonglow again?


----------



## Wake

Give me time to make a few tuna sandwiches first, please.

Can't go completing missions without 'em.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, why make picks before everyone has had a chance to give significant thoughts yet? It's like you randomly chose Wake and Mooglow by going eeny meeny miney moe.

I'm not liking Wake too much and what has Moonglow said to make you think he's town? I'd rather this first group is all town, wouldn't you?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm not liking Wake too much



Would you please explain further, and in detail?


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm sorry but why Wake and Moonglow again?



Because they're town. I was a little suspicious of Wake at first because he's one of the people that asked for himself to go on the mission. But I'm  pretty sure he isn't. 
Plus it's the first mission so if it fails it pretty much means that all three are confirmed town. 

If it passes, and the mission fails, one of them is  obvious scum, but do you honestly think scum is going to give away the first mission. 

I'm testing for pass/fail for this mission to even go.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, why make picks before everyone has had a chance to give significant thoughts yet? It's like you randomly chose Wake and Mooglow by going eeny meeny miney moe.
> 
> I'm not liking Wake too much and what has Moonglow said to make you think he's town? I'd rather this first group is all town, wouldn't you?



I think I answered everthing but i'm not sure I answered it to this point. The first mission can be random. It's probably going to pass. Whether or not it goes through is what is going to make the difference.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister, who do you think should go?


----------



## Wake

If being nom'd and passing is how you discern who's Town, then I have nothing to hide.

Please sign me up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ugh-No to Josh, Wake or Avi for the first mission.


----------



## Wake

Why?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Why?



Because Josh + Wake = Scum?


----------



## FA_Q2

lol wolf.

That is pretty much everyone that posted other than me and you.  And of course Cafe but I imagine that she will select herself and that seems to be the prudent thing to do.

I agree with you on house though - not getting a town feeling from house.


----------



## FA_Q2

ugh, wake.  not house.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't worry. I'll explain myself after I hear enough from everyone.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait until you're old and in an assisted living facility, and you want sweets. That taste is the last one to go. I'm sure by then you'll be coming up with _many_ different ways of getting what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just start practicing now. Cafe, *take Wake* on the mission with you.
> 
> Wake and Moonglow are my picks.
Click to expand...


Why Moonglow?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> ugh, wake.  not house.



I kept wanting to do the opposite when House played last and a few times I was tripped up thinking Wake said something- one time which would have confirmed scum.


----------



## ★Arden

Arden is drunk but still rpobably town. Most likely


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ugh-No to Josh, Wake or Avi for the first mission.



No way. not Avatar. If he goes on the first mission I'm going to reject it. I think he's a spy.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait until you're old and in an assisted living facility, and you want sweets. That taste is the last one to go. I'm sure by then you'll be coming up with _many_ different ways of getting what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just start practicing now. Cafe, *take Wake* on the mission with you.
> 
> Wake and Moonglow are my picks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Moonglow?
Click to expand...


Because his first posts were about talking. He seems to be interested in the public part of the game. Which is where we need to decide who to take or not take.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ugh-No to Josh, Wake or Avi for the first mission.



Actually can you clarify? That Avatar, Wake, and Me are on your do not send list. 

I read this post as... 
-No to Josh on the mission
-I want Wake or Avatar on the first mission
... because there's a comma after Josh but not after Wake. 

But context says that you don't want Wake on the mission either.


----------



## Shaitra

Josh_B said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
Click to expand...


This made me .  Wait until you have kids.  That's when you really discover your manipulative side.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolf, you are pretty suspicious already.  Not sure if you are town or trying to appear town.

Avi's responses seem a bit tense.  I don't think he's a good choice for the first mission.

Josh appears town right now as do Grandma and Arden.  Who knows about Wake.  I have a feeling he will be a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Avatar4321

Josh_B said:


> Ok, so did everyone watch the video?
> 
> It seems like this game would be a lot easier on table top because you have expressions and fear to go on.
> I read the last four pages.
> 
> You seriously do not want to meta Wake, you'll be disappointed. We don't have any completed games together with him as scum, but generally as town, he'll start a conversation and then drop it. This set up is a little different so we'll have to see.
> 
> I kind of think Avatar is one of the spys. He seems really eager to go on the missions, but in post 61, the way he tags Cafe onto his Grandma OMGUS. If this were a regular game, I'd say he was lining up lynches.
> 
> So far I like Moonglow as town, She should go on the first mission.


 
funny. If anyone was doing an omgus vote between grandma and me, I would think it would have been grandma. After all, she is the one who accused me after I suggested her and cafe might be scum.

and why moonglow? That's an odd choice to randomly come up with


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This made me .  Wait until you have kids.  That's when you really discover your manipulative side.
Click to expand...

 
that's persuasive side you mean.

btw I have made it clear I don't care about going on the first mission. At this point I'd make a selection from shaitra, FA, wolf, or Arden. The way josh went to grandmas defense and is pushing moonglow and wake I'm highly suspicious of the four of them so far.

for some reason I doubt all the scum would be so easy to find. But I don't ignore actions like this either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolf, you are pretty suspicious already.  Not sure if you are town or trying to appear town.



Because I'm objecting to sending anyone on the first mission that seems off to me or anyone else? I think it's pretty important the first mission is all town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh-No to Josh, Wake or Avi for the first mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually can you clarify? That Avatar, Wake, and Me are on your do not send list.
> 
> I read this post as...
> -No to Josh on the mission
> -I want Wake or Avatar on the first mission
> ... because there's a comma after Josh but not after Wake.
> 
> But context says that you don't want Wake on the mission either.
Click to expand...


-Avi has been objected to by enough people that he should not go
-Wake is an unknown right now
-You seemed a little buddy buddy with Wake right out of the gate and were very quick to pick people you thought should go including Wake

This all just seems odd enough for me to say you 3 should probably sit out the first mission. So far, seeing everyone else's input, I'm not objecting to anyone else going at this time.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Give me time to make a few tuna sandwiches first, please.
> 
> Can't go completing missions without 'em.


And chips....I'll bring the beer....


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are pretty suspicious already.  Not sure if you are town or trying to appear town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm objecting to sending anyone on the first mission that seems off to me or anyone else? I think it's pretty important the first mission is all town.
Click to expand...

So you are not volunteering yourself? Why? It's not for a mod kill?


----------



## Moonglow

★Arden said:


> Arden is drunk but still rpobably town. Most likely


So you are saying that Arden is the town drunk?


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health care is hectic like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. Speaking of health care. I used to think that this game was for kids, but  a lot of grown ups play it too, and grandparents. I didn't know just how manipulative old people could be until I started playing this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wait until you're old and in an assisted living facility, and you want sweets. That taste is the last one to go. I'm sure by then you'll be coming up with _many_ different ways of getting what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just start practicing now. Cafe, *take Wake* on the mission with you.
> 
> Wake and Moonglow are my picks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why Moonglow?
Click to expand...

I'm expendable....


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?


 
I second. Any thoughts on who you are picking cafe.

and wolf, several object to me going because they know I'm town.


----------



## Shaitra

I'd be happy to go on the first mission for you Cafe.  I think Arden would be a safe bet too.  She seems pretty laid back about it all.


----------



## Josh_B

[





Shaitra said:


> I'd be happy to go on the first mission for you Cafe.  I think Arden would be a safe bet too.  She seems pretty laid back about it all.



I could go with this. Arden and Shaitra seem like safe bets.


----------



## Avatar4321

I think it's a bit funny how everyone seems to think I'm not trustworthy and yet turns around and nominates shaitra and Arden who I suggested go. I'm not sure what to think of that


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can agree to a Cafe, Shaitra, Arden team. No one has voiced any objections to any of them that I can see in the thread and I don't see anything suspicious in their posts.

So yeah, that seems good. Now, I'm going to go lay down. Having a daughter in Kindergarten means mom gets all the germs she picks up and brings home. Yay me.


----------



## Moonglow

Josh_B said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to go on the first mission for you Cafe.  I think Arden would be a safe bet too.  She seems pretty laid back about it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go with this. Arden and Shaitra seem like safe bets.
Click to expand...

How would you know?


----------



## Josh_B

Moonglow said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to go on the first mission for you Cafe.  I think Arden would be a safe bet too.  She seems pretty laid back about it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go with this. Arden and Shaitra seem like safe bets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know?
Click to expand...


I like Arden's trolling. 
Shiatra called Arden a safe bet. I was using her words. 

I'm just trying to nominate people who I think are the most town.


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> I think it's a bit funny how everyone seems to think I'm not trustworthy and yet turns around and nominates shaitra and Arden who I suggested go. I'm not sure what to think of that



That's half true. Wolfsister and FA_Q2 are on your list to go. Why do you think Shaitra agreed to go with Arden?


----------



## ★Arden

I'm back.

Quick note about the game is that it seems fairly slow. But I'm not sure how much of that is due to it being a game most players are unused to or because I'm just used to a fast-paced version of the game.

Also, I thought there were 4 people that had to go on a mission each day, but now that I'm actually reading the first post, I guess it increases? Oops.

This is actually a good thing though. I'm not sure about Shaitra (I'll explain after). But Cafe and I should definitely go on this mission- every single round, if you're town DO NOT consider any team that doesn't include you. This is the core of this game. You know your alignment, and when you're the leader unless absolutely necessary do not waste time arguing for your own towniness. Take it for granted that we all know you're town, because we should be determining to approve/reject depending on who you choose.

...And I digress again. Basically, <Cafe, Arden, ???> I think should be locked in. Not sure about Shaitra; how much she's insisting on Cafe and I going together while not being one of us herself is striking me as a bit off. Like she already knows our alignments, if you know what I mean, and she's trying to push a certain plan she already has.

Thinking about that too makes me not sure about Cafe in light of that. Cafe should still nominate herself, of course. Going to reread after work to see who I'm most comfortable with. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## ★Arden

Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).



> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B




I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:

1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>

This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.


----------



## ★Arden

CaféAuLait, pick me, you, and Grandma. I'm going for real now so I'll respond to anything later, but if anyone doesn't understand my above proposal just read it again. It's objectively and statistically the best way to nominate people, I think.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can agree to a Cafe, Shaitra, Arden team. No one has voiced any objections to any of them that I can see in the thread and I don't see anything suspicious in their posts.
> 
> So yeah, that seems good. Now, I'm going to go lay down. Having a daughter in Kindergarten means mom gets all the germs she picks up and brings home. Yay me.


 
its the lack of objection that has me worried. If they were safe town choices I would think the scum would object


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can agree to a Cafe, Shaitra, Arden team. No one has voiced any objections to any of them that I can see in the thread and I don't see anything suspicious in their posts.
> 
> So yeah, that seems good. Now, I'm going to go lay down. Having a daughter in Kindergarten means mom gets all the germs she picks up and brings home. Yay me.


 
its the lack of objection that has me worried. If they were safe town choices I would think the scum would object


----------



## Avatar4321

Josh_B said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a bit funny how everyone seems to think I'm not trustworthy and yet turns around and nominates shaitra and Arden who I suggested go. I'm not sure what to think of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's half true. Wolfsister and FA_Q2 are on your list to go. Why do you think Shaitra agreed to go with Arden?
Click to expand...

 
because only two to three choices were possible and not four


----------



## Moonglow

Josh_B said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to go on the first mission for you Cafe.  I think Arden would be a safe bet too.  She seems pretty laid back about it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go with this. Arden and Shaitra seem like safe bets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Arden's trolling.
> Shiatra called Arden a safe bet. I was using her words.
> 
> I'm just trying to nominate people who I think are the most town.
Click to expand...

Is that an aside or a frontal admission?


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
Click to expand...


I don't really understand this plan. It looks like you just went down the player list in a row, except you skipped Avatar so you could be in it.


----------



## Josh_B

Moonglow said:


> Is that an aside or a frontal admission?


I don't understand the context of the terms you are using. Can you explain what you are asking me a little more?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I kind of agree with Arden that the scum may not fail the first mission due to how small it is. If you look at the video, that's what happened in one of the missions. One of the spies let it pass so she wouldn't be caught. So with that strategy in mind, the first mission is likely to pass regardless of who we send. Of course, there  is always the possibility that they take a risk if there is one or more on the mission and fail it anyway and hope their buddies would be chosen for future missions. I'm WIFOMing already but we need to look at all the possibilities. 

Arden-Why Grandma?


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
Click to expand...


Very logical. I don't know if you and Cafe are Town or Scum, but it's a workable plan. 



Wolfsister77 said:


> I kind of agree with Arden that the scum may not fail the first mission due to how small it is. If you look at the video, that's what happened in one of the missions. One of the spies let it pass so she wouldn't be caught. So with that strategy in mind, the first mission is likely to pass regardless of who we send. Of course, there  is always the possibility that they take a risk if there is one or more on the mission and fail it anyway and hope their buddies would be chosen for future missions. I'm WIFOMing already but we need to look at all the possibilities.
> 
> Arden-Why Grandma?



I'm next on the list and would automatically pick myself to go.


----------



## Avatar4321

I think I'll be alright id grandma is on the first mission. If it fails then we can be cautious about approving her mission


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I can accept a Cafe, Arden, Grandma team. No problem.


----------



## ★Arden

Avatar4321 said:


> I think I'll be alright id grandma is on the first mission. If it fails then we can be cautious about approving her mission


I don't like this because it's like you're already planning to blame Grandma. You've said previously that you thought I'm scummy. If that's really the case, why immediately assume if a mission with Cafe/Arden/Grandma fails that it's Grandma's fault, and not even mention the chance of it being mine?

Not sure exactly what this is implying but I'm taking note for future reference depending on the results today.


----------



## Avatar4321

it isn't a matter of blaming grandma. It's about using the information we have from the first mission to help us make decisions about the second


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?



Watching and reading for the most part. I've read one of these games on the main site. It was interesting, scum was sent on the first mission, which passed, then later the missions failed which caused speculation as to who was scum sent on the first mission. If anyone has any other suggestions on how I should choose, please throw them at me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second. Any thoughts on who you are picking cafe.
> 
> and wolf, several object to me going because they know I'm town.
Click to expand...


I believe I have a firm Idea on one person but I am unsure if I should name them or continue to watch their posting before I announce a name, unless everyone thinks I should announce a name off the bat.


----------



## Avatar4321

it also seems like if you want to act like if grandma is in the first mission and it fails that we shouldn't at all question whether her being in the second one is a good idea. What's the point of the game if we just put the same people on missions that fail with absolutely no considerations.

the fact that grandma already has multiple people fighting for her should make her extremely suspect. And the fact that there have been no objections whatsoever so far should add to the suspicion.

if everyone agrees on a team than it's almost certain we have scum on it


----------



## Avatar4321

one of my posts didn't post. It isn't about blaming grandma. It's about evaluating risk. If grandma is on the first mission and it fails, do we risk approving a mission lead by a probable scum candidate. We would need to ask the same question when Arden leads if she is on a team that fails.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second. Any thoughts on who you are picking cafe.
> 
> and wolf, several object to me going because they know I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I have a firm Idea on one person but I am unsure if I should name them or continue to watch their posting before I announce a name, unless everyone thinks I should announce a name off the bat.
Click to expand...

 
you make a good point. Carry on with observations


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> it also seems like if you want to act like if grandma is in the first mission and it fails that we shouldn't at all question whether her being in the second one is a good idea. What's the point of the game if we just put the same people on missions that fail with absolutely no considerations.
> 
> the fact that grandma already has multiple people fighting for her should make her extremely suspect. And the fact that there have been no objections whatsoever so far should add to the suspicion.
> 
> if everyone agrees on a team than it's almost certain we have scum on it



Avi, I'm Town. Really.


----------



## Wake

I'm moving slowly in this game. It is far different than what I've been playing the last 6 years. Tomorrow I've got 16 hours to work, but there may be some time during the evening to play.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree to a Cafe, Shaitra, Arden team. No one has voiced any objections to any of them that I can see in the thread and I don't see anything suspicious in their posts.
> 
> So yeah, that seems good. Now, I'm going to go lay down. Having a daughter in Kindergarten means mom gets all the germs she picks up and brings home. Yay me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the lack of objection that has me worried. If they were safe town choices I would think the scum would object
Click to expand...

And out themselves right out of the gate?  I don't know.  As has been pointed out, scum might just vote to pass the first mission to hide because of the small selection.  


It is also likely that at least one of the three we send on the mission will end up being scum.  Considering that 2/3 of the players are town (approximately 2/3 is close enough to 60%) a random selection would likely end up with one scum.  This round is pretty much the equivalent RVS in the normal game play.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second. Any thoughts on who you are picking cafe.
> 
> and wolf, several object to me going because they know I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I have a firm Idea on one person but I am unsure if I should name them or continue to watch their posting before I announce a name, unless everyone thinks I should announce a name off the bat.
Click to expand...

What are your ideas on the team you are going to select.  You really have not expounded on who you may or may not select...


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, any thoughts on how you are going to choose your team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second. Any thoughts on who you are picking cafe.
> 
> and wolf, several object to me going because they know I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I have a firm Idea on one person but I am unsure if I should name them or continue to watch their posting before I announce a name, unless everyone thinks I should announce a name off the bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your ideas on the team you are going to select.  You really have not expounded on who you may or may not select...
Click to expand...


I realize that, this is what I was wondering about above. As I said, I have one person I am 99 percent sure I am going to send.

I guess people can argue the point and tell me if they agree or not. I've seen many suggestions on who to send, some overlap others do not.  Arden's idea comes across as one which may make sense, but not sure if I agree or not TBH.  Perhaps she can explain her reasoning a bit more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I honestly don't know what else to say at this point. The first mission is like D1 in regular mafia. There is very little info. to go on. It seems that this group isn't going to be very active and that's likely because we have not played a game like this before. I feel like the first mission should be approved unless someone is on it that made a really scummy move. I only saw some slightly suspicious things with Josh and Wake but nothing to say for sure scum. I will likely approve any mission for the first one since it looks like scum will likely pass it regardless anyway. I see no reason not to tell us who you want to send or what ideas you are looking at for who you want to send so we have something to discuss. Arden's plan looks as good as any I have seen so far.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*1st Proposal:*  FA, Café (me)  and Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> *1st Proposal:*  FA, Café (me)  and Grandma.



*Mod Clarification:* Is this the team you want to send or are you putting it forth for discussion?

Is this your final answer? The word proposal is throwing me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1st Proposal:*  FA, Café (me)  and Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod Clarification:* Is this the team you want to send or are you putting it forth for discussion?
> 
> Is this your final answer? The word proposal is throwing me.
Click to expand...


I am proposing it for discussion. Sorry for any confusion. Not final answer.


----------



## Grandma

Is this whether we vote to approve it or not? Are the votes public or PMes to Scarlet?


----------



## Grandma

PM'ed, I meant to type.


----------



## Grandma

And where, not whether.


----------



## CaféAuLait

No, I am proposing we discuss it, for a bit, not votes to SR for the time being. I have one other name I will throw into the mix as well.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Is this whether we vote to approve it or not? Are the votes public or PMes to Scarlet?


You pm me and I reveal all at once.

Of course, Cafe's nom is not final.

Request from obs. Mission 4 needs two failures.


----------



## ★Arden

Discussing the role distribution makes me just keep coming back to thinking about how part of the reason I'm so glad I'm town this time is because while the video didn't present it well, it's surprisingly easy to get an easy role- and event-based system going for "confirming" people as town. The video kind of came close with talking about Allison's role in the approves/rejects, but the point is that even though the scum:town ratio is higher than normal mafia, the way the game is played makes process of elimination so much easier and more fruitful.

CaféAuLait: I don't understand what specifically you don't understand about my plan. I thought I was incredibly clear about it- nominate yourself, the next leader, and someone who is most likely town (remember, Arden is most likely town! ). Then, you add the next most likely town (the reason we're nominating the next leader this time instead of the next round is because they'll be a part of it eventually anyway and it's best to wait to get both the two townier people after the first mission since a. results and b. more time for reads).

Basically, my plan in short is trap potential scum in groups that amp up the pressure to not reject, while simultaneously providing a path to if we're lucky pseudo-confirm small blocs of town players.

And normally, how Day 1 of this game goes is randomly. Don't tell me this plan is worse than that. If you're town please be rational.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Discussing the role distribution makes me just keep coming back to thinking about how part of the reason I'm so glad I'm town this time is because while the video didn't present it well, it's surprisingly easy to get an easy role- and event-based system going for "confirming" people as town. The video kind of came close with talking about Allison's role in the approves/rejects, but the point is that even though the scum:town ratio is higher than normal mafia, the way the game is played makes process of elimination so much easier and more fruitful.
> 
> CaféAuLait: I don't understand what specifically you don't understand about my plan. I thought I was incredibly clear about it- nominate yourself, the next leader, and someone who is most likely town (remember, Arden is most likely town! ). Then, you add the next most likely town (the reason we're nominating the next leader this time instead of the next round is because they'll be a part of it eventually anyway and it's best to wait to get both the two townier people after the first mission since a. results and b. more time for reads).
> 
> Basically, my plan in short is trap potential scum in groups that amp up the pressure to not reject, while simultaneously providing a path to if we're lucky pseudo-confirm small blocs of town players.
> 
> And normally, how Day 1 of this game goes is randomly. Don't tell me this plan is worse than that. If you're town please be rational.




I'm not sure how it can catch scum, I understood your proposal.


----------



## ★Arden

Do you have a better proposal? I'm suggesting something based on all we have to go off of. And for this run of the game since it's not just a quick real-time party version, I'd rather not go with random or "I think these people are town based on their responses in this short amount of time".

The plan is based off of what we have, and by that I mean it takes into account the leader list (admittedly with me in there because of personal knowledge but it's myp lan anyway so whatever).

The progression I've suggested from mission 1 to mission 2 is the best plan in order to establish consistency and a controlled... group, for lack of a better word. I suppose you could call it scientific, like we're trying to change only one variable in order to see how it not only affects the end result but also the other variables already in the mix.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum. 

I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work. 

For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum.
> 
> I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work.
> 
> For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.



It's pretty much going to rely on PoE.


----------



## Shaitra

★Arden said:


> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
Click to expand...


To me, this sounds like someone pushing an agenda.  I know I am town.  Not so sure about Arden now.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum.
> 
> I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work.
> 
> For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.



I didn't think we were locked into the leader order.  I thought we could choose to vote on the next leader. 

ScarletRage , do we have to follow the order and if we can vote on the leader, can we have the same person lead multiple missions?


----------



## Shaitra

I re-read the opening post and it looks like we have to use the order listed there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My understanding is that yes, you have to use the leader list in the OP. However, we as a group can reject a mission if we don't like the people in it. Then it moves on to the next leader. Also, the leader doesn't have to pick themselves to go but they usually do. 

Your list of you, Grandma, and FA looks fine Cafe.


----------



## Moonglow

Well then the mission personnel are assigned...


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm alright with the proposed team


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum.
> 
> I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work.
> 
> For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think we were locked into the leader order.  I thought we could choose to vote on the next leader.
> 
> ScarletRage , do we have to follow the order and if we can vote on the leader, can we have the same person lead multiple missions?
Click to expand...


The leader order must be followed.


----------



## Josh_B

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum.
> 
> I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work.
> 
> For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think we were locked into the leader order.  I thought we could choose to vote on the next leader.
> 
> ScarletRage , do we have to follow the order and if we can vote on the leader, can we have the same person lead multiple missions?
Click to expand...


But you don't have to pick yourself.


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe the two that you've picked aren't really my favored picks.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe the two that you've picked aren't really my favored picks.




Tell me who are you favs? Moon was one right?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage 

Was the leader list randomized too? Or just roles?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage
> 
> Was the leader list randomized too? Or just roles?



I randomized both. I randomized the scums (numbers 1 through ten based on signup order). Then I randomized the leaders by using the random list on random.org.


----------



## ★Arden

Shaitra said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me, this sounds like someone pushing an agenda.  I know I am town.  Not so sure about Arden now.
Click to expand...

Wow.

Are you kidding me? "Pushing an agenda"?

How else do you expect town to get anything done if we don't present ideas about what to do?

Using everyone else's passiveness and apathy about the first mission selection, which by the way _is_ what scum is using to hide right now, to call me scum? I feel like I'm the only one actually trying to solve this logically and because of that, I'm suddenly getting scumread. That's all total bs.

You're off my mission list, no question. Congrats, you managed to incriminate yourself on the sixth page of the game- everyone, please take note!


----------



## Avatar4321

Josh_B said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you seem to want to argue the point. I don't have any ideas. I said when I first read your proposal, I did not understand how it would catch scum.
> 
> I get we can hope to pick those who are town but the fact remains, the leaders are stacked and we have no choice if a possible scum goes next. That was where I did not understand how it would work.
> 
> For example, I pick grandma, you and shai  our mission is a success because I may have managed to pick all town,( or one is scum and they allow the first mission to succeed)  and so on. Somewhere scum must be scattered as leaders/ person who picks those who go on the mission, they are going to pick their scum partners, I am having an issue how we get past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think we were locked into the leader order.  I thought we could choose to vote on the next leader.
> 
> ScarletRage , do we have to follow the order and if we can vote on the leader, can we have the same person lead multiple missions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't have to pick yourself.
Click to expand...

 
no but if you're town, why would you pick a list without one guaranteed townie


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not feeling apathy so much as I feel the best way to get information in this game is to see what happens when the first team is selected. Plus, I've been sick and crabby because of it and I thought I'd spare you guys my whining.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Cafe the two that you've picked aren't really my favored picks.



Since she has to decide by tomorrow so could you suggest an alternative or is it still Moonglow and Wake?

ScarletRage 

Does majority rule for voting for a mission to be approved or not or do we all have to agree?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe the two that you've picked aren't really my favored picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since she has to decide by tomorrow so could you suggest an alternative or is it still Moonglow and Wake?
> 
> ScarletRage
> 
> Does majority rule for voting for a mission to be approved or not or do we all have to agree?
Click to expand...

Majority rules on mission group approval.


----------



## Wolfsister77

In that case, only 6 of us have to agree, so that's a little different from what I originally was thinking, that we all had to agree to it. I still don't like the idea of putting people in there that several have objected to, because too many rejected missions gives scum a point, but at this point, I can't see 5 of us objecting to what Cafe has proposed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I had hoped a little more discussion would have been generated by my proposed list. Seems like the game is moving slower than I had imagined.

Josh_B

What makes you uncomfortable with Grandma and FA and me?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> In that case, only 6 of us have to agree, so that's a little different from what I originally was thinking, that we all had to agree to it. I still don't like the idea of putting people in there that several have objected to, because too many rejected missions gives scum a point, but at this point, I can't see 5 of us objecting to what Cafe has proposed.




Seems kinda like a lynch, the majority agrees.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well Cafe, it's slow for 2 reasons. 

1) We haven't played a game like this so it makes it harder to figure out strategy and discussion.

2) We have very little information to go on for the first mission and we can't get it the regular way-with voting and wagons and so forth.

The best way to discuss things is to see what happens on the first mission. If someone rejects it or if there is a fail vote cast, then we have something to analyze and discuss.

Also, on a personal note, not feeling well means I'm likely to crab at people so I'm going to lay low.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 

Who are your biggest town reads?

Avatar4321 

Grandma 

Moonglow


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oops, above post, was supposed to read at all who are your biggest town reads...


----------



## CaféAuLait

on the flip side, any scum reads anyone?


----------



## Grandma

Honestly I have no clear reads at this point.

Avatar's negativity towards me has me thinking he might be scum. Might be. 

I just don't know.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have a mild scum read on Wake. Mostly gut. I have a mild town read on FA and Moonglow. That's about it at this point.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA cafe and shaitra are my top town reads right now


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> FA cafe and shaitra are my top town reads right now



I was thinking of subbing Shai into my list, and maybe even you. I would remove either FA or Grandma. The fact Wolf reads FA as town concerns me. Not that I got scum off of FA (yet), but the fact I get a slight scum read off of Wolf. This  is not her "rah rah go town" meta, demanding reads or game input. I also read from some of the scum hunting sites, those offering excuses as to why they are not posting ( when not asked and or inquired of especially) may be scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me, this sounds like someone pushing an agenda.  I know I am town.  Not so sure about Arden now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Are you kidding me? "Pushing an agenda"?
> 
> How else do you expect town to get anything done if we don't present ideas about what to do?
> 
> Using everyone else's passiveness and apathy about the first mission selection, which by the way _is_ what scum is using to hide right now, to call me scum? I feel like I'm the only one actually trying to solve this logically and because of that, I'm suddenly getting scumread. That's all total bs.
> 
> You're off my mission list, no question. Congrats, you managed to incriminate yourself on the sixth page of the game- everyone, please take note!
Click to expand...


This post bothers me, not so much your suggestion at how to play the game or strategy. BUT the fact you seem to be defensive here and the OMGUS at Shai. Last game we played in, you really did not seem to react at people suggesting you were scum. In fact you came in with some pretty sound reasoning and game suggestions and did not react to being called scum or even if people poo-pooed your ideas. Just my two cents here.


----------



## Avatar4321

I understand. I'm not reading wolf as scum or town yet. She hasn't gotten into a blowout fight yet so it doesn't feel like her town game but she hasn't really done anything scummy either and this game varies enough from mafia that it's difficult to know if metas are going to be similar as in mafia


----------



## ScarletRage

Just mod note: Less than 24 hours before Cafe's noms are due.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Just mod note: Less than 24 hours before Cafe's noms are due.



Ill post them by tonight, most likely before midnight PST.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> FA_Q2
> 
> Who are your biggest town reads?
> 
> Avatar4321
> 
> Grandma
> 
> Moonglow



I don't have many real reads at this point considering that we are still in RVS as far as I am concerned.

Shaitra seems town.  Shiatra always seems town though. 

I am leaning to scum for Wake so far but not all that strong.  No real experience with Wake as a player so reading him is rather difficult.

Not sure about Arden.  he is pushing pretty hard and that seems rather unusual.  He is the only one that actually has come up with a plan so far though and it seems pretty darn solid.  Hard to peg the most useful player so far as scum...

Leaning town for Avatar4321 atm. 

Grandma, Wolfsister77, Josh_B, CafeAuLait and Moonglow are all complete nulls for me.  There just is not enough there to peg any of them one way or another.

And of course I am town


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, I'm good with whoever you want to send.  This being the first mission, it's all guesswork.


----------



## Shaitra

★Arden said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mission (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward which is why I feel comfortable with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wolfsister77
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Moonglow
> Josh_B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the best plan, I've used it before and I think it'll still work in this large of a game:
> 
> 1) Today's (Cafe's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma>
> 2) Assuming pass, tomorrow's (Grandma's) team: <Cafe, Arden(me), Grandma, [most town person]>
> 
> This way if there are scum in the original group that were too scared to reject, they're trapped when we add our [second] towniest player to the equation. At the very least, best+likely scenario is that we get two passing missions AND get a better feel for the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me, this sounds like someone pushing an agenda.  I know I am town.  Not so sure about Arden now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Are you kidding me? "Pushing an agenda"?
> 
> How else do you expect town to get anything done if we don't present ideas about what to do?
> 
> Using everyone else's passiveness and apathy about the first mission selection, which by the way _is_ what scum is using to hide right now, to call me scum? I feel like I'm the only one actually trying to solve this logically and because of that, I'm suddenly getting scumread. That's all total bs.
> 
> You're off my mission list, no question. Congrats, you managed to incriminate yourself on the sixth page of the game- everyone, please take note!
Click to expand...


Wow, talk about over reaction.  Everyone else was discussing things, trying to get a handle on the others.  So yes, when you come in and post something that looks like you are trying to take over, I'm going to give you a long hard look.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage

*Café, Grandma, and Shaitra. Final choices for mission 1.  



*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Cafe has submitted himself, Grandma and Shaitra as the team for mission 1. You have 48 hours from this post to submit your approvals or rejections via PM. I will reveal all answers at the same time.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am a she ScarletRage


----------



## Avatar4321

approve


----------



## ScarletRage

Thread remains open at all times. Flavor after votes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> *Cafe has submitted himself, Grandma and Shaitra as the team for mission 1. You have 48 hours from this post to submit your approvals or rejections via PM. I will reveal all answers at the same time.*




Do I vote on this too ScarletRage or am I exempt, given I proposed the team?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA cafe and shaitra are my top town reads right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of subbing Shai into my list, and maybe even you. I would remove either FA or Grandma. The fact Wolf reads FA as town concerns me. Not that I got scum off of FA (yet), but the fact I get a slight scum read off of Wolf. This  is not her "rah rah go town" meta, demanding reads or game input. I also read from some of the scum hunting sites, those offering excuses as to why they are not posting ( when not asked and or inquired of especially) may be scum.
Click to expand...


Wow, I mention that I'm sick and give you reads when you ask for them and that makes me scum? OK, I see that you are going to fabricate scum reads and deny info. that can be useful for discussion. I guess I'll do what your townreads do and say I don't have a read on anyone and I'll keep my illness to myself since you didn't ask. 

By the way, your team looks fine to me. The first mission is going to pass no matter who you send because it would be smart scum strategy to pass it regardless due to the small number of people on it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA cafe and shaitra are my top town reads right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of subbing Shai into my list, and maybe even you. I would remove either FA or Grandma. The fact Wolf reads FA as town concerns me. Not that I got scum off of FA (yet), but the fact I get a slight scum read off of Wolf. This  is not her "rah rah go town" meta, demanding reads or game input. I also read from some of the scum hunting sites, those offering excuses as to why they are not posting ( when not asked and or inquired of especially) may be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I mention that I'm sick and give you reads when you ask for them and that makes me scum? OK, I see that you are going to fabricate scum reads and deny info. that can be useful for discussion. I guess I'll do what your townreads do and say I don't have a read on anyone and I'll keep my illness to myself since you didn't ask.
> 
> By the way, your team looks fine to me. The first mission is going to pass no matter who you send because it would be smart scum strategy to pass it regardless due to the small number of people on it.
Click to expand...


You mentioned your lack of posting and why you were not several times on the thread. It has nothing to do with you saying you were ill. I do hope you feel better though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I approve the mission to go forward.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 and Wolfsister77

Scarlet says you all need to PM your votes.

*



			You have 48 hours from this post to submit your approvals or rejections via PM. I will reveal all answers at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> approve


Submissions by pm only.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cafe has submitted himself, Grandma and Shaitra as the team for mission 1. You have 48 hours from this post to submit your approvals or rejections via PM. I will reveal all answers at the same time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I vote on this too ScarletRage or am I exempt, given I proposed the team?
Click to expand...

You vote. Sometimes leaders propose a bad team to see who votes for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA cafe and shaitra are my top town reads right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of subbing Shai into my list, and maybe even you. I would remove either FA or Grandma. The fact Wolf reads FA as town concerns me. Not that I got scum off of FA (yet), but the fact I get a slight scum read off of Wolf. This  is not her "rah rah go town" meta, demanding reads or game input. I also read from some of the scum hunting sites, those offering excuses as to why they are not posting ( when not asked and or inquired of especially) may be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I mention that I'm sick and give you reads when you ask for them and that makes me scum? OK, I see that you are going to fabricate scum reads and deny info. that can be useful for discussion. I guess I'll do what your townreads do and say I don't have a read on anyone and I'll keep my illness to myself since you didn't ask.
> 
> By the way, your team looks fine to me. The first mission is going to pass no matter who you send because it would be smart scum strategy to pass it regardless due to the small number of people on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mentioned your lack of posting and why you were not several times on the thread. It has nothing to do with you saying you were ill. I do hope you feel better though.
Click to expand...


I mentioned that I didn't want to crab and whine at everyone due to being sick and that this would be a more difficult set up to post in and why. That's called talking and providing info. I think if you count posts, you'll see I posted more than a lot of people here. 

I'll PM SR my acceptance of the mission then.


----------



## ★Arden

Fine, but only because this follows most of my plan.

I'm accepting only on the condition that the rest of my plan be carried out as closely as possible if this passes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, I went and looked for the several times Cafe has said that I made excuses for not posting, which isn't true BTW and here's what I found. 2 times I mentioned it and they were in direct response to someone mentioning slowness and apathy. So I was not throwing this info. out there for no reason but making discussion.



★Arden said:


> *Using everyone else's passiveness and apathy about the first mission selection,* which by the way _is_ what scum is using to hide right now, to call me scum? I feel like I'm the only one actually trying to solve this logically and because of that, I'm suddenly getting scumread. That's all total bs.





Wolfsister77 said:


> I*'m not feeling apathy so much as I feel the best way to get information in this game is to see what happens when the first team is selected. Plus, I've been sick and crabby because of it and I thought I'd spare you guys my whining.*





CaféAuLait said:


> *I had hoped a little more discussion would have been generated by my proposed list. Seems like the game is moving slower than I had imagined.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Cafe, it's slow for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) We haven't played a game like this so it makes it harder to figure out strategy and discussion.
> 
> 2) We have very little information to go on for the first mission and we can't get it the regular way-with voting and wagons and so forth.
> 
> The best way to discuss things is to see what happens on the first mission. If someone rejects it or if there is a fail vote cast, then we have something to analyze and discuss.
> 
> Also, on a personal note, not feeling well means I'm likely to crab at people so I'm going to lay low*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yes Cafe, this is fabricating a scumread and the fact that Grandma was so quick to agree with you and give no reads of her own makes me wonder about her as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

Well now you're being reactive, which leans a lot more Town for you, Wolfsister.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry, my above quote is messed up and I can't figure out how to fix it. But the bottom part about the fabricated scumread and Grandma's agreement is from me, not Cafe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Well now you're being reactive, which leans a lot more Town for you, Wolfsister.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.



Thank You Grandma.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So is that how it works in these games? I'm only town if I get pissed off? 

LOL-going to bed now. I hope that is not considered an excuse for not posting any more tonight. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> So is that how it works in these games? I'm only town if I get pissed off?



Yes.    



> LOL-going to bed now. I hope that is not considered an excuse for not posting any more tonight. [/sarcasm]


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sorry, my above quote is messed up and I can't figure out how to fix it. But the bottom part about the fabricated scumread and Grandma's agreement is from me, not Cafe.



 You are usually "go town", instead you are reserved and are answering or offering answers to things which were really not addressed to you and or are stating things out of the blue,  which I read on mafia scum were to get in front of possible issues which may be thrown at you in the future. I said I had a *SLIGHT* scum read on you due to my reading the main site and both things I mentioned, please don't take it out of context. Again, I hope you feel better as I said earlier.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my above quote is messed up and I can't figure out how to fix it. But the bottom part about the fabricated scumread and Grandma's agreement is from me, not Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are usually "go town", instead you are reserved and are answering or offering answers to things which were really not addressed to you and or are stating things out of the blue,  which I read on mafia scum were to get in front of possible issues which may be thrown at you in the future. I said I had a *SLIGHT* scum read on you due to my reading the main site and both things I mentioned, please don't take it out of context. Again, I hope you feel better as I said earlier.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you are exaggerating big time. When a few comments where made about there being quiet or apathy or slowness, I tried to get the conversation going. Then you lied and said I interjected reasons for not posting when no one asked when that isn't what happened. If you look at the quotes I provided you can see that it is complete and utterly not true. I provided game related content and points for discussion when specific comments were made about how it is going slow.

This isn't a regular mafia game so I have no idea how to get the conversation going when no missions have been completed yet, many are barely posting, and we can't vote people.

I had no idea we were only supposed to talk when things were addressed to us directly. Is that some new rule now that makes you scum because some website told you it did?

You know what else that website tells you? That scum will be afraid to interact directly with a person they are scumreading due to being nervous about messing up or having their "scumread" torn apart. I noticed you asked for reads. I gave you some and instead of asking me directly about them, you told Avi you had a slight scumread on me and why instead of asking me about my reads or my comments in the thread and why I made them. Why wouldn't you question me directly if you are town?

And one of the top things that website will tell you about scum is since they know who is scum and who is town, if they want to scumread a townie, they are going to have to try to come up with a believable reason for doing so. And going to the website and looking for reasons to call a person scum is fabricating a scumread and something I can see coming a lot more from scum than town.

Regardless of the mission passing or failing, I will object to you being on the next one.

And yep, I'm still awake. My daughter is sick too so I've been sitting up with her until she feels well enough to sleep. Hope that's not sharing too much unasked for information that might make me scum due to what you read somewhere. [/sarcasm]


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, Wolf object to me on a mission, I am town.

As an aside:

We've been playing this game for many games now, I _know_ you have scum read people to others on many occasions in past games.  In fact, you have already pointed out things to watch for in _this_ game, and not to that individual specifically, but to others or agreeing someone seems off or suspicious or have questioned if he was "playing scum or derp Wake".  I was not the only one to see a difference in your posting style, as evidenced by the posts in the thread. I am not arguing the point with you. I stated what I felt was going on, and I am moving on now.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolf is definitely town.

And I'm going to be really bitter if I have to find out that we started with a scum leader from the very beginning.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Wolf is definitely town.
> 
> And I'm going to be really bitter if I have to find out that we started with a scum leader from the very beginning.



You have no reason to be bitter.


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry you are feeling under the weather Wolfie.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, I'm good with whoever you want to send.  This being the first mission, it's all guesswork.


There is no way to really know...


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> I had hoped a little more discussion would have been generated by my proposed list. Seems like the game is moving slower than I had imagined.
> 
> Josh_B
> 
> What makes you uncomfortable with Grandma and FA and me?



Sorry that I didn't get to this earlier. It's not that I am kind of uncomfortable with that team because last game FA was scum, and I let him get away so many times, I kept going back and forth on reading you, and for a while I straight thought Grandma was scum. 

This game isn't "send whoever Josh picks everytime." But my suggestions are towards people that I feel comfortable reading fairly quickly with the little amount of information I have and my goal is try to help out as best I can while hoping I get picked since it's nearly impossible for me to have a mission of my own. I think I may have been a little hasty in my town read of Arden. His plan seems like it might be town, but it seriously limits the number of players that will be going on the missions and only guarantees our victory if all of the last three players are scum. I know I'm not, and I don't think Moonglow or Shiatra are, so it seems like Arden's plan favors scum being on the missions in such a way that only one scum will be on each mission and reducing the chances scum outing themselves by cross failing the missions. 

Part of Arden's plan includes skipping Avatar on the first mission, which makes me think it was done on purpose to split later scum from being on the same mission. I can kind of see how he would have just taken Avatar off of the first mission because he's the one most suspected right now. But at the same time, Avatar almost ate an all town lynch in our last game if FA hadn't jumped on the wagon the way he did. 

I feel like Wolfsister is trying to paint me as scum pushing my scum buddies onto the mission, but I can see that sort of skepticism as coming from a town mindset even though I'm not one of the people pushing "pick me, pick me" in my first post.


----------



## Avatar4321

you have scum buddies?


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> you have scum buddies?



No. Do you?


----------



## Wake

So, as I understand it, we have five missions. The Leaders are set in a queue, and they cycle through mission attempts and rejected groups. I would imagine the Leader would have to explain his or her reason for rejecting the group in question. 

This is basically Day 1 in the sense that we have no reliable information. We also cannot kill Scum, or utilize flips to our advantage. What we can do, however, is use our wits to suss out the less-than-honest members within our little group. That much is obvious. The game will rely heavily upon one's character and reactions to various pressures.

In order to start getting usable information for process of elimination, we must see to it that this first mission is voted for. If it does pass yet fails, because there's at least one Scum on board, that will be very useful indeed. The nominations and votes will also be public, which will further bolster our chances of defeating the Scum.

Ah, I misread. The Leader noms and the public votes to approve the team... but apparently there's more. There are also votes to pass or fail the mission, and those are private. Scum could happily vote to approve a mission if one of their members are on it. And only the votes of the people on the missions remains hidden...? (Confusing.)

Time to Scumhunt. Let's see...


----------



## FA_Q2

So...

When is the flip going to happen?


----------



## ScarletRage

*I need one more vote. When I get that, I will flip.*


----------



## Avatar4321

do you need everyone to vote or just a majority?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped a little more discussion would have been generated by my proposed list. Seems like the game is moving slower than I had imagined.
> 
> Josh_B
> 
> What makes you uncomfortable with Grandma and FA and me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that I didn't get to this earlier. It's not that I am kind of uncomfortable with that team because last game FA was scum, and I let him get away so many times, I kept going back and forth on reading you, and for a while I straight thought Grandma was scum.
> 
> This game isn't "send whoever Josh picks everytime." But my suggestions are towards people that I feel comfortable reading fairly quickly with the little amount of information I have and my goal is try to help out as best I can while hoping I get picked since it's nearly impossible for me to have a mission of my own. I think I may have been a little hasty in my town read of Arden. His plan seems like it might be town, but it seriously limits the number of players that will be going on the missions and only guarantees our victory if all of the last three players are scum. I know I'm not, and I don't think Moonglow or Shiatra are, so it seems like Arden's plan favors scum being on the missions in such a way that only one scum will be on each mission and reducing the chances scum outing themselves by cross failing the missions.
> 
> Part of Arden's plan includes skipping Avatar on the first mission, which makes me think it was done on purpose to split later scum from being on the same mission. I can kind of see how he would have just taken Avatar off of the first mission because he's the one most suspected right now. But at the same time, Avatar almost ate an all town lynch in our last game if FA hadn't jumped on the wagon the way he did.
> 
> I feel like Wolfsister is trying to paint me as scum pushing my scum buddies onto the mission, but I can see that sort of skepticism as coming from a town mindset even though I'm not one of the people pushing "pick me, pick me" in my first post.
Click to expand...


I'm town. Of course this probably won't solve your dilemma given this is a mind game, and it is hard to trust anyone. I really don't have a whole of lot of reads on anyone, it seems as if there is not enough chatter this game to go on and it kinda sucks. When I asked you that question above it was in the hops of starting conversations. I have been trying to ask a lot of questions to get reads. I am not sure of the 2  I picked TBH. I feel like this is a crapshoot until more are speaking or we have a flip. Hopefully the mission will be a success. If it is not, I will know Grandma or Shai (or possibly both)  are definite scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> So, as I understand it, we have five missions. The Leaders are set in a queue, and they cycle through mission attempts and rejected groups. I would imagine the Leader would have to explain his or her reason for rejecting the group in question.
> 
> This is basically Day 1 in the sense that we have no reliable information. We also cannot kill Scum, or utilize flips to our advantage. What we can do, however, is use our wits to suss out the less-than-honest members within our little group. That much is obvious. The game will rely heavily upon one's character and reactions to various pressures.
> 
> In order to start getting usable information for process of elimination, we must see to it that this first mission is voted for. If it does pass yet fails, because there's at least one Scum on board, that will be very useful indeed. The nominations and votes will also be public, which will further bolster our chances of defeating the Scum.
> 
> Ah, I misread. The Leader noms and the public votes to approve the team... but apparently there's more. There are also votes to pass or fail the mission, and those are private. Scum could happily vote to approve a mission if one of their members are on it. And only the votes of the people on the missions remains hidden...? (Confusing.)
> 
> Time to Scumhunt. Let's see...




Any reads at all yet Wake?

FWIF

I feel like you came in and just regurgitated what was spoken of day 1 and gave no real input. Didn't we already go over most of this?  My scumdar is pinging.


----------



## CaféAuLait

should be FWIW^ not FWIF.


----------



## CaféAuLait

OMG I hate not being able to edit, not Day 1 but page 1 or your first few posts in this game.


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> Any reads at all yet Wake?
> 
> FWIF
> 
> I feel like you came in and just regurgitated what was spoken of day 1 and gave no real input. Didn't we already go over most of this?  My scumdar is pinging.



In time, yes.

I've been very busy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

First, whoever the holdout is, is probably scum.

Second, Just saying you are town over and over does not make it true. Someone told me that once. 

Third, I expect the mission to pass after the pressure I put on Cafe yesterday.

Fourth, Although this might make me suspicious, I am still feeling feverish and bitchy and likely to not post much until better.

Fifth-Wake's behavior only solidifies my suspicions of him. He's mostly IIoA which makes him look like he's contributing but he isn't really helping progress the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reads at all yet Wake?
> 
> FWIF
> 
> I feel like you came in and just regurgitated what was spoken of day 1 and gave no real input. Didn't we already go over most of this?  My scumdar is pinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time, yes.
> 
> I've been very busy.
Click to expand...


I totally get life gets in the way, but like I said it seemed as if you just repeated what we had already discussed and then when you said this:

_"Time to Scumhunt. Let's see..."
_
You were returning with reads, perhaps I misunderstood?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> First, whoever the holdout is, is probably scum.
> 
> Second, Just saying you are town over and over does not make it true. Someone told me that once.
> 
> Third, I expect the mission to pass after the pressure I put on Cafe yesterday.
> 
> Fourth, Although this might make me suspicious, I am still feeling feverish and bitchy and likely to not post much until better.
> 
> Fifth-Wake's behavior only solidifies my suspicions of him. He's mostly IIoA which makes him look like he's contributing but he isn't really helping progress the game.



1. I agree

2. If someone says they are unsure about a read on you directly I would expect an answer, wouldn't you?

3. If you did not like my list or choices then don't vote for it. Not sure what you mean by pressure, in fact I am pretty sure you agreed on this thread with both my lists or at least the first. I hope the mission passes, I know it will on my end.

5. Yup, as has been stated already.


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reads at all yet Wake?
> 
> FWIF
> 
> I feel like you came in and just regurgitated what was spoken of day 1 and gave no real input. Didn't we already go over most of this?  My scumdar is pinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time, yes.
> 
> I've been very busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get life gets in the way, but like I said it seemed as if you just repeated what we had already discussed and then when you said this:
> 
> _"Time to Scumhunt. Let's see..."
> _
> You were returning with reads, perhaps I misunderstood?
Click to expand...


I haven't had the time.

When I made that post I working through my understanding of this game's concept. It's so different than what I'm used to. I can't vote, lynch, see flips, or use process if elimination as I am used to. This weekend I should have precious time to better engage.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> do you need everyone to vote or just a majority?


Everyone has to vote before I reveal. Bad mod practice to do otherwise as it may hint at alignment


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden Josh_B Moonglow Wake FA_Q2 Grandma Avatar4321 CaféAuLait Shaitra

Please PM SR your acceptance or rejection of the mission based on the party of Cafe, Grandma, and Shaitra ASAP.

This stalling of the game is a perfect environment for apathy which is exactly what scum would want.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden Josh_B Moonglow Wake FA_Q2 Grandma Avatar4321 CaféAuLait Shaitra
> 
> Please PM SR your acceptance or rejection of the mission based on the party of Cafe, Grandma, and Shaitra ASAP.
> 
> This stalling of the game is a perfect environment for apathy which is exactly what scum would want.




Been there done that, I was wondering if it was Wake given his responses above and not having time...


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you need everyone to vote or just a majority?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has to vote before I reveal. Bad mod practice to do otherwise as it may hint at alignment
Click to expand...



When you list the vote, will it be like regular mafia and in order of how people voted, like when we vote to lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden Josh_B Moonglow Wake FA_Q2 Grandma Avatar4321 CaféAuLait Shaitra
> 
> Please PM SR your acceptance or rejection of the mission based on the party of Cafe, Grandma, and Shaitra ASAP.
> 
> This stalling of the game is a perfect environment for apathy which is exactly what scum would want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that, I was wondering if it was Wake given his responses above and not having time...
Click to expand...


I intend to find out who is stalling things.

Wake

Is it you? Are you scum holding this up? Why are all your posts IIoA?

I think we should have less time to decide who is going and less time allowed to vote. If you don't vote in 24 hours, your vote is forfeit. @ everyone when the team is decided.

Regarding pass or fail, same thing only SR does that privately via PM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?

CaféAuLait

Why did you pick Grandma again?


----------



## ★Arden

I accepted long ago, in case nobody read it. :/ Still not pleased that Grandma's on it instead of me, but you can't win them all. The first mission is very likely to go through any way it's arranged because of the only-three member thing; I'm just worried about what's happening next.

By the way, can someone finally explain to me what "the main site" is?


----------



## Grandma

I have nothing to add to this game at this point. 

I have no clue who's Town and who's Scum, other than to wonder why the hell Avatar's tunneling me. I think he's Scum trying to knock me out of the way.

I sent my vote to Scarlet, btw. Twice. Just to be sure.


----------



## Grandma

^ ^ ^  Wolf's quote belongs with the previous post.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accepted long ago, in case nobody read it. :/ Still not pleased that Grandma's on it instead of me, but you can't win them all. The first mission is very likely to go through any way it's arranged because of the only-three member thing; I'm just worried about what's happening next.
> 
> By the way, can someone finally explain to me what "the main site" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main site is mafiascum.net , also referred to as MS.
> 
> I thought you wanted me on this mission?
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> I accepted long ago, in case nobody read it. :/ Still not pleased that Grandma's on it instead of me, but you can't win them all. The first mission is very likely to go through any way it's arranged because of the only-three member thing; I'm just worried about what's happening next.
> 
> By the way, can someone finally explain to me what "the main site" is?



The main site is mafiascum.net , also referred to as MS.

I thought you wanted me on this mission?


----------



## ★Arden

Sorry, I mixed you up with Shaitra for some reason. Those -a names, probably.

And MafiaScum? Okay then. I was thinking it was some other political forum that this was an offshoot "colony" of.


----------



## ★Arden

Cafe - 1st and current Leader
Grandma - 2nd and next Leader
???, preferably Arden - likely town player


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?
> 
> CaféAuLait
> 
> Why did you pick Grandma again?



I don't think I ever said why I picked grandma, in fact, I actually


Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?
> 
> CaféAuLait
> 
> Why did you pick Grandma again?



I don't think I ever gave a reason for picking Grandma (I really had/have no read on her) and the only thing I could do was not chose anyone I thought maybe scum (given the set up, there are terribly small amount of posts, it is almost impossible to get any reads). So, I picked the next in line as was suggested by Arden. I then went back and forth on who was a stronger town read between FA and then Shai  and asked if anyone had any objections. You said you were fine with said choices as did several others. *In fact, in post 133 you suggest you would be good with Grandma going- before I ever proposed Grandma in post 147*.  I believe there was only one person who objected to my suggestions -Josh, and went I with those choices.

Anything else Wolfsister77 ?

How about why I picked Shaitra? If you are wondering see above.

I think it is strange you did not ask about Shai too. But, Ill just keep watching.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question. 

I've already sent the mission to pass. 

Wolfsister why are you tunneling so hard on Wake? Is there something that you are expecting from him? 

Wake, so far the game is pretty simple and I think you might be thinking about it too hard. every round suggest three players that you think are town. If the leader picks people that you think are town, accept the mission. If the leader picks people that you think are not town, reject the mission.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> I intend to find out who is stalling things.
> 
> Wake
> 
> Is it you? Are you scum holding this up? Why are all your posts IIoA?
> 
> I think we should have less time to decide who is going and less time allowed to vote. If you don't vote in 24 hours, your vote is forfeit. @ everyone when the team is decided.
> 
> Regarding pass or fail, same thing only SR does that privately via PM.



Stalling in Mafia is a deliberate act. Being busy and wrapped up in life's responsibilities isn't stalling. I could enclose in a spoiler what's been going on, but it'd have no real bearing on the game itself.

If I understand things correctly, I can approve publicly of this team. *I say go for it.* It's the only way to start getting some sort of usable information.

I'd much rather go on the mission myself, since I'm a member of Town, but I do understand why some would oppose this.


----------



## Wake

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.
> 
> I've already sent the mission to pass.
> 
> Wolfsister why are you tunneling so hard on Wake? Is there something that you are expecting from him?
> 
> Wake, so far the game is pretty simple and I think you might be thinking about it too hard. every round suggest three players that you think are town. If the leader picks people that you think are town, accept the mission. If the leader picks people that you think are not town, reject the mission.



I noted her behavior during its inception this game. The basis behind it is yet to be determined.

Maybe I'm slow. Maybe not. I just really want to lynch people and read flips. It's like having played football for six years, and suddenly now you have to dribble the football instead. I have some time today, thankfully, so here goes nothing.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake, you have to PM SR on your acceptance of the mission.  I pm'ed my  acceptance yesterday and even checked late last night to make sure I had sent it.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.
> 
> I've already sent the mission to pass.
> 
> Wolfsister why are you tunneling so hard on Wake? Is there something that you are expecting from him?
> 
> Wake, so far the game is pretty simple and I think you might be thinking about it too hard. every round suggest three players that you think are town. If the leader picks people that you think are town, accept the mission. If the leader picks people that you think are not town, reject the mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noted her behavior during its inception this game. The basis behind it is yet to be determined.
> 
> Maybe I'm slow. Maybe not. I just really want to lynch people and read flips. It's like having played football for six years, and *suddenly now you have to dribble the football instead. *I have some time today, thankfully, so here goes nothing.
Click to expand...


If you play Australian Rules Football, you do have to "dribble" the ball.  When you are running with the ball, it has to touch the ground every 15 yards.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> If you play Australian Rules Football, you do have to "dribble" the ball.  When you are running with the ball, it has to touch the ground every 15 yards.



ALRIGHT DEN.

That's why I don't play Australian football. I'd probably break something.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.
> 
> I've already sent the mission to pass.
> 
> Wolfsister why are you tunneling so hard on Wake? Is there something that you are expecting from him?
> 
> Wake, so far the game is pretty simple and I think you might be thinking about it too hard. every round suggest three players that you think are town. If the leader picks people that you think are town, accept the mission. If the leader picks people that you think are not town, reject the mission.



My user name over there is SilverWolf.  Hope to be in a game with you sometime. I'm in a couple that are ongoing so I won't say anything about them but Newbie 1532 is completed and that was my first game there-town won, I was town tracker. 

I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?

Wake  Nope, you can't accept here. You have to PM SR to accept.


----------



## Wake

If you wish, I am available and ready to answer any and all questions on your mind as I am able, Wolfie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?
> 
> CaféAuLait
> 
> Why did you pick Grandma again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever said why I picked grandma, in fact, I actually
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma  I noticed you are posting in your game at the main site? Got anything to add to this one or is it smooth sailing now that you are in the first mission?
> 
> CaféAuLait
> 
> Why did you pick Grandma again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever gave a reason for picking Grandma (I really had/have no read on her) and the only thing I could do was not chose anyone I thought maybe scum (given the set up, there are terribly small amount of posts, it is almost impossible to get any reads). So, I picked the next in line as was suggested by Arden. I then went back and forth on who was a stronger town read between FA and then Shai  and asked if anyone had any objections. You said you were fine with said choices as did several others. *In fact, in post 133 you suggest you would be good with Grandma going- before I ever proposed Grandma in post 147*.  I believe there was only one person who objected to my suggestions -Josh, and went I with those choices.
> 
> Anything else Wolfsister77 ?
> 
> How about why I picked Shaitra? If you are wondering see above.
> 
> I think it is strange you did not ask about Shai too. But, Ill just keep watching.
Click to expand...


Grandma hasn't said much but I noticed her posting in her other game. I always find that behavior odd so that's why I asked. I hate the attitude of most here, that they have nothing to add. I guess we are just going to guess on every mission and hope there is no scum on it. 

I didn't object to FA or Shaitra because I'm pretty good at figuring out if they are scum based on Rebels and have not seen anything suspicious enough to object to.

The pressure I was referring to with you was our little discussion/argument the other day which I'm hoping will be enough for you and the other 2 to pass the mission or understand they will be under extreme scrutiny if they do not.


----------



## Wake

*FA_Q2
*​His 34 suggests that if we get a Scum-free team the game is essentially over, because those three can continue to be picked over and over again. However, some of the missions require more than 3 players. I consider this an innocent mistake on his part, which is one I would probably make myself. Null read there.

43 feels like paranoia from a Townie. He is quite right to be wary of my actions. Now that I understand both Town and Scum wish to be on missions, I can see my error there. 46 smacks of being a helpful Townie. *As for **93** and **94**, I do believe an explanation is in order.* I don't have any misgivings regarding FA's 94. Ellipsis aside (I hate them), his 144 is fine. 192 isn't swaying me either way.

I have a slight Townread on FA_Q2, pending his answers for the bolded part.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, Your post links are not working. Are you talking about post numbers in the game?


----------



## Wake

That's odd. I just opened each of them in new tabs and they all worked. Hm...

Yup, post numbers.


----------



## ScarletRage

*I have the results. It is unanimous. The group has approved the mission.*

The group gathers and Cafe suggests a team. No one even hinted at dissent.


*Grandma, Cafe and Shaitra, you must now PM me whether the mission passes or fails. If town, you must vote for the mission to succeed. I require you to PM me so the group doesn't know who is town and who is scum by me just jumping and starting the day. You have 48 hours to do so. If results are in sooner, I will announce sooner. You may change your vote anytime before they are all submitted.*


----------



## Avatar4321

the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.



Yep, the quick and unanimous acceptance of the mission has me nervous that there is scum in the group also.

If they were planning on passing the mission, why do you think they would care if a member of their team was on it or not?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the quick and unanimous acceptance of the mission has me nervous that there is scum in the group also.
> 
> If they were planning on passing the mission, why do you think they would care if a member of their team was on it or not?
Click to expand...

 
so we pick the same people assuming they are safe


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the quick and unanimous acceptance of the mission has me nervous that there is scum in the group also.
> 
> If they were planning on passing the mission, why do you think they would care if a member of their team was on it or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so we pick the same people assuming they are safe
Click to expand...


Well, then maybe we should not pick the same people for the next one, regardless of the outcome of this one although Grandma will pick herself regardless.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> *FA_Q2
> *​His 34 suggests that if we get a Scum-free team the game is essentially over, because those three can continue to be picked over and over again. However, some of the missions require more than 3 players. I consider this an innocent mistake on his part, which is one I would probably make myself. Null read there.
> 
> 43 feels like paranoia from a Townie. He is quite right to be wary of my actions. Now that I understand both Town and Scum wish to be on missions, I can see my error there. 46 smacks of being a helpful Townie. *As for **93** and **94**, I do believe an explanation is in order.* I don't have any misgivings regarding FA's 94. Ellipsis aside (I hate them), his 144 is fine. 192 isn't swaying me either way.
> 
> I have a slight Townread on FA_Q2, pending his answers for the bolded part.


What answered are you looking for?  I get a slight scum read from you just in the manner that you were posting about the setup and the general tone that you were using.  Not really a hard scum read because I have not really played with you yet so I don't know your general method of play but I don't really see anything that marks you as town.  

The first town post that you put up was this one - it is the SOLE post with content so far moving the game forward.  Unfortunately, it focuses on ONE player - me.  What about the other 8?  Why even start there or post your reads after the team has been selected without any input on selecting the team itself?  It does not help that you were the holdout that had not voted either.  The posturing earlier today could either be attributed to not knowing what is going on or that you were coming up with a convenient excuse if SR posted the voting results and you were shown to be the last person voting (it was discussed earlier weather or not the order of those voting would be revealed and that was not really clear at that time) 


I am sure it could be that real life is getting in the way of your play and that's fine but I try not to bother with such things because scum can just as easily hide behind that excuse.  All I know is what is posted on this thread and that is what I try and stick to. 


And that damn avatar, I am starting to get you and House mixed up 

Lastly, your links may not be working if your posts per page are not the same as the person clicking it.  That might be the issue though I don't know if that is possible to 'fix.'  Using the post number made it easy enough to find though.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.


Yes, I think they certainly would.

It being unanimous also makes me wonder but the better question is what can we do with that information? I am not sure how we can use it...


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the unanimous nature of the vote is making me nervous. I would anticipate scum objecting to a team with no scum. Even if they were planning to approve the first mission I would think they would want a member on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think they certainly would.
> 
> It being unanimous also makes me wonder but the better question is what can we do with that information? I am not sure how we can use it...
Click to expand...



IDK really, the only person who said they were adverse to the idea of my two choices was Josh. Of course Arden also wanted herself instead of my third choice. The fact it was confirmed is unsettling, BUT, given I have no experience with this setup I am not sure what to read into it.

So did I pick a scum by chance or even two scum?

Would scum confirm the first mission knowing they can deny it several times and get a point or would they confirm to keep suspicion off of themselves?

SR said the mission was confirmed unanimously. BUT do we get to ever see those voting as I asked before in this thread or do we only get to see the approvals or denials for missions? I was wondering if SR was to post the flip of those voting to approve the leaders choices if that might give scum away too. Am I making sense?


----------



## Shaitra

I'm a little confused on the mission party approval.  I know SR said it was unanimous.  But I thought if someone voted no on the group, the mission was scrapped.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I thought majority ruled regarding approving a mission and that she would post here who approved it to go forward or not. However, she did say that everyone approved it so that is probably all that is needed for her to post.


----------



## Shaitra

Even if it is an all-town team scum could have voted for it to make us doubt people on the mission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> I'm a little confused on the mission party approval.  I know SR said it was unanimous.  But I thought if someone voted no on the group, the mission was scrapped.




I thought it was majority approval for mission approval IOW, 6 needed to approve.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Even if it is an all-town team scum could have voted for it to make us doubt people on the mission.





True, but scum don't have a QT, do they? I can't imagine they all decided to approve a mission with that in mind though. I could be far off though.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> I'm a little confused on the mission party approval.  I know SR said it was unanimous.  But I thought if someone voted no on the group, the mission was scrapped.


It is majority to give the mission a go.  Then it only takes one to make the mission fail but only those on the mission get to vote.  The second vote has not flipped yet.  We still don't know if the mission passed or failed.  All we know is that Cafe's selection was unanimously accepted to be sent on the mission.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.


I'm Klingoncelt over there.

I'm in my first Game, Noob 1544, since it's ongoing I can't elaborate. 

Josh_B - is that your name over there?



Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma hasn't said much but I noticed her posting in her other game. I always find that behavior odd so that's why I asked. I hate the attitude of most here, that they have nothing to add. I guess we are just going to guess on every mission and hope there is no scum on it.



I honestly don't have anything to add here. There's less for us to go on than in Day 1 of a regular game. And since Mission #1 usually passes, there won't be any info until Mission #2 gets started.

Over there I'm being addressed directly and indirectly, so I need to respond.


----------



## Wolfsister77

He's Josh_B over at MS. I'll call is MS from now on instead of the main site to avoid confusion. I won't discuss your ongoing game Grandma, I just realized I should just shut my mouth right now.

And yeah, there is not much to go on right now for the first mission, I agree. Just waiting for the results.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I'm a little confused on the mission party approval.  I know SR said it was unanimous.  But I thought if someone voted no on the group, the mission was scrapped.


 
the approval of the party was unanimous. The votes of those who were sent haven't been counted yet. So pm scarlet on whether the mission will succeed if you haven't yet


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?



This has nothing to do with Wake, and what it does have to do with Wake I've already explained. He's not the only one I suggested and he's not even the first person I suggested. And even though I suggested him, he's not on this mission.  Your obsession with him is curious, especially when I'm seeing shinier things being thrown at you. Speaking of that.

Cafe why does Wolfsister have to get into arguments in order for you to think she's town? Didn't we talk about how "anti-game" it was to get into personal arguments during the last game? It seems kind of antagonistic of you.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Klingoncelt over there.
> 
> I'm in my first Game, Noob 1544, since it's ongoing I can't elaborate.
> 
> Josh_B - is that your name over there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma hasn't said much but I noticed her posting in her other game. I always find that behavior odd so that's why I asked. I hate the attitude of most here, that they have nothing to add. I guess we are just going to guess on every mission and hope there is no scum on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly don't have anything to add here. There's less for us to go on than in Day 1 of a regular game. And since Mission #1 usually passes, there won't be any info until Mission #2 gets started.
> 
> Over there I'm being addressed directly and indirectly, so I need to respond.
Click to expand...


Yes. It's kind of funny. I just noticed that you and Wolfsister are located in the same place. 
"where the wolfs howl/under a raging moon"  and I lol'd


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister what's your user name on Mafiascum.net? Grandma- same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Klingoncelt over there.
> 
> I'm in my first Game, Noob 1544, since it's ongoing I can't elaborate.
> 
> Josh_B - is that your name over there?
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma hasn't said much but I noticed her posting in her other game. I always find that behavior odd so that's why I asked. I hate the attitude of most here, that they have nothing to add. I guess we are just going to guess on every mission and hope there is no scum on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly don't have anything to add here. There's less for us to go on than in Day 1 of a regular game. And since Mission #1 usually passes, there won't be any info until Mission #2 gets started.
> 
> Over there I'm being addressed directly and indirectly, so I need to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It's kind of funny. I just noticed that you and Wolfsister are located in the same place.
> "where the wolfs howl/under a raging moon"  and I lol'd
Click to expand...


LOL-That's hilarious!! Where wolves howl and under a raging moon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Wake, and what it does have to do with Wake I've already explained. He's not the only one I suggested and he's not even the first person I suggested. And even though I suggested him, he's not on this mission.  Your obsession with him is curious, especially when I'm seeing shinier things being thrown at you. Speaking of that.
> 
> *Cafe why does Wolfsister have to get into arguments in order for you to think she's town? Didn't we talk about how "anti-game" it was to get into personal arguments during the last game? It seems kind of antagonistic of you.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Where did I say anything like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Wake, and what it does have to do with Wake I've already explained. He's not the only one I suggested and he's not even the first person I suggested. And even though I suggested him, he's not on this mission.  Your obsession with him is curious, especially when I'm seeing shinier things being thrown at you. Speaking of that.
> 
> *Cafe why does Wolfsister have to get into arguments in order for you to think she's town? Didn't we talk about how "anti-game" it was to get into personal arguments during the last game? It seems kind of antagonistic of you.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Where did I say anything like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dammit. I put my quote in yours Josh_B 

Where did I say anything like this?


----------



## CaféAuLait

I said Wolf is usually "rah, rah go town" and seemed to be anticipating future questions by offering information which was not asked for. When I said this, she had not been posting as she usually does. I am pretty sure it was Grandma or Wolf who said what you just said. Not me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Wake, and what it does have to do with Wake I've already explained. He's not the only one I suggested and he's not even the first person I suggested. And even though I suggested him, he's not on this mission.  Your obsession with him is curious, especially when I'm seeing shinier things being thrown at you. Speaking of that.
> 
> Cafe why does Wolfsister have to get into arguments in order for you to think she's town? Didn't we talk about how "anti-game" it was to get into personal arguments during the last game? It seems kind of antagonistic of you.
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't like Cafe's comments towards me and I had it out with her over them.

And OK, OK, I'll stop being obsessed with Wake.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> I said Wolf is usually "rah, rah go town" and seemed to be anticipating future questions by offering information which was not asked for. When I said this, she had not been posting as she usually does. I am pretty sure it was Grandma or Wolf who said what you just said. Not me.



I'm sorry if I have mistaken who said it. There aren't a lot of pages, I'll try to find it. Someone said something to the effect that WS isn't town unless she's getting into arguments.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Wolf is usually "rah, rah go town" and seemed to be anticipating future questions by offering information which was not asked for. When I said this, she had not been posting as she usually does. I am pretty sure it was Grandma or Wolf who said what you just said. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I have mistaken who said it. There aren't a lot of pages, I'll try to find it. Someone said something to the effect that WS isn't town unless she's getting into arguments.
Click to expand...


I think that was Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I said Wolf is usually "rah, rah go town" and seemed to be anticipating future questions by offering information which was not asked for. When I said this, she had not been posting as she usually does. I am pretty sure it was Grandma or Wolf who said what you just said. Not me.



Regarding being rah, rah, go town, I don't know what you expect of me in a game like this that I have never played before. Providing information, asked for or not, should be a good thing and not considered scummy as long as it is information that can further the game and help game solve.

I believe Grandma jokingly said I'm only town if I get pissed off and Avi said I need to get in a blowout fight with someone to be town. The problem with this is, I've had major discussions with several people about this and it is something I need to control. It's terrible for the game and for myself. So I'm trying to keep my arguing all game related.

And as a side note, anyone mentioning RL issues, should be given the benefit of the doubt and not considered scummy or making up excuses not to post. I can see scum using V/LA as an excuse or lurking while posting elsewhere but I just want to assume we are decent enough human beings not to lie about RL or accuse others of doing so.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly tunneling Wake. You should see me when I really tunnel someone. Especially if they turn out to be scum. Wake is a complete unknown to me so he's harder to figure out than the others so I am going to ask him more questions. Is there some reason you are coming to his defense and immediately suggested him for the first mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Wake, and what it does have to do with Wake I've already explained. He's not the only one I suggested and he's not even the first person I suggested. And even though I suggested him, he's not on this mission.  Your obsession with him is curious, especially when I'm seeing shinier things being thrown at you. Speaking of that.
> 
> *Cafe why does Wolfsister have to get into arguments in order for you to think she's town?* Didn't we talk about how "anti-game" it was to get into personal arguments during the last game? It seems kind of antagonistic of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, I don't like Cafe's comments towards me and I had it out with her over them*.
> 
> And OK, OK, I'll stop being obsessed with Wake.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

I never said that at all. You or Grandma did.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> I believe Grandma jokingly said I'm only town if I get pissed off and Avi said I need to get in a blowout fight with someone to be town. The problem with this is, I've had major discussions with several people about this and it is something I need to control. It's terrible for the game and for myself. So I'm trying to keep my arguing all game related.



That was it. sometimes the threads all run together. Thanks for the respect on Wake, it seems like you really are trying up your game and not be so abrasive.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will still probably piss people off and get pissed off myself but it is going to be as game related as I can keep it cuz the personal stuff sucks big time. And there is no guarantee that I won't lose my cool again but I will try to keep it to the game. The last few games have really drained me and I just don't have the energy for that any more.

Plus, I outright said if I make a personal attack, I should be PL'd regardless.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> Yes. It's kind of funny. I just noticed that you and Wolfsister are located in the same place.
> "where the wolfs howl/under a raging moon"  and I lol'd



Oh, wow, I didn't know about that. It's a neat coincidence. I got my location from this song about the late Who drummer Keith Moon :


Finale drummers in order of appearance:
Martin Chambers 
Roger Taylor (Queen) 
Cozy Powell 
Stewart Copeland 
Zak Starkey 
Carl Palmer 
Mark Brzezicki 
Mark Brzezicki and Zak Starkey -- outro


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mine was where wolves howl because I live in MN and we have a lot of wolves here, second only to Alaska in the US.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, you can see my location here is Lake Country because yeah, tons of lakes too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow Shaitra 

You guys inned on the interest in Halloween game thread but if you are still in, could you in on the sign up thread too? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Shaitra

Will do Wolfie.

We are state neighbors Wolfie.  I'm to your east.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Will do Wolfie.
> 
> We are state neighbors Wolfie.  I'm to your east.



Cheeshead country?


----------



## Wake

I will say I am playing very reservedly, and with kid gloves. Not saying that to brag, seriously. I've never played a Mafia game without lynching, so I'm trying to be very, very careful with how I play, because we practically only have Wifom without any flips. It's just... unfamiliar. If this were a basic Mafia game you would see something very... different. That's not saying this game sucks: it doesn't, but is fascinating. I just don't have the luxury of intensely playing to my strengths this game. If I were Scum I'd be loving this game. As Town, eh, I can't get anything to really work with. Part of my gameplay sometimes involves violently pinning players down utilizing every faint scrap of workable information, which gets stronger as the body count increases. No one dies here. No workable evidence. No pinning players down violently. It's true I could create a maelstrom of activity with wifom, but without known evidence that increases the likelihood of mislynching Town, which I absolutely hate doing. 

This game feels very Scumsided to me. If I were Scum, well, I would would love this game *so* much. Yeesh.


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe, Shaitra and Grandma gather outside the courthouse. Cafe delegated submissions to each. Cafe, being the leader, had the task of burning the blackmail photos in front of the judge.


Grandma's job was to hold the mafia blackmail agents up at her shop. Shaitra had to swap the directions for the judge with the blackmail photos so the judge would know the mafia scum had nothing on him.

The mafia entered the coffee shop to get their regular drink of coffee before heading out. Grandma, being a Grandma, had many stories of the old country. The mafia were captivated in their seats while waiting for coffee that took a really long time to make, because Grandma was too busy talking.

Shaitra meanwhile stealthily approaches the mafia members. They had the photos clutched hard in their hands. Shaitra couldn't overpower them in a full cafe. Four versus 1 is untenable. Instead, Shaitra caused a loud noise on the other side of the case. It worked, the mafia let go of the envelope to attend to their car alarm. Someone (read Shaitra) had smashed the car window with a dart.

After attending to the car, the mob decided to fuck the coffee and dash off to met their person at the rendezvous point. Due to recon, Cafe knew it was a different person every week.

Cafe had to find the mafia member at the courthouse. They would meet at the undergound secret judges's entranve. The judge had about 10 under judges. He had to eliminate those to find the mob leader.

Cafe convinces the mob leader to go off camera with her and knocks him out. He hurriedly changes into the mob guys clothes.

The mob rush in looking for their monthly leader at this time. They find Cafe. "Aren't you a little young and female?"

"If we always send old white guys, they would stick out like sore thumbs. I have been with the company for quite awhile." Cafe's response causes the guard to hand over the packet.

Cafe opens it. It was the blackmail photos. She represses a smile.

The judge then joins them. He drags his feet. The pain is clear. The judge is surprised when Cafe shows him the instructions that are not his instructions at all.

 "There will be a bug in your office, to ensure compliance. If the bug is not activated, there will be negative consequences." Cafe winks at the judge. The judge looks in the packet to find a lighter with a piece of tape on it reading "the bug".

"We also left a special note for you." The note told him some townsfolk were fighting mob control and the town had his back.

The mob went their separate ways.One went back to the coffee shop to get the coffee Grandma just finished.

*Cafe Grandma and Shaitra all voted success so the mission passed. If one had voted fail, the flavor would not indicate who.*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Mission 2: The Chamber of Commerce*

Grandma gathers the team after their first success. Her task is to get the four mafia aligned chairs of the chamber to step down and support the town. They have a meeting soon.

If this mission works, the small businesses of the town can thrive and get a much more efficent economy going.

*Grandma has 72 hours to nominate 4 players. If any vote fail, the mission will fail.

The scote sits at Town 1, Mafia 0. First to 3 wins*


----------



## Wake

So... they're all Town?


----------



## Wake

Please add me next, with the last three.

As Town I can be a force to be reckoned with.

Once you confirm me, I will prove to you how useful I can be.

I have nothing to hide, and you have everything to gain


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> So... they're all Town?


They are either town or scum that voted to pass.


----------



## Wake

OH.

So... even though the mission passed one or more of them could be Scum.

Yeah, that's scary. There's no way I can rule anyone out.

...


----------



## Avatar4321

one passed. Not bad. Let's see if we can get two done. We need to grow town businesses if we want to beat the scum.

so lets get mission two underway. Seems like odds are good that we have a town group. Let's get another win.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> one passed. Not bad. Let's see if we can get two done. We need to grow town businesses if we want to beat the scum.
> 
> so lets get mission two underway. Seems like odds are good that we have a town group. Let's get another win.



...

Hm.


----------



## Moonglow

Success, but for how long?
We can maybe find out after mission 2 but I'd like different people on the team than the first...


----------



## ★Arden

Avatar4321 said:


> one passed. Not bad. Let's see if we can get two done. We need to grow town businesses if we want to beat the scum.
> 
> so lets get mission two underway. Seems like odds are good that we have a town group. Let's get another win.



If there is scum in the group, Avatar is scum. And I think town and scum unanimously approving the mission participants means there's scum there.

I think I no longer want to go through with my original plan.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> one passed. Not bad. Let's see if we can get two done. We need to grow town businesses if we want to beat the scum.
> 
> so lets get mission two underway. Seems like odds are good that we have a town group. Let's get another win.



I don't like this post at all. First, he assumes the group is all town because it passed which is not true at all. Scum could pass the mission easily here. Second, the part about the odds being we have a town group make no sense. How would he know that?

If Grandma wants to nominate herself, that's to be expected, but I would like some new people for the other slots and not send Cafe and Shaitra again. The best way to figure out who the scum are is to analyze missions that have fail votes on them.


----------



## Shaitra

I have no problem if everyone wants different members for the next mission.  I agree with Wolfie that the best way to figure out scum will be to have different people on each mission and then analyze.


----------



## Grandma

I agree, let's try 3 other players.

How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.



Can't agree to a Wake vote, I have had a scum read on him for sometime now. So I will not approve that mission, FYI.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> I have no problem if everyone wants different members for the next mission.  I agree with Wolfie that the best way to figure out scum will be to have different people on each mission and then analyze.




I don't care if different people go or not. But I don't get how we are going to analyze when the reason for voting for different people is we think scum may be on the team I picked, which may be the case, I honestly have no clue. So, lets pretend Grandma send two different people on the mission and it fails. We think there is scum on my team and no we know for a fact there is on Grandma's team. So, we just don't pick those three again and move on, hoping we don't pick the possibly 3 remaining scum and somehow not repeating the last team members without hitting scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.



Oh, wow, you have to pick 4. Gah. Hope you keep your hair in the process. LOL


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> Can't agree to a Wake vote, I have had a scum read on him for sometime now. So I will not approve that mission, FYI.



Would you please clarify in detail on why, Cafe?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree to a Wake vote, I have had a scum read on him for sometime now. So I will not approve that mission, FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please clarify in detail on why, Cafe?
Click to expand...


I believe I have already said why earlier. You came back and repeated game set up, something which was discussed the first page or two, and seem to be leaving empty posts or repeating what has been said already, instead of contributing. That is what I see anyway.


----------



## Avatar4321

how am I scum in a group I didn't go in?

we can't know if scum were in the group unless they go again.

if I were scum and town just successfully completed a mission with no scum, id be wanting a change as well.


----------



## Grandma

Everyone, I'm open to your suggestions.

Who would you like me to take?


----------



## ★Arden

Not Wake or Avatar. Me and/or Wolf. Strongest townreads. Sorry I'm pressed for time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.



So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?

If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?


----------



## CaféAuLait

My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Anyway as this point, my biggest town read is now Josh, considering his more recent posts. After that, I don't have many and it is almost impossible to get reads without many posting.

Anyone else with any reads at all?


----------



## Grandma

Okay. I'm kinda sorta leaning Town for Wake, but I'll not choose him as there are objections. I'm definitely not picking Avi, call it OMGUS if you want, but his calling me Scum without good reason is scummy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one passed. Not bad. Let's see if we can get two done. We need to grow town businesses if we want to beat the scum.
> 
> so lets get mission two underway. Seems like odds are good that we have a town group. Let's get another win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is scum in the group, Avatar is scum. And I think town and scum unanimously approving the mission participants means there's scum there.
> 
> *I think I no longer want to go through with my original plan*.
Click to expand...


This is exactly why I asked you how your plan would out scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Okay. I'm kinda sorta leaning Town for Wake, but I'll not choose him as there are objections. I'm definitely not picking Avi, call it OMGUS if you want, but his calling me Scum without good reason is scummy.



When did Avatar call you scum? His post at the start of the game or were there others?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
Click to expand...




CaféAuLait said:


> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.



Where did I say not even Grandma? I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.



I wanna say, "this sounds awesome, let's go!" but for some reason I can't help but feel that you are being sarcastic. Let me ask you a question, 
NOBODY ELSE ANSWER IT FIRST.

Why did you choose to pass the mission instead of fail the mission?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

You said in your first two sentences:

"Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
*
Did you mean something else?
*
*


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 
Shaitra 
Avatar4321 
Wake

Do you all have any reads?

Grandma 

Other than the town read you have on Wake and the comment above about Avatar. any reads?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dammit why does that happen, half of the players names dropped from my post above after tagging everyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> You said in your first two sentences:
> 
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
Click to expand...


*New people other than Grandma who would not be new. 
*
Make sense now?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> You said in your first two sentences:
> 
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *New people other than Grandma who would not be new.
> *
> Make sense now?
Click to expand...


Does that mean you are reading Grandma as town then?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. I would prefer new people other than you. So who's left outside of Wake, Avatar, Cafe, Shaitra. Take your pick. Pick 3 others and see who objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> You said in your first two sentences:
> 
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *New people other than Grandma who would not be new.
> *
> Make sense now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you are reading Grandma as town then?
Click to expand...


I'm not reading her as scum right now is what I meant.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> When did Avatar call you scum? His post at the start of the game or were there others?



He's been calling me scum for a while. I have no idea why.



Josh_B said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna say, "this sounds awesome, let's go!" but for some reason I can't help but feel that you are being sarcastic. Let me ask you a question,
> NOBODY ELSE ANSWER IT FIRST.
> 
> Why did you choose to pass the mission instead of fail the mission?
Click to expand...


I didn't choose. As Town I have to vote "Pass."


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want 4 entirely new people, not even grandma?  This leaves out Shai, Café (me), grandma, Avatar and Wake, given your preferences, 5 people, half of the 10 playing the game.  Lets pretend grandma picks 4 entirely different people. Meaning she has to pick 4 from a very limited group of 5. This means you are suggesting either yourself, Arden, FA, Moon and Josh as one of the 4 to go. Didn't you say you thought Josh was scum and Moon prior?
> 
> If we believe scum is in the team I picked, and then we force more possible scum into the equation where is that going to get us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My final thought was with Grandma picking 4 from the 5 you propose, you will be forcing grandma to send at least one of your prior scum reads on the mission and that does not make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> You said in your first two sentences:
> 
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *New people other than Grandma who would not be new.
> *
> Make sense now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you are reading Grandma as town then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not reading her as scum right now is what I meant.
Click to expand...


So I assume you think there is at least one scum on my choice for mission being Shai or myself given you are pushing to have everyone replaced except Grandma.


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> Not Wake or Avatar. Me and/or Wolf. Strongest townreads. Sorry I'm pressed for time.





Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Avatar call you scum? His post at the start of the game or were there others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been calling me scum for a while. I have no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanna say, "this sounds awesome, let's go!" but for some reason I can't help but feel that you are being sarcastic. Let me ask you a question,
> NOBODY ELSE ANSWER IT FIRST.
> 
> Why did you choose to pass the mission instead of fail the mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't choose. As Town I have to vote "Pass."
Click to expand...


Good, I don't have a choice either. Let's go on this mission together.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.


I would say no to Wake.  I get a scum read from him.  So far the only think he has posted is filler and asking why people have read him as scum even though it has been explained. 

Not to comfortable with Avatar either.  Not getting a scum read from him but also not getting a town read. 

Why moonglow?  I don't get any reading from him at all.  He has said nothing helpful to point to being town.  That seems like an outright gamble tbh.  Why not go with someone that has a town read rather than a wild card?

I get town reads from Josh and Arden.  So far, Arden has been trying to come up with a logical plan here - something that I don't really see many others doing.  I am not so sure that choosing another team is a good idea though - I don't know what that is supposed to gain for town.  I would select the same team and throw someone I thought was town on as the fourth (such as myself  ).


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where did I say not even Grandma?* I assume Grandma would pick herself and I'm not going to object to that. Wake and Avi seem like there would be too many objections. Yourself and Shaitra went on the last one. So any 3 outside of you 4, I'd like to see how she chooses and then I'll go look at an ISO again because I'm not feeling all that sure of my reads and then I'll say what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> You said in your first two sentences:
> 
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *New people other than Grandma who would not be new.
> *
> Make sense now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you are reading Grandma as town then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not reading her as scum right now is what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I assume you think there is at least one scum on my choice for mission being Shai or myself given you are pushing to have everyone replaced except Grandma.
Click to expand...


No, I said I wanted to try new people this time-other than you and Shaitra. I believe several others have said this as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Okay. I'm kinda sorta leaning Town for Wake, but I'll not choose him as there are objections. I'm definitely not picking Avi, call it OMGUS if you want, but his calling me Scum without good reason is scummy.


 
I didn't call you scum until after you omgused. I questioned how we would know whether you or cafe was scum or not and you flipped out.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm tending to think wake is town just from the sheer number opposing him for missions.

grandma passing the mission makes her town in my book until I have a reason to believe otherwise. Same with café and shaitra.

Arden and wolf are setting off scumdar at the moment. Wolf pushing to choose a new team when our original team is doing well. Arden for pushing for a new team when her plan was to do the exact opposite until this team was successful.

sounds like the scum didn't like the prior team. Now they want to change it


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say no to Wake.  I get a scum read from him.  So far the only think he has posted is filler and asking why people have read him as scum even though it has been explained.
> 
> Not to comfortable with Avatar either.  Not getting a scum read from him but also not getting a town read.
> 
> Why moonglow?  I don't get any reading from him at all.  He has said nothing helpful to point to being town.  That seems like an outright gamble tbh.  Why not go with someone that has a town read rather than a wild card?
> 
> I get town reads from Josh and Arden.  So far, Arden has been trying to come up with a logical plan here - something that I don't really see many others doing.  I am not so sure that choosing another team is a good idea though - I don't know what that is supposed to gain for town.  I would select the same team and throw someone I thought was town on as the fourth (such as myself  ).
Click to expand...

 

 and yet Arden is going against her own plan.

and what was wrong with my plan? Seems odd to find her town because of the plan she is now ignoring and completely ignoring the one I proposed


----------



## ScarletRage

*Approximately 24 hours have gone.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think it's odd that you are so set on keep the same people on the mission and assuming they are town without even looking at other possibilities. Especially when you are the one who said you were worried about the quick acceptance of the mission meaning there was possible scum on it. I'm not really reading Wake as anything other than null. There have been enough objections, that I feel it would be wasting time for Grandma to put either him or you on the mission. I think since she is running short on time according to SR, that she should pick who she thinks is best and let us vote on it.


----------



## Shaitra

IMO, the way to figure it all out is to have a controlled replacement plan.  I would take 2 people from the first mission and add two new ones for the next mission.  That will give us 2 data points on two people in addition to what they post in the thread and 1 data point on 3 other people.  We evaluate after each mission to see if we have figured out scum.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Avatar4321
> Wake
> 
> Do you all have any reads?
> 
> Grandma
> 
> Other than the town read you have on Wake and the comment above about Avatar. any reads?



For me, this is a hard game to get reads on people.  I'm reading Wolf, Grandma, and Josh as town.  Avatar, Wake, Moon, and  FA are null.  I'm leaning scum on Cafe and Arden.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with a scum lean on Cafe. She's my only true scumread atm.


----------



## Wake

Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think it's odd that you are so set on keep the same people on the mission and assuming they are town without even looking at other possibilities. Especially when you are the one who said you were worried about the quick acceptance of the mission meaning there was possible scum on it. I'm not really reading Wake as anything other than null. There have been enough objections, that I feel it would be wasting time for Grandma to put either him or you on the mission. I think since she is running short on time according to SR, that she should pick who she thinks is best and let us vote on it.



You should never interpret my time updates as me commenting on the game. They are meant as deadline updates vcs would normally provide.


----------



## Moonglow

I felt the best reason for new members on a team would at least allow for any scum to surface, since us townies are 1 and scum is 0..


----------



## Avatar4321

why cafe as scum? I'm not seeing the case so far.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's odd that you are so set on keep the same people on the mission and assuming they are town without even looking at other possibilities. Especially when you are the one who said you were worried about the quick acceptance of the mission meaning there was possible scum on it. I'm not really reading Wake as anything other than null. There have been enough objections, that I feel it would be wasting time for Grandma to put either him or you on the mission. I think since she is running short on time according to SR, that she should pick who she thinks is best and let us vote on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never interpret my time updates as me commenting on the game. They are meant as deadline updates vcs would normally provide.
Click to expand...


No, I meant you were commenting on the time, not anything related to the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77



Feigned-none of them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> why cafe as scum? I'm not seeing the case so far.



She's not playing like town Cafe plus gut.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned-none of them.
Click to expand...


You feel none of them are feigned? I guess fake would be a suitable word as well.

How about Avatar, FA_QT, and Cafe?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned-none of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feel none of them are feigned? I guess fake would be a suitable word as well.
> 
> How about Avatar, FA_QT, and Cafe?
Click to expand...


Who's faking their posts? I have no clue. That's not really what I am using to base reads on here. I'm looking for difference in playstyles like Cafe showed, contradictory posting like Avi showed, or IIoA like you showed, or asking questions without providing answers like you showed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Bottom line, the best way to find scum in this set-up is to look at the voting on the missions and the pass/fail votes on the missions. Without this info. to analyze, we are just guessing based on very little to go on.

Grandma should pick a team she likes and ask us what we think.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2
> Shaitra
> Avatar4321
> Wake
> 
> Do you all have any reads?
> 
> Grandma
> 
> Other than the town read you have on Wake and the comment above about Avatar. any reads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this is a hard game to get reads on people.  I'm reading Wolf, Grandma, and Josh as town.  Avatar, Wake, Moon, and  FA are null.  I'm leaning scum on Cafe and Arden.
Click to expand...



I agree the game is very hard to get reads on. I do find it strange you read me as scum when according to your own reads I picked town to go on the first mission- that is if you and Grandma are town. So, given your second post, 346 above,  you are suggesting Grandma choose yourself for the next mission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with a scum lean on Cafe. She's my only true scumread atm.




I asked this very question of you and in post 340 above you said, No, you did not think I was scum, you just wanted new people for the mission. What changed in a total of 5 posts? You jumping on Shai's scum read of me?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, let's try 3 other players.
> 
> How about me, Wake, Moonglow, and ... I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say no to Wake.  I get a scum read from him.  So far the only think he has posted is filler and asking why people have read him as scum even though it has been explained.
> 
> Not to comfortable with Avatar either.  Not getting a scum read from him but also not getting a town read.
> 
> Why moonglow?  I don't get any reading from him at all.  He has said nothing helpful to point to being town.  That seems like an outright gamble tbh.  Why not go with someone that has a town read rather than a wild card?
> 
> I get town reads from Josh and Arden.  So far, Arden has been trying to come up with a logical plan here - something that I don't really see many others doing.  I am not so sure that choosing another team is a good idea though - I don't know what that is supposed to gain for town.  I would select the same team and throw someone I thought was town on as the fourth (such as myself  ).
Click to expand...


Avatar basically suggested that plan before Arden did, also Arden just said she thinks her plan is a bad idea now. Arden was defensive the start of this game and to be that reads different than the last game she played.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned-none of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feel none of them are feigned? I guess fake would be a suitable word as well.
> 
> How about Avatar, FA_QT, and Cafe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's faking their posts? I have no clue. That's not really what I am using to base reads on here. I'm looking for difference in playstyles like Cafe showed, contradictory posting like Avi showed, or IIoA like you showed, or asking questions without providing answers like you showed.
Click to expand...


What is my different play style Wolf? Please point it out. TIA


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm tending to think wake is town just from the sheer number opposing him for missions.
> 
> grandma passing the mission makes her town in my book until I have a reason to believe otherwise. Same with café and shaitra.
> 
> Arden and wolf are setting off scumdar at the moment. Wolf pushing to choose a new team when our original team is doing well. Arden for pushing for a new team when her plan was to do the exact opposite until this team was successful.
> 
> sounds like the scum didn't like the prior team. Now they want to change it




I have never played a game with him before, but his repetitive posts make me wonder. I understand people have RL, but I really had not seen anything other than his repeating how the game worked until his FA post and then his asking about fake posts above. That is why I read him as poss scum and Josh too ( for a time), since he wanted Wake to immediately go on a mission. As I have stated prior my read on Josh ATM is my strongest town read and sadly the only real town read I have for the time being.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with a scum lean on Cafe. She's my only true scumread atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this very question of you and in post 340 above you said, No, you did not think I was scum, you just wanted new people for the mission. What changed in a total of 5 posts? You jumping on Shai's scum read of me?
Click to expand...


Nope, I don't like words being put in my mouth. I said I wanted new people for the mission for reasons I explained already. I explained why I think you might be scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between Shaitra, Arden, and Grandma, which one of them most makes your gut feel their posts are feigned, and why? Wolfsister77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feigned-none of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You feel none of them are feigned? I guess fake would be a suitable word as well.
> 
> How about Avatar, FA_QT, and Cafe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's faking their posts? I have no clue. That's not really what I am using to base reads on here. I'm looking for difference in playstyles like Cafe showed, contradictory posting like Avi showed, or IIoA like you showed, or asking questions without providing answers like you showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is my different play style Wolf? Please point it out. TIA
Click to expand...


Defensive and aggressive for starters.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with a scum lean on Cafe. She's my only true scumread atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this very question of you and in post 340 above you said, No, you did not think I was scum, you just wanted new people for the mission. What changed in a total of 5 posts? You jumping on Shai's scum read of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't like words being put in my mouth. I said I wanted new people for the mission for reasons I explained already. I explained why I think you might be scum.
Click to expand...


II specifically asked you if you thought Shai or myself were scum and you said NO, I want new people.



Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> You said in your first two sentences:
> "Grandma, I think it would be best to not take Wake or Avatar. *I would prefer new people other than you."
> *
> Did you mean something else?
> 
> 
> 
> *New people other than Grandma who would not be new.
> *
> Make sense now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean you are reading Grandma as town then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not reading her as scum right now is what I meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I assume you think there is at least one scum on my choice for mission being Shai or myself given you are pushing to have everyone replaced except Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I said I wanted to try new people this time-other than you and Shaitra. I believe several others have said this as well.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with a scum lean on Cafe. She's my only true scumread atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this very question of you and in post 340 above you said, No, you did not think I was scum, you just wanted new people for the mission. What changed in a total of 5 posts? You jumping on Shai's scum read of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't like words being put in my mouth. I said I wanted new people for the mission for reasons I explained already. I explained why I think you might be scum.
Click to expand...


Post 337 I said to you:

_"So I assume you think there is at least one scum on my choice for mission being Shai or myself given you are pushing to have everyone replaced except Grandma"
_
And you said:
_
"No, I said I wanted to try new people this time-other than you and Shaitra. I believe several others have said this as well."
_
Quotes above if they worked right this time_. _I did not put words in your mouth.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And where in that comment did I say you were scum Cafe. Because I said the reason was I wanted new people and not because of thinking one or both of you was scum? Yeah, you are twisting my words which is different than what you usually do as town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> And where in that comment did I say you were scum Cafe. Because I said the reason was I wanted new people and not because of thinking one or both of you was scum? Yeah, you are twisting my words which is different than what you usually do as town.




You did not say I was scum Wolf, that was my point. I specifically asked you if you assumed either Shai or myself were scum, thus your wanting new people, and you said:



_"No, I said I wanted to try new people this time-other than you and Shaitra. I believe several others have said this as well."_


----------



## Wolfsister77

Keep arguing the same point if it makes you happy Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Keep arguing the same point if it makes you happy Cafe.



I am not arguing the same point. Go back and read them again please.

The posts are there and are quite clear. I did not put words in your mouth.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep arguing the same point if it makes you happy Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing the same point. Go back and read them again please.
> 
> The posts are there and are quite clear. I did not put words in your mouth.
Click to expand...


*sigh*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep arguing the same point if it makes you happy Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing the same point. Go back and read them again please.
> 
> The posts are there and are quite clear. I did not put words in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
Click to expand...




I don't know if you are being deliberately obtuse in stating you saying, "No" after I specifically asked if you thought me or Shai was scum and saying you just wanting to try new people like everyone else, and then five posts later saying I was your biggest scum read and now you are saying I put words in your mouth. That's pretty twisty Wolf.  That and your now null  read on Wake (a few posts back) after saying you did not want Wake on any missions and your post to him saying you had seen stuff in his posts which you though was different and things you had been looking out for to define scum. The other thing I thought was weird was you suggesting Grandma for my mission, and in other posts stating you would be fine with Grandma, and then you demanded of me why I chose her. Either your reads are all over the place or you are deliberately trying to paint me as scum.


----------



## ★Arden

I already said I don't like my plan anymore because of the universal votes and approval. I wasn't expecting that at all, not to mention if you can't see how indicative that is of that team and where we're probably headed being scum-driven, you need to take a second look at this whole game.

Stop being so frustrating.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> I already said I don't like my plan anymore because of the universal votes and approval. I wasn't expecting that at all, not to mention if you can't see how indicative that is of that team and where we're probably headed being scum-driven, you need to take a second look at this whole game.
> 
> Stop being so frustrating.



 I asked you the same questions before I went with your plan and you said I was being argumentative and tried to paint me less than cooperative after I asked you a few times how that plan would work to catch scum. I pointed *out that exactly what happened could happen* and you basically blew me off as I was asking you how your plan would work-- *one which I might remind you, you said you used before and it was the best way you knew how to catch scum in these types of games AND you said you even expected the mission would work regardless if scum were on it or not. 
*
You said:



> Actually, based on my past experiences with the game and with seeing how others played it in the video, I think I can say that today's mission is almost guaranteed to go through whether Cafe and whoever else she picks are scum or not. *Scum almost never has the balls to reject in a small mis*sion (and me saying they don't isn't going to magically make them stick their necks out for little reward* which is why I feel comfortable with it)*.


*
Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 5 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
*
And now that it worked just as you thought it would, even down to scum possibly being on the mission, and the times you have used it before and it has worked, it is a bad idea.

See also the posts where I asked you several times how it would work.

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ★Arden

This is me acknowledging that you're right and I said that but also saying that in the context of what exactly happened- factors that _I did not anticipate at all_- it was significant enough for me to now feel completely opposed to going with my original plan. I don't know exactly what the universal acceptance means, but I really doubt it's anything good considering scum is included in it.

Also, my plan was given with the assumption that I would be on the mission. I didn't think it would make a difference, but forgive me for only now realizing I trust in other players' towniness significantly less than my own.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep arguing the same point if it makes you happy Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing the same point. Go back and read them again please.
> 
> The posts are there and are quite clear. I did not put words in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are being deliberately obtuse in stating you saying, "No" after I specifically asked if you thought me or Shai was scum and saying you just wanting to try new people like everyone else, and then five posts later saying I was your biggest scum read and now you are saying I put words in your mouth. That's pretty twisty Wolf.  That and your now null  read on Wake (a few posts back) after saying you did not want Wake on any missions and your post to him saying you had seen stuff in his posts which you though was different and things you had been looking out for to define scum. The other thing I thought was weird was you suggesting Grandma for my mission, and in other posts stating you would be fine with Grandma, and then you demanded of me why I chose her. Either your reads are all over the place or you are deliberately trying to paint me as scum.
Click to expand...


Do you even listen to what other people are saying? I explained my comment. I did not just say No when you asked if I thought you and Shai were scum and that's why I wanted you off the next mission. I said no (meaning not to to a read), but because I wanted new people and I, and others have said why and agree's with this. How many more explanations do you want for the same thing?

No read is set in stone and can never be changed. People change votes, reads, opinions, etc in Mafia games all the time. With so little to go on, I can imagine most reads would be fluid.


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe, what do you think about Shiatra and Grandma? 
What do you think about the mission being a perfect pass?
I know that you've asked some other people about it, but I'm not sure I know your feelings.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> This is me acknowledging that you're right and I said that but also saying that in the context of what exactly happened- factors that _I did not anticipate at all_- it was significant enough for me to now feel completely opposed to going with my original plan. I don't know exactly what the universal acceptance means, but I really doubt it's anything good considering scum is included in it.
> 
> Also, my plan was given with the assumption that I would be on the mission. I didn't think it would make a difference, but forgive me for only now realizing I trust in other players' towniness significantly less than my own.



Arden,

Do you have a list of scum reads or even town reads? I recall you stating in the last game we need to try to read town, as that seems to be more advantageous than trying to find scum at times.


----------



## ★Arden

Once again, I've already said I think Wolf is town. That's the strongest read I have right now. Oddly enough I have more scumreads than townreads in the form of Wake and Avatar, but I think it makes sense because of the super high ratio of scum to town.

Now that I'm thinking about it, I feel like this is throwing off my game a lot. I'm used to having a lot of town and not nearly as much scum, so it leaves a lot of room for error with my townreads. I think I'm being a lot more cautious here with who I trust but I haven't decided yet if it's a good or bad thing. :/


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe, what do you think about Shiatra and Grandma?
> What do you think about the mission being a perfect pass?
> I know that you've asked some other people about it, but I'm not sure I know your feelings.




I honestly don't know what to think Josh. At the main site I read several games and it seems as if all the first missions were a go regardless if scum were on them or not. This gave town a false sense of security at times and the next mission failed. Other games I read, missions 1 and 2 would pass then the third mission would fail even though some from the first were on it. In this instance scum from the first mission decided to change their vote to non-pass on missions-throwing the whole game into a state of confusion.

I still have no read on grandma really, I sent her on the mission since this seemed to be an okay choice for many and Arden's stated plan.  The only thing which got my hackles up was Arden seemingly trying to paint Avatar as scum after he said he did not now if me or Grandma were scum at game start ( a reasonable statement) , given he suggested using the same type of method Arden suggested. Now Grandma is using the same to question Avatar's allegiance. However, the one post Avatar made where he assumed everyone was town kind made me take pause as well.

As far as Shai, I have not gotten scum read from her, and was leaning town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Once again, I've already said I think Wolf is town. That's the strongest read I have right now. Oddly enough I have more scumreads than townreads in the form of Wake and Avatar, but I think it makes sense because of the super high ratio of scum to town.
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it, I feel like this is throwing off my game a lot. I'm used to having a lot of town and not nearly as much scum, so it leaves a lot of room for error with my townreads. I think I'm being a lot more cautious here with who I trust but I haven't decided yet if it's a good or bad thing. :/



Have you found in past game it is this hard to read? Or is there more participation or do we chat too much here and my expectations are too high?


----------



## Grandma

Me, Josh, Cafe, and Arden.

Yea or nay.


----------



## Shaitra

I think when we are talking about the missions, we need to be specific about which vote we are talking about.  As I'm reading I find myself getting a bit confused over which vote people mean.  Everyone voted for mission approval, but only the team members vote for mission success. 

I do agree with Arden about the number of scum in the game.  Even if we managed to pick an all town team for mission 1, chances are we will have scum on the second mission.


----------



## Shaitra

I can go with that.


----------



## Moonglow

It matters not to I.. the team is okay so far...


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar made where he assumed everyone was town kind made me take pause as well.



Yeah I'm not really sure what to think about him. I kind of thought the first mission would pass regardless but I'm going to be a little more picky as far as giving an honest vote on the missions going forward. With this being Grandma's second mission, and your suspicion of her are you going to reject it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I can go with that.



So you no longer have a scumread on Cafe then? This morning you said you did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At this point, the game is moving so slow, with so many, saying so little, that true apathy has set in on my part. 

I don't care any more. Send your team Grandma. Let's see if the mission passes or fails so we have something to analyze. 

I need a drink.


----------



## Moonglow

The scum read tactics seem to be of little value...The ability to backstab and overtly lie has been voided..until later rounds...


----------



## ★Arden

This is probably a bad idea to have but I'm ok with it just because I'm on it. I'm shallow. Oops.


----------



## Grandma

Unless someone has a major problem and a better suggestion, I'll be submitting this team late tomorrow (Tuesday) evening.

Me, Josh, Cafe, and Arden.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Unless someone has a major problem and a better suggestion, I'll be submitting this team late tomorrow (Tuesday) evening.
> 
> Me, Josh, Cafe, and Arden.




As I have said earlier I am leaning town towards Josh now, no issue there, but why me and Arden? Just asking. Are you not getting town reads from Shai? And I know you are wary of Avatar, I think ( just mentioning him since that was Arden's plan earlier, to skip Avatar going down the line). Anyway just looking for some feedback here.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> As I have said earlier I am leaning town towards Josh now, no issue there, but why me and Arden? Just asking. Are you not getting town reads from Shai? And I know you are wary of Avatar, I think ( just mentioning him since that was Arden's plan earlier, to skip Avatar going down the line). Anyway just looking for some feedback here.



While breakable, Arden's plan was logical. 
Both Arden and Shai are null reads for me. 
You and Josh seem Town to me. 
I getting a Town vibe from Moonglow, but others aren't liking him.
Wake is null, others have objections. 
FA is null.
Avatar's my only real scumread.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Given there is no official submission, I'm not counting the vote I received yet.*


----------



## ★Arden

I don't know how I really feel about Grandma, because while I want to say I'm leaning town on her, I don't want to make that "official" because I'm not sure just how much of that is just me being subconsciously flattered by her including me on the mission. Basically I'm wary of my personal bias.

As for Josh, I think he _should be_ town- he was saying some things early Day 1 that I think I agreed with (I think relating to my plan), but it's dropped off a bit. Haven't bothered much lately.

Cafe is like the same as yet opposite of my Grandma read, because she leans very slightly scum to me but I'm not sure

And, well, I'm probably town. 55% sure.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you no longer have a scumread on Cafe then? This morning you said you did.
Click to expand...


I'm still scum reading Cafe.  But Grandma's team goes along with the proposed plan I put forth.  Two people from Team 1 and two new people.  I think by having overlapping people it will be easier to figure out who's scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you no longer have a scumread on Cafe then? This morning you said you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still scum reading Cafe.  But Grandma's team goes along with the proposed plan I put forth.  Two people from Team 1 and two new people.  I think by having overlapping people it will be easier to figure out who's scum.
Click to expand...


Do you still read Arden as scum also and are o.k. with 2 scumreads going on the mission so you can analyze the votes? I'm leaning this way also despite my feelings on Cafe. I think the best way to go forward is to analyze who objects to missions and if they pass/fail and how many votes. Then the next mission we can have more info. to determine who the scum are.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you no longer have a scumread on Cafe then? This morning you said you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still scum reading Cafe.  But Grandma's team goes along with the proposed plan I put forth.  Two people from Team 1 and two new people.  I think by having overlapping people it will be easier to figure out who's scum.
Click to expand...

Can you explain why you are getting a scum read from Cafe?

I will note that Cafe seems to be asking a lot of questions but entirely avoids answering questions posed to her - something that is unusual from Cafe.  That is making me wonder if she is scum as well.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolf, yes, I'm OK with both Arden and Cafe going in order to analyze the votes and mission success or failure.

FA, my Cafe read is mostly gut at the moment.  She seems almost tenative in playing this game, if that makes sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm boy seeing how cafe is being tenative but maybe I missed something


----------



## Avatar4321

im not. stupid autocorrect


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you no longer have a scumread on Cafe then? This morning you said you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still scum reading Cafe.  But Grandma's team goes along with the proposed plan I put forth.  Two people from Team 1 and two new people.  I think by having overlapping people it will be easier to figure out who's scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you explain why you are getting a scum read from Cafe?
> 
> I will note that Cafe seems to be asking a lot of questions but entirely avoids answering questions posed to her - something that is unusual from Cafe.  That is making me wonder if she is scum as well.
Click to expand...


Did I not answer a question you posed to me? As far as I know I have answered everyone. I am asking question to get people to play, to try and get reads. The lack of posts and or input is making this game different IMO.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Wolf, yes, I'm OK with both Arden and Cafe going in order to analyze the votes and mission success or failure.
> 
> FA, my Cafe read is mostly gut at the moment.  She seems almost tenative in playing this game, if that makes sense.



Tentative? Hummm I think I have been the most outgoing of the entire group of players. This reminds me of you last game where you threw out reads which really had no bearing on the state of the game at all. But please point out these tentative posts TIA.

Something is amiss, here. You are willing to vote a go mission on your two top scum reads when it goes against our wincon? I won't vote for a group to go on a mission which I believe has scum on it. What I believe I am seeing here are seeds of doubt being planted because you might possibly KNOW there is scum on that list and if the mission fails you can say, Oh look, I said I thought they were scum... all the while the person who may be the real scum is overlooked.  My two cents on that.



*At all*, How do you all feel about Shai wanting to send her top two scum picks on a mission?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm boy seeing how cafe is being tenative but maybe I missed something




I'm not being tentative at all, it seems to me like a made up scum read IMO.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm boy seeing how cafe is being tenative but maybe I missed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not being tentative at all, it seems to me like a made up scum read IMO.
Click to expand...

it is, it's a path that has been tread before..


----------



## CaféAuLait

I won't be voting to approve this mission. Just an FYI. As I said early in the game Arden's posts are off and given Shai mentioned Arden and Myself, I believe there is a scum who was not mentioned in that group and I am leaning Grandma.


----------



## ★Arden

Arden's posts are off because Arden is town this game. Duh.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Arden's posts are off because Arden is town this game. Duh.



You weren't town last game we played?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Since you are here Arden, what do you think of a plan to send  two scum choices on a mission as Shai said she wanted to do?


----------



## Moonglow

risky plan..


----------



## Grandma

Team Josh, Cafe, Arden and me has been submitted to Scarlet.

Send your approve/disapprove votes to her now, please.


----------



## Moonglow

ja mein heir...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Team Josh, Cafe, Arden and me has been submitted to Scarlet.
> 
> Send your approve/disapprove votes to her now, please.



Done


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, yes, I'm OK with both Arden and Cafe going in order to analyze the votes and mission success or failure.
> 
> FA, my Cafe read is mostly gut at the moment.  She seems almost tenative in playing this game, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentative? Hummm I think I have been the most outgoing of the entire group of players. This reminds me of you last game where you threw out reads which really had no bearing on the state of the game at all. But please point out these tentative posts TIA.
> 
> Something is amiss, here. You are willing to vote a go mission on your two top scum reads when it goes against our wincon? I won't vote for a group to go on a mission which I believe has scum on it. What I believe I am seeing here are seeds of doubt being planted because you might possibly KNOW there is scum on that list and if the mission fails you can say, Oh look, I said I thought they were scum... all the while the person who may be the real scum is overlooked.  My two cents on that.
> 
> 
> 
> *At all*, How do you all feel about Shai wanting to send her top two scum picks on a mission?
Click to expand...


Cafe, we have to have 3 successful missions.  Gathering info from the missions, whether they pass or not is one of the ways to do it.  Yes, two of my scum reads are on this mission.  If it fails, I will vote against you and Arden every time you are included on a team.  If it passes, then I will re-evaluate whether I am correct in my scum reads.  Is it really that hard to understand?


----------



## ★Arden

CaféAuLait said:


> Since you are here Arden, what do you think of a plan to send  two scum choices on a mission as Shai said she wanted to do?


I actually think it's ridiculous and way too self-destructive if she were actually scum. It looks more like town with bad judgment because the majority of me wants to say "no way scum is that forward".


----------



## Shaitra

Shaitra said:


> Wolf, yes, I'm OK with both Arden and Cafe going in order to analyze the votes and mission success or failure.
> 
> FA, my Cafe read is mostly gut at the moment.  She seems almost tenative in playing this game, if that makes sense.



CaféAuLait This is the post where I stated my read on you is mostly gut.  I'm struggling to put into words why I feel that way so no, I can't point to a specific post just yet.  It's your overall posts.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Team Josh, Cafe, Arden and me has been submitted to Scarlet.
> 
> Send your approve/disapprove votes to her now, please.



Sent my approval in.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are here Arden, what do you think of a plan to send  two scum choices on a mission as Shai said she wanted to do?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think it's ridiculous and way too self-destructive if she were actually scum. It looks more like town with bad judgment because the majority of me wants to say "no way scum is that forward".
Click to expand...



See, this is the way I see it. Pick a townie read them as scum ( "Cafe is tentative in postings" Shai scum read on me) already knowing the mission will fail because the real scum was not revealed/mentioned, therefore giving the real scum a pass for the next mission.


----------



## Shaitra

Then how do you propose to win the game?  The same thing is going to happen if we try to send an all town team.  Everyone agrees that all the people on the mission are town and then it fails.  So who's the scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, yes, I'm OK with both Arden and Cafe going in order to analyze the votes and mission success or failure.
> 
> FA, my Cafe read is mostly gut at the moment.  She seems almost tenative in playing this game, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentative? Hummm I think I have been the most outgoing of the entire group of players. This reminds me of you last game where you threw out reads which really had no bearing on the state of the game at all. But please point out these tentative posts TIA.
> 
> Something is amiss, here. You are willing to vote a go mission on your two top scum reads when it goes against our wincon? I won't vote for a group to go on a mission which I believe has scum on it. What I believe I am seeing here are seeds of doubt being planted because you might possibly KNOW there is scum on that list and if the mission fails you can say, Oh look, I said I thought they were scum... all the while the person who may be the real scum is overlooked.  My two cents on that.
> 
> 
> 
> *At all*, How do you all feel about Shai wanting to send her top two scum picks on a mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, we have to have 3 successful missions.  Gathering info from the missions, whether they pass or not is one of the ways to do it.  Yes, two of my scum reads are on this mission.  If it fails, I will vote against you and Arden every time you are included on a team.  If it passes, then I will re-evaluate whether I am correct in my scum reads.  Is it really that hard to understand?
Click to expand...


So you surmise I passed the first mission and believe I am scum and picked yourself and Grandma as cover of some sort?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Then how do you propose to win the game?  The same thing is going to happen if we try to send an all town team.  Everyone agrees that all the people on the mission are town and then it fails.  So who's the scum?



Well I am trying to go by reads. This game is almost impossible since many seem to be lurking and playing. This is why I have been asking questions to draw people into the game. I would send my towniest reads, not scummiest- my first go was hard, there was nothing to read except Wolf's game seemed to be off big time and Wake seemed to post a lot of empty posts. I had a null on Grandma and at the time I thought you may be townish. I did not send anyone who I thought to be scum.

I wonder if leaders should propose several different picks (we get three before scum gets a point, right) and then see how the vote for proposed members of the mission goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.



Defensive over what? Refusing to approve people I believe proposed for a mission I believe scum are on? Not understanding why someone would vote to  send their strongest scum reads, given if  this mission fails ( with suspected scum on it) and we fail one more mission we lose, right? A few posts ago (388) said you said you don't care anymore and apathy had set in for you.  I still care, and will continue to scum hunt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive over what? Refusing to approve people I believe proposed for a mission I believe scum are on? Not understanding why someone would vote to  send their strongest scum reads, given if  this mission fails ( with suspected scum on it) and we fail one more mission we lose, right? A few posts ago (388) said you said you don't care anymore and apathy had set in for you.  I still care, and will continue to scum hunt.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I was in a shit mood yesterday and should of not posted at all. I would like something to analyze. If the mission fails we can figure out if there are scum on it and possibly narrow down who they are. Then have a higher chance of getting an all town team for the next missions and still pull off a town win. If we keep rejecting missions, we are only going to be guessing and like I said, too many rejected missions gives  a point to scum-I forget how many. I'm trying to look at all possible scenarios here because scum hunting in the thread, with how people are posting is difficult at best. I'm trying to game solve. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Just checked-5 rejected missions give scum a point. So looking at who's rejecting multiple missions is another way to scum hunt besides looking at fail votes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive over what? Refusing to approve people I believe proposed for a mission I believe scum are on? Not understanding why someone would vote to  send their strongest scum reads, given if  this mission fails ( with suspected scum on it) and we fail one more mission we lose, right? A few posts ago (388) said you said you don't care anymore and apathy had set in for you.  I still care, and will continue to scum hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was in a shit mood yesterday and should of not posted at all. I would like something to analyze. If the mission fails we can figure out if there are scum on it and possibly narrow down who they are. Then have a higher chance of getting an all town team for the next missions and still pull off a town win. *If we keep rejecting missions, we are only going to be guessing and like I said, too many rejected missions gives  a point to scum*-I forget how many. I'm trying to look at all possible scenarios here because scum hunting in the thread, with how people are posting is difficult at best. I'm trying to game solve. I'm open to ideas.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

Yes, I mentioned that above, however I thought it was three and not your most recent post of 5, which is much better. This means to me anyway, that is in place for a reason, not just because of scum but to give us ideas on who each leader picks. There has yet to be a rejected mission and give we have 5 chances this may give us a lot of information if we has each leader submit a few different people, twice maybe, three times so we don't get close to giving scum a point.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Josh Arden Cafe and Grandma is Grandma's submission. Please wait until I confirm the submission before voting to reject or approve in the future. For this time, I will accept all votes submitted after Grandma's answer but remind you that you are welcome to change until all votes are submitted.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Post 426 should read: rejected mission* proposal* ( people chosen) not rejected mission.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive over what? Refusing to approve people I believe proposed for a mission I believe scum are on? Not understanding why someone would vote to  send their strongest scum reads, given if  this mission fails ( with suspected scum on it) and we fail one more mission we lose, right? A few posts ago (388) said you said you don't care anymore and apathy had set in for you.  I still care, and will continue to scum hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was in a shit mood yesterday and should of not posted at all. I would like something to analyze. If the mission fails we can figure out if there are scum on it and possibly narrow down who they are. Then have a higher chance of getting an all town team for the next missions and still pull off a town win. *If we keep rejecting missions, we are only going to be guessing and like I said, too many rejected missions gives  a point to scum*-I forget how many. I'm trying to look at all possible scenarios here because scum hunting in the thread, with how people are posting is difficult at best. I'm trying to game solve. I'm open to ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Yes, I mentioned that above, however I thought it was three and not your most recent post of 5, which is much better. This means to me anyway, that is in place for a reason, not just because of scum but to give us ideas on who each leader picks. There has yet to be a rejected mission and give we have 5 chances this may give us a lot of information if we has each leader submit a few different people, twice maybe, three times so we don't get close to giving scum a point.
Click to expand...


You do realize that if we go through each leader and have them pick different people that we have a real good chance of getting those 5 rejections and giving scum a point don't you? The odds are high there will be a mission with scum on it. Without enough info. to analyze-meaning no fail votes-we have a higher chance of sending scum on missions. The 4th one needs two fail votes. I'd like to have better info. on who the scum are before we get to that point so there is less chance of sending two scum. I'm thinking bigger picture here.


----------



## Wake

The Wifom is very thick in this game. Ergo I post very little.

If memory serves first faction to complete/derail 5 missions wins.

Without flips and associative tells the game becomes tough...


----------



## Grandma

The WIFOM is ridiculous. 

I'm having a hell of a time. One minute someone seems fairly Town, the next they're majorly Scum.


----------



## Wake

Without anything concrete, we only have our suppositions.

This is more challenging than even Mountainous gameplay.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> The Wifom is very thick in this game. Ergo I post very little.
> 
> If memory serves first faction to complete/derail 5 missions wins.
> 
> Without flips and associative tells the game becomes tough...



No. Best of 5 points wins. If 5 missions in a row are rejected by the group, scum get a point not autowin.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to send in my approval. I think we need something to analyze. Too many rejections gives a point to scum. This is the best way I see to find scum. Cafe, you are being unusually defensive over this. My game is off everywhere because I'm busy in RL and this game is not a typical game for me. Anyway, I'm voting to accept the choices Grandma submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive over what? Refusing to approve people I believe proposed for a mission I believe scum are on? Not understanding why someone would vote to  send their strongest scum reads, given if  this mission fails ( with suspected scum on it) and we fail one more mission we lose, right? A few posts ago (388) said you said you don't care anymore and apathy had set in for you.  I still care, and will continue to scum hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was in a shit mood yesterday and should of not posted at all. I would like something to analyze. If the mission fails we can figure out if there are scum on it and possibly narrow down who they are. Then have a higher chance of getting an all town team for the next missions and still pull off a town win. *If we keep rejecting missions, we are only going to be guessing and like I said, too many rejected missions gives  a point to scum*-I forget how many. I'm trying to look at all possible scenarios here because scum hunting in the thread, with how people are posting is difficult at best. I'm trying to game solve. I'm open to ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Yes, I mentioned that above, however I thought it was three and not your most recent post of 5, which is much better. This means to me anyway, that is in place for a reason, not just because of scum but to give us ideas on who each leader picks. There has yet to be a rejected mission and give we have 5 chances this may give us a lot of information if we has each leader submit a few different people, twice maybe, three times so we don't get close to giving scum a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that if we go through each leader and have them pick different people that we have a real good chance of getting those 5 rejections and giving scum a point don't you? The odds are high there will be a mission with scum on it. Without enough info. to analyze-meaning no fail votes-we have a higher chance of sending scum on missions. The 4th one needs two fail votes. I'd like to have better info. on who the scum are before we get to that point so there is less chance of sending two scum. I'm thinking bigger picture here.
Click to expand...


I thought  when you said that, Grandma or each leader could propose up to 5 teams before scum got a point. I misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> The Wifom is very thick in this game. Ergo I post very little.
> 
> If memory serves first faction to complete/derail 5 missions wins.
> 
> Without flips and associative tells the game becomes tough...



We are in WiFom City after all.  Not posting is not helping the game though IMO. If people just want to throw out names and vote yea without figuring is scum is put up for a mission so be it. That is how scum will win IMO.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wifom is very thick in this game. Ergo I post very little.
> 
> If memory serves first faction to complete/derail 5 missions wins.
> 
> Without flips and associative tells the game becomes tough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Best of 5 points wins. If *5 missions in a row* are rejected by the group, scum get a point not autowin.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)


5 missions in a row? Can you clarify this? Let's pretend grandma first mission is rejected as are her 2,3, and 4th. but the 5 is accepted, does the counter start over for Avatar's suggestions?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Above ScarletRage


----------



## Wolfsister77

How do you propose we scumhunt here Cafe without the mission date to analyze?


----------



## Wolfsister77

date above should read data


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think this game would be easier the way the video showed it where you can see expressions and do the whole game in about 1/2 hour. This way is tough.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> How do you propose we scumhunt here Cafe without the mission date to analyze?




I already have in several posts above ( seeing who is approved and disapproved for missions)  and am waiting on SR to clarify since she say's it is _5 missions in a row_ which have to be disapproved before scum get a point.


----------



## CaféAuLait

If it is in a row as she says, this seems to me that once mission personnel are approved the count starts over again,


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you propose we scumhunt here Cafe without the mission date to analyze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have in several posts above ( seeing who is approved and disapproved for missions)  and am waiting on SR to clarify since she say's it is _5 missions in a row_ which have to be disapproved before scum get a point.
Click to expand...


Without pass or fail votes, that tells us nothing about who is scum on the mission because the entire team is rejected or not. This logic fails me.  I thought it was 5 rejections total give scum a point, not in a row. Post 1 has the rules.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-It looks to me like you are setting up a situation where 5 missions will be rejected by the group if we follow what you are saying. This give scum a point. Why do you want to only reject missions again? What does this accomplish?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you propose we scumhunt here Cafe without the mission date to analyze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have in several posts above ( seeing who is approved and disapproved for missions)  and am waiting on SR to clarify since she say's it is _5 missions in a row_ which have to be disapproved before scum get a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without pass or fail votes, that tells us nothing about who is scum on the mission because the entire team is rejected or not. This logic fails me.  I thought it was 5 rejections total give scum a point, not in a row. Post 1 has the rules.
Click to expand...


SR just said in post 433, in a row. And that is what I was basing my plan on. If we submit all town it as personnel for a mission scum are likely to disapprove the people on the list for the mission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-It looks to me like you are setting up a situation where 5 missions will be rejected by the group if we follow what you are saying. This give scum a point. Why do you want to only reject missions again? What does this accomplish?



Majority rules Wolf- 6 for a go.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.

There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.
> 
> There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.



You voted for this one to be rejected. Do you not think town would reject missions if their scumreads are on it? I'm sure they would like you just did. You say you are town right? So, again, I don't get this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is anyone playing this game except Cafe and myself?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.
> 
> There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for this one to be rejected. *Do you not think town would reject missions if their scumreads are on it?* I'm sure they would like you just did. You say you are town right? So, again, I don't get this.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

No, I don't think town or possible town would reject a mission with their scum reads on it, as evidenced by some who said they would vote for a mission with their scum reads on it already. You said you would approve this mission even though I read scum to you, Shai said she would approve the mission even though her top two scum reads are on it.

So if I am reading this right, if this mission suggestion fails grandma has 4 more chances to pick 4 people. Hopefully 4 we all agree are not scum. When that happens town will vote yea, scum nay, since it will make them lose.

Scum had to be on my suggestions list, and this is something everyone seemed to agree to after my suggestions passed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.
> 
> There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for this one to be rejected. *Do you not think town would reject missions if their scumreads are on it?* I'm sure they would like you just did. You say you are town right? So, again, I don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> No, I don't think town or possible town would reject a mission with their scum reads on it, as evidenced by some who said they would vote for a mission with their scum reads on it already. You said you would approve this mission even though I read scum to you, Shai said she would approve the mission even though her top two scum reads are on it.
> 
> So if I am reading this right, if this mission suggestion fails grandma has 4 more chances to pick 4 people. Hopefully 4 we all agree are not scum. When that happens town will vote yea, scum nay, since it will make them lose.
> 
> Scum had to be on my suggestions list, and this is something everyone seemed to agree to after my suggestions passed.
Click to expand...


Ummm, this drastically increases the chances of 5 missions being rejected and giving scum a point. Town or scum can vote against a mission going forward. This is not a workable solution for a  town win. Town can only hope there are no scum on the mission since we don't know who they are. It's guesswork. Scum is likely to be on it at some point regardless. Analyzing fail votes is much better analysis tham spending days on something as tedious as picking a new team over and over.

Anyway, maybe someone else besides us will play and give some insight. I'm not understanding how this is beneficial. 

And since it passes with 6, you'd have to get the other 4 plus one to go along with you if you wanted to reject which would be like herding cats. Especially with scum in the mix causing chaos.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Forget above about Grandma getting 4 chances, she gets booted as leader, I misread SR above, if we don't approve her mission it goes down to Avatar then Arden. I suppose that would be one way to stop a leader one might think was scum from assembling a team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, so since Grandma is not  being scumread by anyone other than maybe Avi, she might as well be allowed to continue then or the leader will change to someone you like less.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.
> 
> There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for this one to be rejected. *Do you not think town would reject missions if their scumreads are on it?* I'm sure they would like you just did. You say you are town right? So, again, I don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> No, I don't think town or possible town would reject a mission with their scum reads on it, as evidenced by some who said they would vote for a mission with their scum reads on it already. You said you would approve this mission even though I read scum to you, Shai said she would approve the mission even though her top two scum reads are on it.
> 
> So if I am reading this right, if this mission suggestion fails grandma has 4 more chances to pick 4 people. Hopefully 4 we all agree are not scum. When that happens town will vote yea, scum nay, since it will make them lose.
> 
> Scum had to be on my suggestions list, and this is something everyone seemed to agree to after my suggestions passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, this drastically increases the chances of 5 missions being rejected and giving scum a point. Town or scum can vote against a mission going forward. This is not a workable solution for a  town win. Town can only hope there are no scum on the mission since we don't know who they are. It's guesswork. Scum is likely to be on it at some point regardless. Analyzing fail votes is much better analysis tham spending days on something as tedious as picking a new team over and over.
> 
> Anyway, maybe someone else besides us will play and give some insight. I'm not understanding how this is beneficial.
> 
> And since it passes with 6, you'd have to get the other 4 plus one to go along with you if you wanted to reject which would be like herding cats. Especially with scum in the mix causing chaos.
Click to expand...



I think scum  was on the first mission Wolf and I'm town. So I suppose we could watch those who were think are scum and their nominations and disapprove to get to the next leader. I just think it is illogical to vote go on a team one thinks there are scum on.

I also think we need to try and do some semblance of reads lists.

At this point I am still leaning scum on Grandma, and Arden.

Wolf, have you played with Wake prior? Is WIFOM a reason he uses not to post in a game?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, so since Grandma is not  being scumread by anyone other than maybe Avi, she might as well be allowed to continue then or the leader will change to someone you like less.



Nah, I said she may be scum many posts back, I said I was leaning towards her. Shai's plan on allowing scum to go on a mission seems strange to me as well and then her response to me which seemed very unlike shai's posting style. Arden seems to think scum would not be as overt though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see what I am saying now? If there are nay votes this might tell us that scum are against it if everyone on the list is town.
> 
> There must be a reason  as I said earlier mission suggestions are allowed to fail or our votes for suggestions, it gives us info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for this one to be rejected. *Do you not think town would reject missions if their scumreads are on it?* I'm sure they would like you just did. You say you are town right? So, again, I don't get this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> No, I don't think town or possible town would reject a mission with their scum reads on it, as evidenced by some who said they would vote for a mission with their scum reads on it already. You said you would approve this mission even though I read scum to you, Shai said she would approve the mission even though her top two scum reads are on it.
> 
> So if I am reading this right, if this mission suggestion fails grandma has 4 more chances to pick 4 people. Hopefully 4 we all agree are not scum. When that happens town will vote yea, scum nay, since it will make them lose.
> 
> Scum had to be on my suggestions list, and this is something everyone seemed to agree to after my suggestions passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, this drastically increases the chances of 5 missions being rejected and giving scum a point. Town or scum can vote against a mission going forward. This is not a workable solution for a  town win. Town can only hope there are no scum on the mission since we don't know who they are. It's guesswork. Scum is likely to be on it at some point regardless. Analyzing fail votes is much better analysis tham spending days on something as tedious as picking a new team over and over.
> 
> Anyway, maybe someone else besides us will play and give some insight. I'm not understanding how this is beneficial.
> 
> And since it passes with 6, you'd have to get the other 4 plus one to go along with you if you wanted to reject which would be like herding cats. Especially with scum in the mix causing chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think scum  was on the first mission Wolf and I'm town. So I suppose we could watch those who were think are scum and their nominations and disapprove to get to the next leader. I just think it is illogical to vote go on a team one thinks there are scum on.
> 
> I also think we need to try and do some semblance of reads lists.
> 
> At this point I am still leaning scum on Grandma, and Arden.
> 
> Wolf, have you played with Wake prior? Is WIFOM a reason he uses not to post in a game?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I can agree to disapprove a leader we think is scum, sure, no prob. I have been trying to come up with reads and it is frustratingly difficult. I have not played with Wake. I've seen a few of his games at MS and he's different here. I don't know if it is the setup or what but he usually has a lot more to say. That could be said about anyone except the two of us here tonight. 

Reads are hard!!


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Is anyone playing this game except Cafe and myself?



I'm reading you guys' convo and have nothing to add to it.



CaféAuLait said:


> I think scum  was on the first mission Wolf and I'm town.
> 
> I also think we need to try and do some semblance of reads lists.
> 
> At this point I am still leaning scum on Grandma, and Arden.



I'm Town. 100%. You're usually better at guessing than this.

I agree, reads lists would be great. I'd post one myself if I weren't buried in WIFOM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so since Grandma is not  being scumread by anyone other than maybe Avi, she might as well be allowed to continue then or the leader will change to someone you like less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I said she may be scum many posts back, I said I was leaning towards her. Shai's plan on allowing scum to go on a mission seems strange to me as well and then her response to me which seemed very unlike shai's posting style. Arden seems to think scum would not be as overt though.
Click to expand...


Oh wait, you said you think Grandma and Arden are scum. Sorry, missed that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I agree, reads lists would be great. I'd post one myself if I weren't buried in WIFOM.



Kind of the way I feel about reads. It's very frustrating.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone playing this game except Cafe and myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading you guys' convo and have nothing to add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think scum  was on the first mission Wolf and I'm town.
> 
> I also think we need to try and do some semblance of reads lists.
> 
> At this point I am still leaning scum on Grandma, and Arden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Town. 100%. You're usually better at guessing than this.
> 
> I agree, reads lists would be great. I'd post one myself if I weren't buried in WIFOM.
Click to expand...


Okay, then what about Shai as scum Grandma. Scum do not have a QT this time and I can't imagine all 4, without coordination, voted a go for my mission  if I chose  all town, to confuse us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone playing this game except Cafe and myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading you guys' convo and have nothing to add to it.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think scum  was on the first mission Wolf and I'm town.
> 
> I also think we need to try and do some semblance of reads lists.
> 
> At this point I am still leaning scum on Grandma, and Arden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Town. 100%. You're usually better at guessing than this.
> 
> I agree, reads lists would be great. I'd post one myself if I weren't buried in WIFOM.
Click to expand...


I make mistakes all the time when reading town or scum, I have found though every time I read back to my 1st scum reads list it is usually pretty accurate, I usually get messed up because I deviate from that list during the game as it progresses.  But, since this is the second time in minutes you (and Wake earlier)  have mentioned WIFOM, and Wolf agrees about wifom, Ill stop posting and come in a post once every 24-48 hours or so, if I miss a vote feel free to @me. 

*Scum*:
grandma
Wake (?)
Arden
Wolf or Shai


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay, then what about Shai as scum Grandma. Scum do not have a QT this time and I can't imagine all 4, without coordination, voted a go for my mission  if I chose  all town, to confuse us.



The first mission usually passes. Being noobs to the game, Scum probably just automatically agreed to the team.

It's possible you got lucky and chose all Town. Maybe, maybe not, but again, if there were Scum on your team they'd automatically vote to let the 1st mission succeed.

Now we're looking at the 2nd Team. If it's passed or rejected, I expect to learn something. If the mission passes or fails, I'll learn more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then what about Shai as scum Grandma. Scum do not have a QT this time and I can't imagine all 4, without coordination, voted a go for my mission  if I chose  all town, to confuse us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first mission usually passes. Being noobs to the game, Scum probably just automatically agreed to the team.
> 
> It's possible you got lucky and chose all Town. Maybe, maybe not, but again, if there were Scum on your team they'd automatically vote to let the 1st mission succeed.
> 
> Now we're looking at the 2nd Team. If it's passed or rejected, I expect to learn something. If the mission passes or fails, I'll learn more.
Click to expand...


This has pretty much been what I've been saying all along, that the first mission usually passes regardless of whether or not scum is on the mission due to the smaller number of people on it. Everyone voting to pass it likely means scum were on it because like Cafe said they can't coordinate to decide to all let it pass. It could be an all town team but I'm not running with that assumption because it could give scum a pass.


----------



## Wolfsister77

In addition to the above, I doubt if scum are on the second mission, they will let it pass. This will give us much more to analyze which is why I voted to let it go forward.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I make mistakes all the time when reading town or scum, I have found though every time I read back to my 1st scum reads list it is usually pretty accurate, I usually get messed up because I deviate from that list during the game as it progresses.  But, since this is the second time in minutes you (and Wake earlier)  have mentioned WIFOM, and Wolf agrees about wifom, Ill stop posting and come in a post once every 24-48 hours or so, if I miss a vote feel free to @me.



Are you upset because we are having trouble giving concrete reads at this point in the game? If this was a regular game, I would have done that by now. I've told you quite a few times I need more information before saying who I think the scum are. I will give more definitive reads when I am able. I think you are expecting too much from people at this point in the game. Not posting as often might help you feel less frustrated.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, if you can call scum if your very 1st reads list, you are better than 99% of the people who play the game. You are just expecting too much is all I can say to you.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wifom is very thick in this game. Ergo I post very little.
> 
> If memory serves first faction to complete/derail 5 missions wins.
> 
> Without flips and associative tells the game becomes tough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Best of 5 points wins. If *5 missions in a row* are rejected by the group, scum get a point not autowin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> 
> 5 missions in a row? Can you clarify this? Let's pretend grandma first mission is rejected as are her 2,3, and 4th. but the 5 is accepted, does the counter start over for Avatar's suggestions?
Click to expand...


I will use mission 1 as an example so no one things I am talking about the actual game or alignments.

Let's suppose the group rejected your mission 1. Leadership passes to Grandma who tries to propose a team. If Grandma gets rejected, leadership passes to the next person to put an acceptable team together..

If you as a group reject 5 mission teams in a row, the mission is cancelled and scum are treated as succeeding that mission.


----------



## ScarletRage

Once there is an approved mission, that counter resets.​


----------



## Moonglow

Has the last mission team been approved as of yet?


----------



## Josh_B

I just kind of skimmed through the last couple of pages to catch up from yesterday. 
Cafe I have no idea what you're talking about, but you're making my computer smoke by how hard you're thinking about this. My processor has figuratively went caput translating everything you've written so far into a complete thought. 

From your nervousness about this mission going forward, I'm thinking that there are two scum on this mission, and you already know it. Which is fine for me, you two can cross fail this mission and out yourselves for all I care. That's going to give a lot more info on who is scum and who isn't. 

You're acting like this mission has already failed when it hasn't. That's a big red flag for me. If the mission fails we can decide what to do, but until then all we can do is speculate. We still have three more missions with the fifth mission being the most critical if any of the next three fail.

I think we keep going back and forth on which plan we're going to follow, which sucks because every plan I've seen so far has scum utility. So for me, until a mission fails, I'm going to keep my big ideas in my pants.


----------



## ★Arden

"every plan I've seen so far has scum utility. So for me, until a mission fails, I'm going to keep my big ideas in my pants."

Josh_B Of course they do. There's always going to be that chance that scum is on a mission and always going to be that chance that scum will fail it. You just have to make the best of what you have. And I don't see how the fact that you don't like the plans presented so far leads into you not wanting to give your own plan- do you really have to wait for scum to get a point to contribute something? Are you anticipating that this plan is going to fail?

Also Cafe keeps calling me scum and I feel like she isn't even reading my responses. It's like she's determined to keep her read on me a scumread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am just going to wait and see if the mission is approved to go forward, wait for pass/fail and go from there.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make mistakes all the time when reading town or scum, I have found though every time I read back to my 1st scum reads list it is usually pretty accurate, I usually get messed up because I deviate from that list during the game as it progresses.  But, since this is the second time in minutes you (and Wake earlier)  have mentioned WIFOM, and Wolf agrees about wifom, Ill stop posting and come in a post once every 24-48 hours or so, if I miss a vote feel free to @me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you upset because we are having trouble giving concrete reads at this point in the game? If this was a regular game, I would have done that by now. I've told you quite a few times I need more information before saying who I think the scum are. I will give more definitive reads when I am able. I think you are expecting too much from people at this point in the game. Not posting as often might help you feel less frustrated.
Click to expand...


I'm not upset at all Wolf. Three people said in a row they could not look for scum because of WIFOM. I was not WIFOMIng though. I simply misunderstood the rules and thought Grandma could propose more than one team and we might be able to find scum based on if her suggestions passed or failed. So, I said maybe she could propose several teams to us so we could discuss before she put up her final list as a way to scum hunt.

I thought that a better plan after I was ASKED, twice, how I might go about it rather than purposely voting those we believed were scum-given that is terribly risky IMO.  As far as my scum reads you commented on, those are not my first reads for this game. I was answering Grandma's assertion that I supposedly scum hunt better than this and then putting up another reads list.

As far as the first mission passing or failing, I read the same too, it usually passes. However, many of the games I read, there were nay among the approval for the leaders proposed team, and that did not happen - thus my suspicion there was scum on the team I picked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So who among the first team you picked do you think is scum Cafe?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm here. Just don't have much to say till the mission comes up


----------



## ★Arden

Josh_B You can't just "agree" with my post without responding to it. Respond _and_ answer my questions, please.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Has everyone gotten their votes in for the mission?


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> "every plan I've seen so far has scum utility. So for me, until a mission fails, I'm going to keep my big ideas in my pants."
> 
> Josh_B Of course they do. There's always going to be that chance that scum is on a mission and always going to be that chance that scum will fail it. You just have to make the best of what you have. And I don't see how the fact that you don't like the plans presented so far leads into you not wanting to give your own plan- do you really have to wait for scum to get a point to contribute something? Are you anticipating that this plan is going to fail?
> 
> Also Cafe keeps calling me scum and I feel like she isn't even reading my responses. It's like she's determined to keep her read on me a scumread.



Fine, my plan is to nix everyone that's on a failed mission. It reduces the number of players available for a mission, but it compartmentalizes the fails to assigned groups, which can be evaluated better by reactions.


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> Josh_B You can't just "agree" with my post without responding to it. Respond _and_ answer my questions, please.


Woah. somebody is being a little testy.


----------



## ★Arden

Wow.

Do you think this plan is going to fail? If it does and your plan can theoretically be implemented, are you actually serious about it? It's just so... extreme. :/


----------



## Josh_B

★Arden said:


> Wow.
> 
> Do you think this plan is going to fail? If it does and your plan can theoretically be implemented, are you actually serious about it? It's just so... extreme. :/



I kind of figured you'd have a problem with it. I can't tell you how I plan to evaluate it until after there are reactions. If I did, it would kind of defeat the purpose of evaluating reactions.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> Fine, my plan is to nix everyone that's on a failed mission. It reduces the number of players available for a mission, but it compartmentalizes the fails to assigned groups, which can be evaluated better by reactions.



Dumping you, me, Cafe, and Arden if this mission fails leaves only 6 to choose from. If the next mission fails with 4 new players, only 2 will be left. 

I'm not sure this is workable.


----------



## Moonglow

But isn't the results of the team voting fail or go on the mission posted for all to see?


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> But isn't the results of the team voting fail or go on the mission posted for all to see?



The pass/fail result is posted, but the individual votes aren't revealed.


----------



## Wake

Trying to find time.

Worked from 5am to 7pm today.

Just got hired full-time here: Lakeview NeuroRehabilitation Center Lakeview Specialty Hospital and Rehab 

Took 3 separate interviews over 16 months.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Trying to find time.
> 
> Worked from 5am to 7pm today.
> 
> Just got hired full-time here: Lakeview NeuroRehabilitation Center Lakeview Specialty Hospital and Rehab
> 
> Took 3 separate interviews over 16 months.



Congrats Wake.


----------



## ★Arden

Noting that Josh_B has twice avoided my question asking whether he thinks this mission is going to pass or fail, and that his self-inclusion among the "people to drop" doesn't exactly scream town either.

My early townread was probably much too soon.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Trying to find time.
> 
> Worked from 5am to 7pm today.
> 
> Just got hired full-time here: Lakeview NeuroRehabilitation Center Lakeview Specialty Hospital and Rehab
> 
> Took 3 separate interviews over 16 months.



Congratulations!


----------



## Josh_B

Well it's obvious that you guys don't understand my plan. but I would rather not give it away too soon. I promise I'll reveal it before the next team is chosen. 

And specially for Arden- I don't know whether the mission will pass or fail. What I do know, is that there seems to be a lot of back biting going on before this mission even starts.

I suck at finding previous posts on this site. But wasn't Cafe saying something to Avatar about posturing to FoS grandma if the first mission failed? Well here's the second mission and the posturing is even worse and more nonsensical.


----------



## Josh_B

Wake said:


> Trying to find time.
> 
> Worked from 5am to 7pm today.
> 
> Just got hired full-time here: Lakeview NeuroRehabilitation Center Lakeview Specialty Hospital and Rehab
> 
> Took 3 separate interviews over 16 months.



WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Search forums at the top, start typing in the member's name and it'll pop up, you can put in a date range to narrow it or leave it blank and the newest ones will pop up, then click USMB Mafia Zone under forums.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Has everyone gotten their votes in for the mission?


Not yet. Proodding tomorrow if not done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Who keeps delaying their vote all the time? Is it you again Wake


----------



## Shaitra

Congrats Wake on your new job!!


----------



## ScarletRage

*The mission is approved. Flavor coming tomorrow. It was not unanimous this time.

Wake has also requested replacement.*


----------



## Grandma

I was expecting the not unanimous.

Wake's replace out surprises me. I hope it's because of the job and not the game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> I was expecting the not unanimous.
> 
> Wake's replace out surprises me. I hope it's because of the job and not the game.


I would be that it is because of the fact he does not have the time and many of us have scum read him partly because of that.


----------



## FA_Q2

We are all suspecting it to not be unanimous considering that Cafe directly stated she was voting against it...


----------



## Avatar4321

still approved though. So lets see the results when the mission ops vote


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like we can get a lot more info. on this mission than the first one. Hopefully, Aye or math will replace in. I'll be waiting for the results.


----------



## Shaitra

Glad the mission was approved, even if it wasn't unanimous.  I think the mission success or failure will give us a lot more to work with.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Notes are at home. I believe Cafe and Avatar were the only disapprovals but I will verify with flavor later.

The nominees have 48 hours to send their votes in.*


----------



## Moonglow

First clues?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe already said who she suspected and why she said no. Grandma and Arden I think.

Avi-why did you say no and who do you suspect on that team?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 

See above post, thanks.


----------



## Avatar4321

because I don't trust josh and Arden at this point


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, that gives us more info. then we had before.

Avi and Cafe dissented for mission 2 which included: Grandma, Cafe, Josh, Arden.

Cafe, based on her scumreads-because Arden and Grandma were on the team.

Avi, based on the fact that he doesn't trust Josh or Arden.

Everyone else said yes either because A) They want more info.(this was my reason and I think a few others said so)

And or B) Scum knew there was scum on the mission and said yes-this will be determined by pass fail votes

Keep in mind even if the mission has any fails, scum still could of been on the first mission and passed it


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> because I don't trust josh and Arden at this point



More details please? like, you don't trust me arden together/ you don't know if you should trust arden or me more?


----------



## Grandma

Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.



Who do you think is doing this, if you believe it has occurred Grandma?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think is doing this, if you believe it has occurred Grandma?
Click to expand...


I don't know if it's occurred yet or not, but it will definitely happen if this mission fails.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think is doing this, if you believe it has occurred Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's occurred yet or not, but it will definitely happen if this mission fails.
Click to expand...



I believe it has already happened.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think is doing this, if you believe it has occurred Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's occurred yet or not, but it will definitely happen if this mission fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it has already happened.
Click to expand...

Care to expand on this?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, Scum will try to portray Town as Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think is doing this, if you believe it has occurred Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's occurred yet or not, but it will definitely happen if this mission fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it has already happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to expand on this?
Click to expand...


Sure.

Reading back I saw Shai suggest Arden for my mission- at this point Arden only had *one* post in the game IIRC ( saying she was drunk and town) and Shai has read her as town, not once but *twice *and suggested Arden for my mission twice as well.  This had me a little suspicious of Arden and Shai, however I took Shai's explanation into consideration that Arden seemed "laid back". Then Arden came in with her plan, one which I questioned how it would work to catch scum. Shai came in and said Arden was seemingly pushing an agenda and this was suspicious, however Shai still suggested Arden (with a scum read) for my mission even after the two of them fought about Arden's plan and Shai's statement of Arden pushing an agenda. Now, Shai just voted to approve Arden on Grandma's mission (after stating this was a new plan to get two new people (scum reads- me and Arden) on a mission and if it fails she won't pick me or Arden again. It just seems off. It also seems that she is clearing Grandma and Josh if there is failure- to implicate me and Arden. So was she painting Arden as scum to clear Grandma if the mission failed? Is she painting me as scum to clear grandma if her mission fails?

 Lastly, I recall last game where Shai gave a reads list which was so fake it was not funny and her stating I am hesitant or whatever word she used in posting this game,  just gave me scum feel, that and the above.

I have been wondering if I might be wrong about Arden, but there is that post where I said her posting is off and she says to me "of course, duh, I am town this time" _she was town the last time we played- _so that statement seemed very off and still sits wrong with me,  Her abandoning her plan does too, especially given the sign up thread where she states she knows this game and likes it.

So, I thought of scum bussing ( kinda in this set up) and their inferring scum is town while painting town as scum.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> It also seems that she is clearing Grandma and Josh if there is failure- to implicate me and Arden. So was she painting Arden as scum to clear Grandma if the mission failed? Is she painting me as scum to clear grandma if her mission fails?



I'm really wondering why you say I'm scum.


----------



## ★Arden

Why are we still on this mission?


----------



## ★Arden

I'm not sure if Cafe actually believes what she's saying about my posts, or she's scum tunneling to maintain an image of consistency. I mean I've explained my shift on my original plan pretty clearly, and multiple times already. And I'm not going to do it again for someone who apparently is determined not to read it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> I'm not sure if Cafe actually believes what she's saying about my posts, or she's scum tunneling to maintain an image of consistency. I mean I've explained my shift on my original plan pretty clearly, and multiple times already. And I'm not going to do it again for someone who apparently is determined not to read it.



Quite obviously you did not bother to read My post. It was not about your plan which you abandoned, but about Shai and you two arguing over it. I even went onto to say I was starting to doubt my scum read on you. However, I still found your reply to me when I said your posts were off and your explanation being "duh, I'm town this time that's why", confusing since you were town last time we played.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems that she is clearing Grandma and Josh if there is failure- to implicate me and Arden. So was she painting Arden as scum to clear Grandma if the mission failed? Is she painting me as scum to clear grandma if her mission fails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really wondering why you say I'm scum.
Click to expand...


It's several things Grandma. I have a strong feeling you or Shai are scum, if not both based on the votes to approve my mission selections. And given only two people, me being one disapproved your mission choices it tells me there must be scum on your mission choices as well. If it was all town scum would have tried their damnedest to stop it IMO. The only other thing I can think is if one or two of the upcoming leaders are scum and they will pick scum to get the missions failed. I know it sounds wifomy but given the votes something is up IMO.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm finding it hard to get reads on this game just because of the different type of game tbh.  Not approving the mission team because they think there is scum on the team feels townish.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems that she is clearing Grandma and Josh if there is failure- to implicate me and Arden. So was she painting Arden as scum to clear Grandma if the mission failed? Is she painting me as scum to clear grandma if her mission fails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really wondering why you say I'm scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's several things Grandma. I have a strong feeling you or Shai are scum, if not both based on the votes to approve my mission selections. And given only two people, me being one disapproved your mission choices it tells me there must be scum on your mission choices as well. *If it was all town scum would have tried their damnedest to stop it IMO. *The only other thing I can think is if one or two of the upcoming leaders are scum and they will pick scum to get the missions failed. I know it sounds wifomy but given the votes something is up IMO.
Click to expand...


Cafe, you have to remember the numbers here.  6 town, and 4 scum.  If it was an all town team and 4 people voted against it, don't you think it would make it pretty obvious who was town and who was scum?  I doubt they would give themselves away like that.  

The other thing is it will be difficult to pick an all town team based on sampling and statistics because we are picking without replacement.  If you want me to go all math geeky and explain further I can.  The reason I'm bringing this up is during these first few missions, we don't have enough information yet to be able to affect the numbers by ruling people out or in.  (scum or town)  What happens with this mission will help us analyze and increase our chances of picking an all town team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I honestly am waiting for the results of this mission to give some further analysis. I do think with 0 objections and scum not being able to coordinate that there was probably scum on the first mission. If this one passes, then Cafe and Grandma are cleared in my book-being on two passed missions. If it fails, I will look at the number of fails, do some ISOing and see who I think the scum is or are or whatever. I do think the lack of posting is a pro-scum environment and I intend to change that with some new reads and analysis after the mission results and hopefully we can narrow down at least one scum and keep them off the upcoming missions.


----------



## Avatar4321

★Arden said:


> Why are we still on this mission?


 
probably because all of you on the mission haven't passed or failed it


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we still on this mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because all of you on the mission haven't passed or failed it
Click to expand...


Yep, those of you on the mission need to send in your votes. That's pretty much what we are waiting for.


----------



## Josh_B

Holy crap! I just realized that there are 4 scum. This whole time I thought there were three. No wonder Arden's plan didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

so if we believe that, then you aren't scum because scum all know who each other are.

but if you are scum that is a lie. And you're just faking to throw us off


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> so if we believe that, then you aren't scum because scum all know who each other are.
> 
> but if you are scum that is a lie. And you're just faking to throw us off



^This is why Avatar is scum. Not only did he avoid my question, he then tried to turn the fact that I didn't read the OP well enough into me being scum. I can't go back and change it. I'm town for this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, You are both guilty of not reading the game. Avi never answered Josh's post 508 and Josh apparently didn't read the first post or forgot it. Now you are turning on each other for this a little bit. Until I get mission results, all I can do is make a note of this.


----------



## Avatar4321

Josh_B said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if we believe that, then you aren't scum because scum all know who each other are.
> 
> but if you are scum that is a lie. And you're just faking to throw us off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is why Avatar is scum. Not only did he avoid my question, he then tried to turn the fact that I didn't read the OP well enough into me being scum. I can't go back and change it. I'm town for this game.
Click to expand...

 
I'm scum because I'm suspicious of you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 

Why are you suspicious of Josh and Arden?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hey Avi

Are you scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Holy crap! I just realized that there are 4 scum. This whole time I thought there were three. No wonder Arden's plan didn't make sense to me.



How would Arden's plan change, 3 scum vs. 4? I read this post last night and thought it was off given your post just comes out of the blue. Her plan was for the leader to chose themselves then the next leader and the towniest. Why would there being 3 scum instead of four affect the outcome of her plan?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Pssst........................Cafe.

Did you pass the mission? Do you think it will pass?


----------



## CaféAuLait

My vote to pass was in within seconds of SR's post 502.  And I believe  I have already said there are scum on this mission as well as the first given no one dissented my suggestions for mission 1- something you seemed to agree with. As far as those who I believe are scum passing said mission? I don't know if I have made enough noise for them to pass this one or fail it TBH.

As I stated prior though I think it may fail given Shai has seemingly given a pass to both Josh and Grandma - by stating she will not vote to approve any mission forward I am on.  IOW setting up me and Arden as scum. Unless I missed it, Arden has only questioned my calling her scum and not Shai- something else I think strange. That is why I thought about possible scum bussing as much as possible in this set-up.


As an aside, I do think it of note, Shai speaks of scum not dissenting on mission people given the math, but believes town can- she as town can achieve what scum can't do with only 4. Thing is, it will only take one or two scum suggesting someone is scum to get others to agree to fail a mission with all town on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> My vote to pass was in within seconds of SR's post 502.  And I believe  I have already said there are scum on this mission as well as the first given no one dissented my suggestions for mission 1- something you seemed to agree with. As far as those who I believe are scum passing said mission? I don't know if I have made enough noise for them to pass this one or fail it TBH.
> 
> As I stated prior though I think it may fail given Shai has seemingly given a pass to both Josh and Grandma - by stating she will not vote to approve any mission forward I am on.  IOW setting up me and Arden as scum. Unless I missed it, Arden has only questioned my calling her scum and not Shai- something else I think strange. That is why I thought about possible scum bussing as much as possible in this set-up.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I do think it of note, Shai speaks of scum not dissenting on mission people given the math, but believes town can- she as town can achieve what scum can't do with only 4. Thing is, it will only take one or two scum suggesting someone is scum to get others to agree to fail a mission with all town on it.



Well, if this one passes, I will approve any mission you and Grandma are on from here on out for being on two passed missions. As far as scum trying to get a mission with all town on it, we have to look out for that behavior and see if the people doing it are on missions that have fail votes on them and see if we can match it up.

If all scum disapprove of a mission, they need a couple townies to do so also, so this is something to look out for. A large group of dissenters means it is an all town team OR that someone is strongly scumreading another and really doesn't want them on the mission.

Firs, I need to know the results of this mission and see the next team picked to analyze more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Holy typos, I hate that I can't edit. Meh-if you can't make sense of that, let me know. LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolf,

Josh's post above, Does it make sense to you ? Do you see how Arden's plan would change if there were 3 scum as opposed to 4? Do you think the post is out of place?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf,
> 
> Josh's post above, Does it make sense to you ? Do you see how Arden's plan would change if there were 3 scum as opposed to 4? Do you think the post is out of place?



I was scumreading Josh at first for buddying Wake and picking Moonglow and Wake right away but his last several posts seemed pretty townie to me. So he was back in the town pile. This last one is odd and I'd like him to answer as to how the number of scum make a difference to Arden's plan. I'm not sure of that myself really. I thought Avi's ignoring Josh's earlier post and my question and post to him about it, despite being here and responding to the thread to be off. He doesn't usually miss much.

Scum bussing? Confused town? Josh didn't pay attention at some points in the last game too. They both seem a little off. That's why I did the loaded question to Avi. He doesn't like to lie. Asking him if he's scum is something I did in game 5 in the QT. House said of course not right away. Avi danced around it.


----------



## ★Arden

Josh_B said:


> I can't go back and change it. I'm town for this game.



Lol.


----------



## ★Arden

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we still on this mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because all of you on the mission haven't passed or failed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, those of you on the mission need to send in your votes. That's pretty much what we are waiting for.
Click to expand...


"The town-loyal agents will always vote to succeed each mission." It's automatic, and right now it's pretty clear we're just waiting for scum to decide pass/fail. Pretty sure this mission isn't going through.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are probably right. They only have 48 hours but I can see scum delaying it as long as they can. So the fact that it's taking the full time, is something to consider.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B have you voted yet?




ScarletRage 

Have we found a replacement for Wake yet?


----------



## Shaitra

Josh_B said:


> Holy crap! I just realized that there are 4 scum. This whole time I thought there were three. No wonder Arden's plan didn't make sense to me.



This seems really off to me.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> My vote to pass was in within seconds of SR's post 502.  And I believe  I have already said there are scum on this mission as well as the first given no one dissented my suggestions for mission 1- something you seemed to agree with. As far as those who I believe are scum passing said mission? I don't know if I have made enough noise for them to pass this one or fail it TBH.
> 
> As I stated prior though I think it may fail given Shai has seemingly given a pass to both Josh and Grandma - by stating she will not vote to approve any mission forward I am on.  IOW setting up me and Arden as scum. Unless I missed it, Arden has only questioned my calling her scum and not Shai- something else I think strange. That is why I thought about possible scum bussing as much as possible in this set-up.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I do think it of note, Shai speaks of scum not dissenting on mission people given the math, but believes town can- she as town can achieve what scum can't do with only 4. Thing is, it will only take one or two scum suggesting someone is scum to get others to agree to fail a mission with all town on it.



Of course scum is going to try and convince town to disapprove of a mission to make sure scum is on it.  But when voting comes down to it, if 4 or more people don't approve of the people on a mission, you know you have scum in that bunch.  

And the math is about picking an all town team, not about disapproving a mission team.  Sampling without replacement, which is what we are doing when we choose a mission team, shows that on a mathematical basis (read random picking) picking an all town team is difficult.  But we aren't random picking.  We are using our discussion and reads on people to affect those odds.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote to pass was in within seconds of SR's post 502.  And I believe  I have already said there are scum on this mission as well as the first given no one dissented my suggestions for mission 1- something you seemed to agree with. As far as those who I believe are scum passing said mission? I don't know if I have made enough noise for them to pass this one or fail it TBH.
> 
> As I stated prior though I think it may fail given Shai has seemingly given a pass to both Josh and Grandma - by stating she will not vote to approve any mission forward I am on.  IOW setting up me and Arden as scum. Unless I missed it, Arden has only questioned my calling her scum and not Shai- something else I think strange. That is why I thought about possible scum bussing as much as possible in this set-up.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I do think it of note, Shai speaks of scum not dissenting on mission people given the math, but believes town can- she as town can achieve what scum can't do with only 4. Thing is, it will only take one or two scum suggesting someone is scum to get others to agree to fail a mission with all town on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course scum is going to try and convince town to disapprove of a mission to make sure scum is on it.  *But when voting comes down to it, if 4 or more people don't approve of the people on a mission, you know you have scum in that bunch.*
> 
> And the math is about picking an all town team, not about disapproving a mission team.  Sampling without replacement, which is what we are doing when we choose a mission team, shows that on a mathematical basis (read random picking) picking an all town team is difficult.  But we aren't random picking.  We are using our discussion and reads on people to affect those odds.
Click to expand...

Why?  That seems like an awfully scummy statement to me.  Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are getting at here.

If there is a clear scummy player being picked for the team I would expect to see at least 4 people voting to scrap it - why on earth would you vote for a team that you strongly thought had scum?


----------



## FA_Q2

★Arden said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we still on this mission?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because all of you on the mission haven't passed or failed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, those of you on the mission need to send in your votes. That's pretty much what we are waiting for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The town-loyal agents will always vote to succeed each mission." It's automatic, and right now it's pretty clear we're just waiting for scum to decide pass/fail. Pretty sure this mission isn't going through.
Click to expand...

No, its not.  SR already CLEARLY stated in post 263 that each town member had to send in their required pass vote so that it was not obvious if the whole team was town.  IOW, if SR came back with a mission success within an hour of the group accepting the mission it would indicate that they were all town as it is unlikely they had time to send in vote pms.  To counteract this, town must send in their votes. 

I would bet we are simply waiting for one of the members on the mission to get off their ducus and send the PM.  I would even bet it is you we are waiting on considering that you think it is automatic and all 4 of the mission players have posted after the mission was accepted.  So....

Josh_B
Grandma
CaféAuLait
★Arden

Who has not voted yet?

PS: why the hell do you have to have a star in your name, I don't even know if the mention worked for you or how to even get the star there beside copy/paste


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I'd like Josh_B to respond to the comments on what he said, I'd like Avi to answer my questions, I'd like SR to tell us the mission results.

Regarding a large number of people saying no to a mission, it could go either way. Scum can't do it my themselves. So I can see town also rejecting a mission if they think scum is on it. And I could see scum objecting if there's all town. The fact that not many objected to both missions could mean scum is on both, it could mean town decided to take a chance and get some info.

Shaitra it wasn't that long ago where you said this.



Shaitra said:


> Not approving the mission team because they think there is scum on the team feels townish.



Now you are saying this:



Shaitra said:


> Of course scum is going to try and convince town to disapprove of a mission to make sure scum is on it.  But when voting comes down to it, if 4 or more people don't approve of the people on a mission, you know you have scum in that bunch.



Can you please clarify your thoughts on this?


----------



## Moonglow

i would like to know the results of the last mission also...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, well, I'll give you guys until tomorrow but if Josh, Shaitra, Avi don't acknowledge or answer my questions, they go in my scum pile. Shaitra, you have more time because I only asked you this morning but I asked Josh and Avi yesterday and they've been online. There is zero reason to stop talking or to ignore people because SR is away. She's probably busy. This ignoring people and not talking is BS but a perfect environment for scum to thrive.


----------



## Avatar4321

I dislike repeating myself simply because you don't like or miss the answer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That answer is unacceptable to me Avi.


----------



## Josh_B

With 4 scum, it means that we have to send the same 6 people over and over or risk scum being on the mission. I have already confirmed "Pass". I'm wondering if Scarlet Rage is missing. She hasn't responded to my vote. 

With three scum, I thought Arden's push to go on multiple missions was kind of scummy because he was pushing himself onto the first mission. But there are only 6 town and 20 mission slots. 

With three scum, at least one scum would have to go on a mission twice to get the extra fail. But there only needs to be three mission fails and there are 4 scum. Even with the extra fail necessary on the fourth mission, that's still one fail per scum. In the table top game the two scum needed one more fail than they had players, however, this game is doubled, that would actually mean that 6 fails would be necessary for scum to win.  

I actually think this game is scum sided with four scum. Before I just generically thought there were 3 which is slightly more than there would be in a regular game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank You for your answer. I noticed in the video-2 scum, 3 town. So it makes sense here for their to be 4 scum, 6 town.

I am in a game with SR on MS and she hasn't posted there since Fri. so she's probably actually busy in RL.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> That answer is unacceptable to me Avi.


 
then get used to disappointment


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That answer is unacceptable to me Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then get used to disappointment
Click to expand...


Your attitude is exactly why I think you are scummy. So get used to that.


----------



## Avatar4321

and I don't plan on changing my attitude this game


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wonderful.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That was sarcasm.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> 4 scum, 6 town



.2 scum needed 3 fails in the video. 4 scum here need only 3 fails.


----------



## Wolfsister77

True but on the 4th mission there has to be two fail votes so that will be more difficult for scum to pull off because by then, we should have a handle on who at least a couple of them are. I'm hoping we get one more passed mission between 2 and 3 so we can pass that one and win. If not, mission 5 is probably going to be critical.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I'd like Josh_B to respond to the comments on what he said, I'd like Avi to answer my questions, I'd like SR to tell us the mission results.
> 
> Regarding a large number of people saying no to a mission, it could go either way. Scum can't do it my themselves. So I can see town also rejecting a mission if they think scum is on it. And I could see scum objecting if there's all town. The fact that not many objected to both missions could mean scum is on both, it could mean town decided to take a chance and get some info.
> 
> Shaitra it wasn't that long ago where you said this.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not approving the mission team because they think there is scum on the team feels townish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are saying this:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course scum is going to try and convince town to disapprove of a mission to make sure scum is on it.  But when voting comes down to it, if 4 or more people don't approve of the people on a mission, you know you have scum in that bunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you please clarify your thoughts on this?
Click to expand...


You have to look at the quotes in context to what is going on.  In the first one I was looking at Cafe's vote to reject the mission group.  Since she feels there is scum on the team it is townish to vote the mission group down.  Does that mean she's town?  I still don't know about that one.

In the second quote I'm responding to Cafe's comment.  She either doesn't understand what I am saying or she is deliberately trying to misconstrue what I'm saying.  As I explained in the rest of the quote that you didn't quote, the math part is about picking an all town team.  Mathematically it will be very difficult to do by just picking randomly.  There are 4 scum in the game.  If 4 *or more* people vote against a group, there has to be scum in that group of people voting against the team.  I am making an assumption that the leader is trying to pick an all town team, not an all scum team.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, well, I'll give you guys until tomorrow but if Josh, Shaitra, Avi don't acknowledge or answer my questions, they go in my scum pile. Shaitra, you have more time because I only asked you this morning but I asked Josh and Avi yesterday and they've been online. There is zero reason to stop talking or to ignore people because SR is away. She's probably busy. This ignoring people and not talking is BS but a perfect environment for scum to thrive.



I've been busy at work and most likely will be posting mostly from home for the next few weeks.  I wasn't ignoring anyone (and I do realize you weren't including me in that but I did want to let you know.)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, It is very, very likely that there are scum in a group if more than 4 vote down a mission but it could also be possible town feels strongly there is scum in the group. However, I would think if that was the case, the mission leader would just choose someone else so there mission is approved. And no problem about being busy Shaitra. I just want to have some sort of discussion going, even if it is minor just so people don't become too apathetic which is exactly what scum would want. It would be easier for them to get their way with voting and so forth, if there is too much town apathy.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, It is very, very likely that there are scum in a group if more than 4 vote down a mission but it could also be possible town feels strongly there is scum in the group. However, I would think if that was the case, the mission leader would just choose someone else so there mission is approved. And no problem about being busy Shaitra. I just want to have some sort of discussion going, even if it is minor just so people don't become too apathetic which is exactly what scum would want. It would be easier for them to get their way with voting and so forth, if there is too much town apathy.


Unless it is the leader that is scum and town knows it. 

In that case, the picks are irrelevant other than using that to guess the alignment of those picks (though they are likely town unless it is mission 4).  

Shiatras 'logic' is not very logical to me at all.  I don't find that to be the case very often with shiatra.  That and Cafe's earlier arguments have me really guessing at who I had pegged as townees and scum. 

We really need to see the flip though so that all this over analyzation can stop and we can start dealing with at least some hard data.  That is going to make a big difference.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At this point, I agree. We've probably talked as much as we can until we get the results. I hope SR is o.k. I have not heard anything from her since Fri.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She's fine. Was posting at MS this morning. I'm going to be extremely busy today at work so don't expect much from me here until this evening.


----------



## ScarletRage

The group gathered for some contentious discussion. During this discussion the training facility called Wake back. Apparently he needed 5 vaccines. The academy should send his replacement any day.

Cafe and Avatar did not want this team to go to the Chamber of Commerce. They lost.

That was unfortunate for the town.

One of the scums, mid mission, sent a message to have the meeting relocated due to emergency repairs. When the group arrived, there was no Chamber to persuade.

*Mission 2 rejected by Cafe and Avatar. Mission two fails by a vote of 3 to 1.*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Mission 3:  The Media Conglomerate*

The mafia has a tight stranglehold on the press to prevent an uprising. Your goal is to get the mobster running the company fired. He terminates employees who complain...literally.

You have decided to make him go insane.

*Avatar has 72 hours to pick 4 players.

The score is tied 1 to 1.*


----------



## Avatar4321

three to one??? So three scum were on that team????


----------



## Avatar4321

wait was it three to one as it three pass one fail or three to one as in three failed one passed?

the use of scums (plural) made me think there were multiple scum on the team. But maybe I'm just misreading


----------



## ScarletRage

T


Avatar4321 said:


> wait was it three to one as it three pass one fail or three to one as in three failed one passed?
> 
> the use of scums (plural) made me think there were multiple scum on the team. But maybe I'm just misreading



*Three success and one fail. Town number will always be first.*


----------



## ScarletRage

One of the


Avatar4321 said:


> wait was it three to one as it three pass one fail or three to one as in three failed one passed?
> 
> the use of scums (plural) made me think there were multiple scum on the team. But maybe I'm just misreading



That is meant as a player on the team is scum. One of the scums refers to the group as a whole.


----------



## Avatar4321

darn. I was hoping we had them


----------



## ★Arden

:/


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK so we know there's one scum among the players of Grandma, Cafe, Josh, and Arden.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'll be replacing in for Wake.

I won't be able to read up on this one until tonight after work, though. Once I read up, I'll post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome Aye.


----------



## Josh_B

That's 6 passes out of 7 from 5 players. This actually clears shaitra right?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> That's 6 passes out of 7 from 5 players. This actually clears shaitra right?



Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Hey Miss Aye, welcome to the Wyfomiest game ever. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.

Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.




I didn't  "know" there were scum on it but I suspected as much. I believe due to Shai's posts, it is Josh, and visa versa, Josh implicates Shai as scum by clearing her and all of a sudden declaring her plan suddenly makes sense because of 3 scum v 4. And possibly Grandma  as well.

I took this stance since the first mission people I choose was 100 percent passed. So those that read as scum were either Grandma or Shai, possibly both. Grandma not picking Shai for this mission and Shai  implicating me as scum ( I even questioned Grandma over this) told me I was being set up by scum to take the fall when the mission failed. That's the way I see it.

So scum:

Grandma
Josh
Shai
and
??


----------



## Moonglow

I agree with the sudden change evoking suspicion...It makes it a little harder with Wake leaving.

Grandma
Avatar4321
Arden
Wake
FA_Q2
Josh_B
Shai
I'd say Wake with the prognostication of a 7 sided dice...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> I agree with the sudden change evoking suspicion...It makes it a little harder with Wake leaving.
> 
> Grandma
> Avatar4321
> Arden
> Wake
> FA_Q2
> Josh_B
> Shai
> I'd say Wake with the prognostication of a 7 sided dice...




Those are your scum reads Moonglow in order of scumminess?


----------



## Moonglow

Not really, I was just using it to try and guess which one might be out of Wolf's list...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

From what I've read, we know there is one scum from the last mission. (Grandma, Arden, Josh, or Cafe)

If Avi were to select one or two of those people for his mission, and there's a vote to not pass it, we could assume it'd be one of those from the previous mission. On the other hand, if he does select one or two, one just happening to be scum, and out of the others he picks, if one or more happens to be scum, it won't be so easy to figure out who chose to fail it. 

I'm hoping this makes some sense, because it does in my mind at the moment. LOL


----------



## Moonglow

Yes it does, could rotate one out since only 4 are needed...


----------



## Avatar4321

Josh_B said:


> That's 6 passes out of 7 from 5 players. This actually clears shaitra right?


 
how do you figure?

I figure it implicates you or Arden


----------



## Avatar4321

dIm going of course.

I was thinking FA, wolf and cafe but im not 100% I am not sure who the scum are but the josh shaitra connection seems likely. The question is who else is the scum?


----------



## Grandma

So, my mission failed. That is a thing that sucks. I'm sorry, fellow Townies, I thought I had a good team picked out. 



CaféAuLait said:


> So scum:
> 
> Grandma
> Josh
> Shai
> and
> ??



Dude, I'm telling you, I'm Town. 

In fact, I'm starting to wonder about you, Cafe. Your usual brand of WIFOM is off. You usually aren't so confident with your reads so early on in a game.

I'm not declaring that you're Scum, just saying that I need more evidence that you're Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> So, my mission failed. That is a thing that sucks. I'm sorry, fellow Townies, I thought I had a good team picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> So scum:
> 
> Grandma
> Josh
> Shai
> and
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm telling you, I'm Town.
> 
> In fact, I'm starting to wonder about you, Cafe. Your usual brand of WIFOM is off. You usually aren't so confident with your reads so early on in a game.
> 
> I'm not declaring that you're Scum, just saying that I need more evidence that you're Town.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you have said that before Grandma. So you say my reads are off. Lets take you out of the picture- for now.

How about my reads on Shai and Josh, you think those are off too? Or do you think its Arden who failed the mission out of you, me, Arden and Josh?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> How about my reads on Shai and Josh, you think those are off too? Or do you think its Arden who failed the mission out of you, me, Arden and Josh?



I just got online a half hour ago and am reading through 3 games, et cetera, so it'll be a couple hours before I can decently analyze this failed mission.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> dIm going of course.
> 
> I was thinking FA, wolf and cafe but im not 100% I am not sure who the scum are but the josh shaitra connection seems likely. The question is who else is the scum?



Let me ISO FA quick and get back to you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about my reads on Shai and Josh, you think those are off too? Or do you think its Arden who failed the mission out of you, me, Arden and Josh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got online a half hour ago and am reading through 3 games, et cetera, so it'll be a couple hours before I can decently analyze this failed mission.
Click to expand...


Hummmm

So, you jump into say my reads are off, but have no clue as to who failed this mission? We have been playing this for days and days now, I would think you would have more reads than this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Add Grandma to my ISO list then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't  "know" there were scum on it but I suspected as much. I believe due to Shai's posts, it is Josh, and visa versa, Josh implicates Shai as scum by clearing her and all of a sudden declaring her plan suddenly makes sense because of 3 scum v 4. And possibly Grandma  as well.
> 
> I took this stance since the first mission people I choose was 100 percent passed. So those that read as scum were either Grandma or Shai, possibly both. Grandma not picking Shai for this mission and Shai  implicating me as scum ( I even questioned Grandma over this) told me I was being set up by scum to take the fall when the mission failed. That's the way I see it.
> 
> So scum:
> 
> Grandma
> Josh
> Shai
> and
> ??
Click to expand...


I actually think this reads list is pretty good and that Cafe is likely town. I am super tired so I'll have to pull up quotes and explain tomorrow. 

Cafe is trying hard to figure this thing out, she's game solving, scum hunting, the works. She was on the passed first mission. She voted against the second which had scum on it.  I really think she should go on the remainder of the missions.

Grandma has been making a lot of excuses for not posting and not contributing much. 

FA's ISO does not look scummy. I don't object to him being on missions.

Josh has said some questionable things. 

Moonglow and Aye are null. 

Avi, I thought might be scum but some things he does look town so idk, I'd be willing to give him a chance on the next mission.

Shaitra and Arden-Probably one scum there but not two.

So I approve of your team Avi if that's who you are chosing to go.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. *And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a contradictory statement. If she's town, she might SUSPECT Scum, but she wouldn't KNOW unless she's Town.
> 
> I think you slipped there, Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think this reads list is pretty good and that Cafe is likely town. I am super tired so I'll have to pull up quotes and explain tomorrow.
> 
> Cafe is trying hard to figure this thing out, she's game solving, scum hunting, the works. She was on the passed first mission. She voted against the second which had scum on it.  I really think she should go on the remainder of the missions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen cheerleading at this level since my high school senior year homecoming game. Too suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma has been making a lot of excuses for not posting and not contributing much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't. And nobody's contributed anything solid until you posted this crap.
> 
> By the way, didn't you say you were going to analyze the mission? I think you said you would. You haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA's ISO does not look scummy. I don't object to him being on missions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not look scummy, or it does not look scummy to you? Context means a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh has said some questionable things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow and Aye are null.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, I thought might be scum but some things he does look town so idk, I'd be willing to give him a chance on the next mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Josh is scum, but Avi's a safe bet. Because why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra and Arden-Probably one scum there but not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I approve of your team Avi if that's who you are chosing to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't approve of any team with Avi and/or Wolf and/or Cafe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

reposted to make it easier to read:



> Wolfsister77 said:
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. *And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's a contradictory statement. If she's town, she might SUSPECT Scum, but she wouldn't KNOW unless she's Town.
> 
> I think you slipped there, Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think this reads list is pretty good and that Cafe is likely town. I am super tired so I'll have to pull up quotes and explain tomorrow.
> 
> Cafe is trying hard to figure this thing out, she's game solving, scum hunting, the works. She was on the passed first mission. She voted against the second which had scum on it. I really think she should go on the remainder of the missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen cheerleading at this level since my high school senior year homecoming game. Too suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma has been making a lot of excuses for not posting and not contributing much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't. And nobody's contributed anything solid until you posted this crap.
> 
> By the way, didn't you say you were going to analyze the mission? I think you said you would. You haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA's ISO does not look scummy. I don't object to him being on missions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not look scummy, or it does not look scummy to you? Context means a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh has said some questionable things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So has everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow and Aye are null.
> Avi, I thought might be scum but some things he does look town so idk, I'd be willing to give him a chance on the next mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Josh is scum, but Avi's a safe bet. Because why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra and Arden-Probably one scum there but not two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I approve of your team Avi if that's who you are chosing to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't approve of any team with Avi and/or Wolf and/or Cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma

Goddammit!

I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here. 

Read the post. ^ ^ ^ 

Wolf, Cafe, and Avi are Scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here.
> 
> Read the post. ^ ^ ^
> 
> Wolf, Cafe, and Avi are Scum.



No, I'm not.

OMGUS, much?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here.
> 
> <snipped>
> .



I agree with this part of your post though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Goddammit!
> 
> I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here.
> 
> Read the post. ^ ^ ^
> 
> Wolf, Cafe, and Avi are Scum.




I do find it of note, Josh and Shai don't even make your list with his strange posts of how Arden's plan would magically change if there were 4 scum vs. 3, and then Josh's sudden declaration the last mission which Shai was not even on -somehow clears Shai of being scum?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit!
> 
> I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here.
> 
> Read the post. ^ ^ ^
> 
> Wolf, Cafe, and Avi are Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> OMGUS, much?
Click to expand...


I very rarely OMGUS. I've been watching you all along.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I do find it of note, Josh and Shai don't even make your list with his strange posts of how Arden's plan would magically change if there were 4 scum vs. 3, and then Josh's sudden declaration the last mission which Shai was not even on -somehow clears Shai of being scum?



I don't know what to think of Shaitra.

I think Josh is Town. BadWithMath Town, but still Town.

Not sure about Arden, but she leans Town. For now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit!
> 
> I fucking HATE the stupid quote feature here.
> 
> Read the post. ^ ^ ^
> 
> Wolf, Cafe, and Avi are Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> OMGUS, much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I very rarely OMGUS. I've been watching you all along.
Click to expand...


Well you just did and you are wrong about me. Start hunting elsewhere. I might agree Wolf is scum, in fact I've said it before. I have no read on Avatar, the only thing which stands out about avatar in this entire game to me was Arden skipping him for her plan. Why do you read Avatar as scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it of note, Josh and Shai don't even make your list with his strange posts of how Arden's plan would magically change if there were 4 scum vs. 3, and then Josh's sudden declaration the last mission which Shai was not even on -somehow clears Shai of being scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think of Shaitra.
> 
> I think Josh is Town. BadWithMath Town, but still Town.
> 
> Not sure about Arden, but she leans Town. For now.
Click to expand...


Okay, take away his math skills or lack thereof. How would the last mission clear Shai as he semi-exclaimed?


----------



## Grandma

He posts a bunch, yet doesn't seem connected to the game, sort of robotic you might say. 

Acually I saw something that has Shai leaning Scum now. Leaning hard.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> He posts a bunch, yet doesn't seem connected to the game, sort of robotic you might say.
> 
> Acually I saw something that has Shai leaning Scum now. Leaning hard.



The reason I am reading you as scum if because I am 99.999% sure scum was on my mission. So it has to be you or Shai. Shai started to read me as scum and cleared you and Josh when she did, ( while scum reading me and Arden)  and in fact, she also declared *she would not vote for any mission I was on. Then you come up with your team which included Josh- and* she voted to approves your mission I was on- saying it was now "her plan" to approve suspected scum for missions,- remember she has cleared Josh and you. She painted me as scum and put pretty little lights around Josh and you while discrediting me and Arden. Then Josh decided Shai is not scum after the failed mission today- when she was not on it- and all the while I was yelling there were scum on your team and I disapproved those your wanted to send. None of it makes any sense to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> He posts a bunch, yet doesn't seem connected to the game, sort of robotic you might say.
> 
> Acually I saw something that has Shai leaning Scum now. Leaning hard.



Oh, and I noted the 'robotic' type posting you mention the last game we played in as well and somewhat this one. Almost as if he has to throw up a post and quite does not know what to say or feels the need to say something so as not to be scum read or the need to contribute. This time though I got scum reads from him because Shai decided he was good to go for your mission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And my last thought is she may have pointed to you as "clear" while kinda bussing Arden by calling her scum, but approving her for the mission, something I have mentioned prior.


----------



## Grandma

Scum have to add Townies into their group of Town reads. 

Okay then, so we're agreed on Wolf, Avi, and now Shaitra? Who's the 4th? Aye/Wake? Josh? Arden? Moon? FA? You? Me?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Scum have to add Townies into their group of Town reads.
> 
> Okay then, so we're agreed on Wolf, Avi, and now Shaitra? Who's the 4th? Aye/Wake? Josh? Arden? Moon? FA? You? Me?



No, I said I have no real read on Avatar. I asked you why you just read him as scum.


----------



## Grandma

Oh. 

Well he's high on my list.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well he's high on my list.



Why? I believe I have clearly spelled out a few of my reads above, why Avatar?


----------



## CaféAuLait

I forgot to ask, your post 607, what is it you saw which makes you lean hard Shai is scum in her post?


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far: 

We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
Josh_B
Grandma
CaféAuLait
★Arden

There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group: 
CaféAuLait
Grandma 
Shaitra  

Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.  

How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\

I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.  

Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.

Possible scum - 
1. Grandma 
2. Shaitra 
3. Josh_B
4. Wolfster/Aye 

I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I agree with not sending me in. I haven't heard back from SR yet, after I said I'd sub in. I don't know what my role is.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Aye officially replaces Wake. He has his alignment.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So you guys don't want Avi on the next team? He's the mission leader. You better hurry up and give us some alternatives since between the group of you, you are scumreading so many people and we only have so many players here. It really sucks I've been active and trying to figure the game out, where some have barely said shit, and every time I give a reads lists 2 or 3 people accuse me of being scum. I seriously think there is scum motivation behind it because they know I am town. Here's the quote Grandma posted from me. 



Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.



Let's see, I posted it after the mission failed so everyone knew there was scum on the mission. So where is the slip again? I can see it, if I said that before the mission failed but I didn't. 

Anyway, go ahead and keep me off the missions and put scum in there instead and lose.

I'm going back to my other game. I'll come back and see who you guys pick and vote and that's it. I am not going to be giving any more input because every time I do, people want to accuse me. That blows.


----------



## ★Arden

I'm probably going to reject this mission no matter what. With how many scum there are in this game, I'm fairly sure I'm right about my read there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.



Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
Click to expand...


I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.

Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.


----------



## Moonglow

Has Avi submitted his list yet? And if there is a new leader and first time on a team will unused players be used Avi?


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 6 passes out of 7 from 5 players. This actually clears shaitra right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't clear me any more than it clears anyone from the first mission.  We all need to remember that scum can vote either way on a mission's success.

Cafe, please point out where I gave a pass to Grandma and Josh.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, It is very, very likely that there are scum in a group if more than 4 vote down a mission but it could also be possible town feels strongly there is scum in the group. However, I would think if that was the case, the mission leader would just choose someone else so there mission is approved. And no problem about being busy Shaitra. I just want to have some sort of discussion going, even if it is minor just so people don't become too apathetic which is exactly what scum would want. It would be easier for them to get their way with voting and so forth, if there is too much town apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it is the leader that is scum and town knows it.
> 
> In that case, the picks are irrelevant other than using that to guess the alignment of those picks (though they are likely town unless it is mission 4).
> 
> Shiatras 'logic' is not very logical to me at all.  I don't find that to be the case very often with shiatra.  That and Cafe's earlier arguments have me really guessing at who I had pegged as townees and scum.
> 
> We really need to see the flip though so that all this over analyzation can stop and we can start dealing with at least some hard data.  That is going to make a big difference.
Click to expand...


You quote Wolfsister and then talk about my logic.  What specifically do you take issues with?


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.



I disagree.  What better way to clear yourself than by voting against the mission you are on if you are scum?


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> He posts a bunch, yet doesn't seem connected to the game, sort of robotic you might say.
> 
> Acually I saw something that has Shai leaning Scum now. Leaning hard.



Could you post what that is please?


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> He posts a bunch, yet doesn't seem connected to the game, sort of robotic you might say.
> 
> Acually I saw something that has Shai leaning Scum now. Leaning hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I am reading you as scum if because I am 99.999% sure scum was on my mission. So it has to be you or Shai. *Shai started to read me as scum and cleared you and Josh when she did, ( while scum reading me and Arden)  *and in fact, she also declared *she would not vote for any mission I was on. Then you come up with your team which included Josh- and* she voted to approves your mission I was on- saying it was now "her plan" to approve suspected scum for missions,- remember she has cleared Josh and you. She painted me as scum and put pretty little lights around Josh and you while discrediting me and Arden. Then Josh decided Shai is not scum after the failed mission today- when she was not on it- and all the while I was yelling there were scum on your team and I disapproved those your wanted to send. None of it
Click to expand...




FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far:
> 
> We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
> Josh_B
> Grandma
> CaféAuLait
> ★Arden
> 
> There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra
> 
> Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.
> 
> How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\
> 
> I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.
> 
> Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.


Why is Arden a town read?  She has posted almost nothing of content.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  What better way to clear yourself than by voting against the mission you are on if you are scum?
Click to expand...


You mean, if you are on a mission and you vote against it, that's a good scum move if you are scum? Or you mean Cafe voting against a mission that ends up failing looks good if she is scum because she knows it will fail?


----------



## Avatar4321

this is a difficult mission to plan.

I'm inclined to believer there is only one scum on mission two. Otherwise I think they would have voted 2 for failure. They had no way to coordinate. The odds are better that way.

and since the first mission passed, I'm inclined to think grandma and cafe are not the scum.

I know I'm town. There is no way I'm not sending me on the mission. I am highly suspicious of shaitra and josh st the moment so I'm not sending them.

I'm flexible with team make up right now. ScarletRage how long do I have to make a decision?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You have 72 hours from yesterday morning when SR said you have 72 hours.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. She was on the first mission that passed. And she voted against the second one where there was scum on the mission. Of course, she wouldn't know about the scum on the mission if she is town, but if she's scum, she would not vote against it most likely.
> 
> Avi-please tell us who you are considering because we need time to discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  What better way to clear yourself than by voting against the mission you are on if you are scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, if you are on a mission and you vote against it, that's a good scum move if you are scum? Or you mean Cafe voting against a mission that ends up failing looks good if she is scum because she knows it will fail?
Click to expand...


Yes to the second one.  If Cafe is scum, and then votes against the mission personnel because she thinks there is scum on the team, she looks good when the mission fails because she has the choice to vote against it as scum.  She then can say I told you there was scum on the mission, but it wasn't me.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> this is a difficult mission to plan.
> 
> I'm inclined to believer there is only one scum on mission two. Otherwise I think they would have voted 2 for failure. They had no way to coordinate. The odds are better that way.
> 
> and since the first mission passed, I'm inclined to think grandma and cafe are not the scum.
> 
> I know I'm town. There is no way I'm not sending me on the mission. I am highly suspicious of shaitra and josh st the moment so I'm not sending them.
> 
> I'm flexible with team make up right now. ScarletRage how long do I have to make a decision?



You are willing to clear grandma and cafe based on the first mission?  Why not me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far:
> 
> We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
> Josh_B
> Grandma
> CaféAuLait
> ★Arden
> 
> There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra
> 
> Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.
> 
> How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\
> 
> I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.
> 
> Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.



So let me get this straight. You are scumreading me, Aye, Grandma, Shaitra, and Josh.

You are only townreading 3 people. Arden, Avatar, Cafe.

And Moonglow is a wildcard. 

So your suggestion for the next mission is Avi, yourself, Arden, and Cafe.

Am I right here?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I forgot to ask, your post 607, what is it you saw which makes you lean hard Shai is scum in her post?



From her post #58:
Avi's got an interesting idea about nominating the leaders for the remaining mission. That should help us get a handle on who is town by how the missions turn out.

That's a damn risky idea.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay, take away his math skills or lack thereof. How would the last mission clear Shai as he semi-exclaimed?



Good point. It wouldn't.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far:
> 
> We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
> Josh_B
> Grandma
> CaféAuLait
> ★Arden
> 
> There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra
> 
> Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.
> 
> How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\
> 
> I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.
> 
> Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.



Lots of fail in that post.

_"There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
CaféAuLait
Grandma
Shaitra _

Suspicion based on what? Paranoia isn't good enough. Yeah, I'm paranoid too, but we really need evidence.

_"having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured."_

Not with 2 more Scum in the pool. 

_"How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\_"

Too much WIFOM. Too little looking at all the probabilities.

_
"Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.

Possible scum -
1. Grandma
2. Shaitra
3. Josh_B
4. Wolfster/Aye

I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow."_

Could you elaborate on those reads?


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far:
> 
> We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
> Josh_B
> Grandma
> CaféAuLait
> ★Arden
> 
> There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra
> 
> Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.
> 
> How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\
> 
> I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.
> 
> Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You are scumreading me, Aye, Grandma, Shaitra, and Josh.
> 
> You are only townreading 3 people. Arden, Avatar, Cafe.
> 
> And Moonglow is a wildcard.
> 
> So your suggestion for the next mission is Avi, yourself, Arden, and Cafe.
> 
> Am I right here?
Click to expand...

I've always have been the joker...


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is looking like scum to me.  I read town for Cafe as her reasoning here is pretty sound.  I had misgivings earlier but she has been posting a lot of logic and that is what we need.  What we have so far:
> 
> We KNOW there is at least one scum in this group:
> Josh_B
> Grandma
> CaféAuLait
> ★Arden
> 
> There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra
> 
> Not to sure about the shai/josh dynamic.  I don't think either of them should be included on a team atm.  If both grandma AND Shaitra are scum then the mission results make a lot more sense though - having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured.  Therefore, they both may have passed the mission.
> 
> How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\
> 
> I don't agree with wolf as a selection for the next team - I am not getting a town vibe at all from wolf this game.
> 
> Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fail in that post.
> 
> _"There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra _
> 
> Suspicion based on what? Paranoia isn't good enough. Yeah, I'm paranoid too, but we really need evidence.
> 
> _"having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured."_
> 
> Not with 2 more Scum in the pool.
> 
> _"How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\_"
> 
> Too much WIFOM. Too little looking at all the probabilities.
> 
> _
> "Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow."_
> 
> Could you elaborate on those reads?
Click to expand...

I can guarantee I is no scum...


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> ...I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.



^ ^ ^ This - is why I suspect you, Wolf. I've been in the game as much as anyone, more so than some. 
If it helps, my MS game is in a 72-hour night phase right now, so I have a few spare minutes.
Way back in whatever game it was I said that real life was all about the neighborhood soap opera. 5 nights per week I have uninterrupted computer time between 2am and 5am eastern. I'm not exactly functioning at my peak right then. The rest of my day is hopelessly intermittent. And the entire weekend.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.



Fine. It'll give me more internet time elsewhere if I'm not on a mission.

Oh, Wolf, did you not notice Aye's post was standard info that we knew already?

She fluffposts as scum. Just a little fyi.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> I'm probably going to reject this mission no matter what. With how many scum there are in this game, I'm fairly sure I'm right about my read there.




Who is it you are reading as scum? I don't see a whole lot of reads from anyone. Just silence until its time to vote on who to send on a mission...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, your post 607, what is it you saw which makes you lean hard Shai is scum in her post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From her post #58:
> Avi's got an interesting idea about nominating the leaders for the remaining mission. That should help us get a handle on who is town by how the missions turn out.
> 
> That's a damn risky idea.
Click to expand...



Honestly Grandma, I think you just pulled that out of thin air since you changed you read on her so quickly from town to scum.

We started on that plan. Avatar suggested it and well as Arden. Pick the next leader for your mission. In fact I questioned Arden over her insistence we use it and you had nothing to say back then to Avatar and or Arden. So it seems to me this is a bunk reason to move Shai from town to scum, seems appeasy to me or fake. I still believe Shai to be scum for different reasons which I have already laid out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
Click to expand...


I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^ This - is why I suspect you, Wolf. I've been in the game as much as anyone, more so than some.
> If it helps, my MS game is in a 72-hour night phase right now, so I have a few spare minutes.
> Way back in whatever game it was I said that real life was all about the neighborhood soap opera. 5 nights per week I have uninterrupted computer time between 2am and 5am eastern. I'm not exactly functioning at my peak right then. The rest of my day is hopelessly intermittent. And the entire weekend.
Click to expand...


I don't hold RL against anyone. RL is more important than any game so that is fine.

The reason I said that is because there are several times in the game you have come in and said you have nothing to add, too much WIFOM, no reads etc. Then suddenly you come in here and start pulling out scumreads for reasons that don't make a lot of sense. For example, you pulled a quote of mine and called it a slip when clearly it wasn't, don't give me chance to defend myself, and then try to get Cafe to add me to some list of scum like you two are a team even though you are scumreading each other.

It doesn't make a lot of sense to me Grandma and raises red flags.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.
Click to expand...


I don't mind if you doubt me. That's fine. My meta has changed all over. Due to RL, I just can't be rah rah town right now. It totally sucks because it gets me scumread but there's little I can do about it.

The thing that gets my hackles up is when people come along and scumread me for reasons that are bogus or out of the blue that make me go WTF is that all about?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. It'll give me more internet time elsewhere if I'm not on a mission.
> 
> Oh, Wolf, did you not notice Aye's post was standard info that we knew already?
> 
> She fluffposts as scum. Just a little fyi.
Click to expand...


Why are you trying to change the subject to me? 

What post of mine are you saying is standard info? Nice try attempting to get someone to think I'm scum based on what you perceive, but what else is town supposed to expect from scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, you can put whoever you want in.

My suggestion earlier today was to put in one from the last mission that is suspected scum and fill the other slots with those believed to be town. If the mission has one vote to not approve it, chances are it's the suspected scum. We'll know not to add that person on the next one.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh, Wolf, did you not notice Aye's post was standard info that we knew already?
> 
> She fluffposts as scum. Just a little fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to change the subject to me?
> 
> What post of mine are you saying is standard info? Nice try attempting to get someone to think I'm scum based on what you perceive, but what else is town supposed to expect from scum?
Click to expand...


This one:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh, Wolf, did you not notice Aye's post was standard info that we knew already?
> 
> She fluffposts as scum. Just a little fyi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to change the subject to me?
> 
> What post of mine are you saying is standard info? Nice try attempting to get someone to think I'm scum based on what you perceive, but what else is town supposed to expect from scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Seems to be a clean aver to being scum..oh my!


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you doubt me. That's fine. My meta has changed all over. Due to RL, I just can't be rah rah town right now. It totally sucks because it gets me scumread but there's little I can do about it.
> 
> The thing that gets my hackles up is when people come along and scumread me for reasons that are bogus or out of the blue that make me go WTF is that all about?
Click to expand...

You can't be Townie in every game.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Why am I in the group of scum again? Grandma sure was quick to put me in there after I accused her. In fact, she hardly does anything all game, then suddenly wants to put me in the scum camp without even giving me a chance to defend myself from what she is accusing me of. It's pretty ridiculous. I re-read that quote several times and there was no slip. I also find it interesting on how she suddenly has the time and energy to play when she's being accused by multiple people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you doubt me. That's fine. My meta has changed all over. Due to RL, I just can't be rah rah town right now. It totally sucks because it gets me scumread but there's little I can do about it.
> 
> The thing that gets my hackles up is when people come along and scumread me for reasons that are bogus or out of the blue that make me go WTF is that all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be Townie in every game.....
Click to expand...


Either can you. I was scum in game 3, you were scum in game 1. We are pretty equal there. I wasn't even in game 1 or game 4.

If we include offsite, I've played in two that are completed-town in one, scum in the other.

Every person has the same chance to draw scum or town every time.

Cafe has never drawn scum yet and she's been in every game except 1 and had to replace out of 2.  I'm not really suspecting her too much right now despite that.

I don't consider that a good argument.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you doubt me. That's fine. My meta has changed all over. Due to RL, I just can't be rah rah town right now. It totally sucks because it gets me scumread but there's little I can do about it.
> 
> The thing that gets my hackles up is when people come along and scumread me for reasons that are bogus or out of the blue that make me go WTF is that all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be Townie in every game.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either can you. I was scum in game 3, you were scum in game 1. We are pretty equal there. I wasn't even in game 1 or game 4.
> 
> If we include offsite, I've played in two that are completed-town in one, scum in the other.
> 
> Every person has the same chance to draw scum or town every time.
> 
> Cafe has never drawn scum yet and she's been in every game except 1 and had to replace out of 2.  I'm not really suspecting her too much right now despite that.
> 
> I don't consider that a good argument.
Click to expand...

Sure it is in a metaphysical prognostication...one must know that the variable is the a radical...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 6 passes out of 7 from 5 players. This actually clears shaitra right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't clear me any more than it clears anyone from the first mission.  We all need to remember that scum can vote either way on a mission's success.
> 
> Cafe, please point out where I gave a pass to Grandma and Josh.
Click to expand...



First my mission personnel passes with no nays.

You say in post 273
“Even if it is an all-town team scum could have voted for it to make us doubt people on the mission”

I have my doubts and think scum are on it.

My mission passes.

(An aside: Arden comes out of the blue here and suggests Avatar is scum if there are scum in the mission group, I never figured out this comment given Avatar was never on the mission, says she wants to dump her plan).

You then say 311, you have no issue with everyone wanting new people for new mission

Wolf suggests not taking anyone’s scum reads (321) and you have already agreed saying 3 new people are ok

( Aside Josh asks a ‘loaded question” in post 329. Grandma Answers and Josh suggests himself for the mission 338)

I ask for scum reads (331) and *you read me as scum and Arden*, you *read Grandma and Josh as town*, others as null. (347)

346 you advocate using a controlled mission, 2 from past 2 unknowns. *Which suggests yourself and Grandma for Grandma mission- given you have already scum read me*.

Then Grandma puts up her mission list, which includes me, Arden, Grandma and Josh. (382)

384: You say you can go with Grandma’s choices

Wolf asks you if you no longer have a scum read on me: 387 since you approved me for the mission

396 You then say this goes along with your new plan of and it’s cool if you send me, your scum read because it will help us read by overlapping people.

397 Wolf asks why you would send* two* scum reads ( Arden and me)

399 you reply to Wolf you are okay with two scum reads going to analyze since this goes along with your new plan

403 I question your read on my and ask the same thing wolf did, why two scum reads

406 I state I won’t be approving mission people due to scum reads

414 you say you are sending two scum read and* just won’t send Arden or me again if mission fails*. Once again clearing Josh and Grandma- without saying as much since they are already on the mission.

418 I state I think you are setting me up and won’t approve mission

It seems as if you are going along with any plan which is put up and or making plans and ways up to accommodate your choices for mission personnel while setting up others for the fall, knowing the mission was going to FAIL. You said this was your plan to send two of your scum reads.

And now? You now tell Wolf, what better way for me (Café) to clear myself then by voting against a mission who I saw other reading scum on as if this is my plan: “What better way to clear yourself than by voting against the mission you are on if you are scum?”(you to wolf just now) . You have set it up so there is no way I can defend myself- just like I said you set me up on page 418.

  "Town" approving scum reads for mission we need to pass screams scum to me, especially given how you set it up by scum reading me and town reading Grandma and Josh. So, again I believe you did this to pass scum on Grandma mission while hiding who scum was by painting me as scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that's what is going on here since there are 4. Kind of surprised to see Cafe agreeing and working with Grandma on that. Of course, she's another one who has been accusing me since the beginning. Then FA comes in out of nowhere and starts up. There are some folks here who are putting in far less effort who suddenly want to come in when they feel like it and call the active people scum. Yeah, I can see what's going on.
> 
> Anyway, Grandma is scum. I will not be approving any mission she is on from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 'working' with Grandma. I scum read you early in the game due to your changed meta. I was clear about this, as I said I think you are scum. But it seems Grandma just threw out several names real quick to make it look like she was scum hunting. I can't sit here and say I don't have any doubts about you all of a sudden, because I still have a niggling doubt. Not scheming with Gma here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind if you doubt me. That's fine. My meta has changed all over. Due to RL, I just can't be rah rah town right now. It totally sucks because it gets me scumread but there's little I can do about it.
> 
> The thing that gets my hackles up is when people come along and scumread me for reasons that are bogus or out of the blue that make me go WTF is that all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be Townie in every game.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either can you. I was scum in game 3, you were scum in game 1. We are pretty equal there. I wasn't even in game 1 or game 4.
> 
> If we include offsite, I've played in two that are completed-town in one, scum in the other.
> 
> Every person has the same chance to draw scum or town every time.
> 
> Cafe has never drawn scum yet and she's been in every game except 1 and had to replace out of 2.  I'm not really suspecting her too much right now despite that.
> 
> I don't consider that a good argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is in a metaphysical prognostication...one must know that the variable is the a radical...
Click to expand...


Explain that to me like I'm 12 or too tired too understand metaphysical prognostications and radicals and whatever the heck else you just said.  

Nah, on second thought, I'm off to watch the rest of the World Series and have one of these.


----------



## CaféAuLait

While reading I noted *Josh’s post 386*. It really stuck out for me:



> Yeah I'm not really sure what to think about him. I kind of thought the first mission would pass regardless but I'm going to be a little more picky *as far as giving an honest vote* on the missions going forward. With this being Grandma's second mission, and your suspicion of her are you going to reject it?



WTH is an "honest vote" and why wouldn’t it have been honest to begin with Josh_B ?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nah, on second thought, I'm off to watch the rest of the World Series and have one of these.



What is that? A wine bath? LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, on second thought, I'm off to watch the rest of the World Series and have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? A wine bath? LOL
Click to expand...


LOL!! OK, Just one glass of red wine.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL Wolfsister77  Enjoy the game and *drink a glass for me*. I still can't drink and have about  6 weeks left on the one med which I can't drink on. ;/  Just you all wait till I'm off all my meds and I come in her posting after not having a glass of wine for nearly 10 months.

Mayhem, pure mayhem!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind



Moon is a tough cookie. I don't know what to think of him.

Anyone else?

Moon would you vote to pass our mission?


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon is a tough cookie. I don't know what to think of him.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Moon would you vote to pass our mission?
Click to expand...

Sure...We can only find out by missions and since we need to determine mathematically who to send since one scum is know, We could use process of elimination by either newbies on a team or by a matter of dropping one from an old team...


----------



## CaféAuLait

arden,

What made you read Avatar as scum with your first real post in the game, where you skipped him overe? And do you still feel weird about Shai suggesting you for my mission?

Josh_B 

Why did you suggest Moonglow and Wake for my mission and would you still suggest them to Avatar now? And did you vote to pass Grandma's mission "honestly"?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou 

Do you think your predecessors posts read scummy?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind



I've had wine so if this doesn't make sense, take that into account but tipsy Wolf says:

Go yourself, send Moonglow, send Cafe, send FA.

Why? You will likely get enough votes to pass and we can analyze these players better.

Cafe is probtown which increases the chance of mission success.

myself, Aye, Josh, Shaitra, and Grandma are being scumread by too many people to risk it

Alternatively, you can add Arden into FA's spot since she was on the failed mission and we can better analyze her since she's the next mission leader and needs two fails on that one.

I will likely reject any mission that has Grandma on it and frankly, I'm likely to reject Josh as well. Other possible scum reads are Wake-sorry Aye but he has baggage, and either Arden or Shaitra for the 4th with an outside chance of it being FA which is why I want either FA or Arden on this mission so I can figure out a 4th scumread. Shatira's already been on one.

You know what pushed Avi into likely town for me? His answers telling me I should be used to disappointment and he's not going to repeat himself if I don't like the answer or won't listen. That's pretty town-like to me. Feisty even.

So likely town-Cafe and Avi. Moonglow and FA probably are. Arden is more likely than Shaitra but these two I need to sort still. But basically ISOing everyone, I found the least scumminess in the ones I have as likely town here and more in Wake's, Josh's, and Grandma's.


----------



## Avatar4321

that's the group I've been contemplating. I'll have a final group recommendation tomorrow at some point


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind



My biggest concern is Josh recommended both Wake and Moon for my mission. I don't know what to make of it. I have no read on moon, just a leaning scum read on Wake given his constant discussion of setup and little other input except his post about FA.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> what would you guys think if I put moonglow in one of the slots? I'm not sure which one just something I'm going through in my mind


I am okay with this considering that I have scum reads on more than the possible scum.  By process of elimination I think Moon is likely town.  The problem is that it is really hard to read moon with his sparse participation and rather random posting style (almost no scum hunting at all and that is not indicative of scum for moon).


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Lots of fail in that post.
> 
> _"There is suspicion that there is at least one scum in this group:
> CaféAuLait
> Grandma
> Shaitra _
> 
> Suspicion based on what? Paranoia isn't good enough. Yeah, I'm paranoid too, but we really need evidence.


You know full well and good what it is based on.  It has been discussed in a dozen posts already.  Ignoring that just continues to make you look more like scum.  

I would not that you even posted about that possibility in 


Grandma said:


> _"having two scum on mission one certainly would make it more difficult for scum to fail the mission given there were only 3 players in that group.  If they both failed it, the players on that mission would have been totally excluded from any further missions and our win would have almost been assured."_
> 
> Not with 2 more Scum in the pool.
> 
> _"How that might have played out in mission 2, I am less sure.  We only have one confirmed scum there but 2 suspicious players.  How would they have coordinated their votes?  I have not seen anything to indicate a coordinated effort or a crumb trail that would indicate how they were going to vote.  That becomes even less workable if there were more than 2 scum on that team.  Of course, as grandma picked the team the other scum might have voted to pass relying on her to fail the mission while they voted to pass.... :\_"
> 
> Too much WIFOM. Too little looking at all the probabilities.


And you are providing what exactly? 

All I see is you bashing others reads (because you are too busy OMGUSing) and not really doing anything to hunt scum.

If you think my reads are wrong and you really are town then provide us with better reads that have better logic.  That is something that is townish.  Stating mine are too WIFOM (I don't think anyone even remotely understands that term because that my statements are not WIFOM) without going into why others are better options is not townish.  That is combative and only serves to distract town from pressing on.  

Give us some good solid reads on a scum team grandma


Grandma said:


> _"Of course I was reading Wake as scum and I still hold that to be true until Aye's posting shows otherwise.  I don't think that Aye should be going on the mission either.
> 
> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe.  Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow."_
> 
> Could you elaborate on those reads?


I have.  Arden has read town since the beginning because she was one of the few posting actual plans and ideas.  Logical plans.  Arden has somewhat fallen off the ma lately though and randomly went against her own plan without telling us why.  That makes me wonder but does not make her scummier than any of the other players that I have scum reads on.  Avatar and Cafe have been actively scum hunting and Cafe has posted a lot of good logic behind her reads.  That is very protown.  Moon should be obvious.  

The scum reads I have plainly laid out.  The short of it was Wake's unusual posting right out the gate.  It was quite fishy as well as all the discussion about game setup and playing the noob.  Wake's play style is still an enigma but he his posts gave me some strong scum vibes.  Cafe has placed a good argument up for Josh and Shai, it speaks for itself.  I happen to agree with much of it and expanded on the outcomes of the 2 missions that we have hard data on.  Let me expand on you though as no one else seems to be taking up this mantle: 

Your reads have mostly been outright declarations without any logic or reasoning behind them.  A good way for scum to hide and look like they are hunting without actually hunting.

Posts: 92, 393, 599, 604, 611 all are blanket read lists without a single reason why.

Then you have been OMGUS ALL over the place (after claiming you rarely do such a thing in post 603): 

Posts: 184, 245 OMGUS Avatar 
Post: 590 OMGUS Cafe 
Post: 641 OMGUS Wolf

Almost all your posts claiming someone is scum have come after the player put you on their scum list.  Most of your activity came after your failed mission put you on many players scum lists.  All reactionary play.  That reads scummy to me - only 'scum hunting' when there is suspicion on you for being scum.  Pretty much your entire scum list is straight up OMGUS.  When pressed by Cafe as to your reasoning you have essentially evaded.  Post 613 you place Avi "high on your list" without any reason at all.  The only reason that I have seen you give anywhere in this thread so far is Avatar placed you on his scum list.  

Then post 604 is a town list without any reasoning why that I can tell.  

Post 642 finally gives some sort of reasoning for one of your possible scum reads (Aye, though you seem to have failed to include Aye on any actual scum read list) that is an entire sentence long.  1 sentence.  Then you hard read scum for Shaitra based off a single post - the post that advocates for an idea that Arden originally put fourth.  Might I remind you that is the same Arden that you stated LEANED TOWN in post 604.

Why is it hard scum for Shaitra and yet you lean town for Arden earlier in the thread?

Basically Grandma, the short of it is that I don't think of you as the OMGUS and inconsistent player that you are being in this game.  I think that is a clear scum case for you.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?


Maybe you don't recall that the first mission went through with a 100% unanimous vote, which means there is likely scum on it. The second mission failed by one with you on it. I think Grandma is likely town due to the way she answered my loaded question, and my suspicion of Arden was based on me ignorantly assuming the more common mafia set-up (7/3). So, for me, the suspicion falls on you.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> I didn't "know" there were scum on it but I suspected as much. I believe due to Shai's posts, it is Josh, and visa versa, Josh implicates Shai as scum by clearing her and all of a sudden declaring her plan suddenly makes sense because of 3 scum v 4. And possibly Grandma as well.



Misrep. It wasn't Shai's plan. It was Arden's. What's your read on Arden. Prior to the mission you seemed pretty suspicious of Arden and Grandma. Now post mission, I'm on your chopping block? Where's your consistency?


----------



## Avatar4321

let me ask a few questions

what would you think if I swapped grandma with café or FA in my four?

what is it wad aye?.

what if it was both?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Do you think your predecessors posts read scummy?



I went back and read over Wake's posts. I can see where some of you thought his actions were scummy at the time before anyone knew the hours he was working. Knowing that now, no, his posts don't come off that way. I saw his posts as playing catch-up and trying to make sense of the game to himself. He was posting as he was reading, which was pages behind the rest of you, and that's where I saw some of you getting irritated at him. I don't see scum as trying to make much of an attempt to get caught up in a game; it's easier for them to pop in, read a few posts, say something on those, then leave for a while. Wake was trying to catch up with the rest of you. When someone does that (putting forth an effort), it's really not wise for others to say things like what I read where he was being ridiculed for going over something someone else may have said. I don't blame him at all for wanting to replace out. Why stay in a game where anything you say is going to have others saying 'we already went over that'. Maybe some of you went over that, but not all are on here at the same time discussing the same thing. Wake was town, and I'm town. Take from what I put in this post whatever you may.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> let me ask a few questions
> 
> what would you think if I swapped grandma with café or FA in my four?
> 
> what is it wad aye?.
> 
> what if it was both?



I will not approve any group with Grandma on it. She's playing like she does when she's scum. FA I'd feel ok with. Cafe is coming across as town. Avi, you come off as town. I don't care either way if I'm in a group or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> let me ask a few questions
> 
> what would you think if I swapped grandma with café or FA in my four?
> 
> what is it wad aye?.
> 
> what if it was both?



I don't think you'd get the yes votes with Grandma. Not sure about Aye.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-I don't think Wake quit due to being scumread but more due to being too busy.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe. .
> 
> 
> 
> Already stated WIFOM.
> 
> 
> I didn't  "know" there were scum on it but I suspected as much. I believe due to Shai's posts, it is Josh, and visa versa, Josh implicates Shai as scum by clearing her and all of a sudden declaring her plan suddenly makes sense because of 3 scum v 4. And possibly Grandma  as well.
> 
> I took this stance since the first mission people I choose was 100 percent passed. So those that read as scum were either Grandma or Shai, possibly both. Grandma not picking Shai for this mission and Shai  implicating me as scum ( I even questioned Grandma over this) told me I was being set up by scum to take the fall when the mission failed. That's the way I see it.
Click to expand...

Arden's plan, not Shia's. Didn't know it was going to pass, but sure seemed to know he was being set up. I see it as pre-emptive paranoia. 



Avatar4321 said:


> how do you figure?
> 
> I figure it implicates you or Arden


How do you figure?
Shai passes a mission, doesn't get picked for a failed mission. Nobody complains. Every one else calls her scum, distracting from the fact that there actually is a scum on the second mission. 



FA_Q2 said:


> Possible scum -
> 1. Grandma
> 2. Shaitra
> 3. Josh_B
> 4. Wolfster/Aye
> 
> I get town from Arden, Avatar, and Cafe. Moonglow is kind of a wildcard considering there really is no way of 'reading' moonglow.


I hate it that you are scum reading Grandma. Please don't get caught up in the hype. I have a slightly mechanic town read on you ATM but with the high likelyhood of Cafe being scum. I'm thinking it's wrong.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, scum like to see confusion and arguing amongst town. That causes less work for them, letting them stay hidden/lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> You are describing Wake. It may just be that he had to work, but that's gone now. There's another post of yours that I'm going to respond to. But I'm getting bad vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person who should be cleared is Cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  What better way to clear yourself than by voting against the mission you are on if you are scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, if you are on a mission and you vote against it, that's a good scum move if you are scum? Or you mean Cafe voting against a mission that ends up failing looks good if she is scum because she knows it will fail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes to the second one.  If Cafe is scum, and then votes against the mission personnel because she thinks there is scum on the team, she looks good when the mission fails because she has the choice to vote against it as scum.  She then can say I told you there was scum on the mission, but it wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BEST POST EVAR!
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started on that plan. Avatar suggested it and well as Arden. Pick the next leader for your mission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arden's plan, or Shiatra's plan? now it's Avatar's plan? you seem to be assigning the plan to multiple people at different times to fit your agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Town" approving scum reads for mission we need to pass screams scum to me, especially given how you set it up by scum reading me and town reading Grandma and Josh. So, again I believe you did this to pass scum on Grandma mission while hiding who scum was by painting me as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More evidence of self conscious behavior. You aren't saying it wasn't you, just that other people are trying to make it look like you.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH is an "honest vote" and why wouldn’t it have been honest to begin with Josh_B ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like the first mission was going to pass. player list was inconsequential. Second mission, I was hoping that Grandma picked two scum. that would have to bus. Second mission, I voted to pass the plan, not the players.  I think I have a pretty good Idea of scum now.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you suggest Moonglow and Wake for my mission and would you still suggest them to Avatar now? And did you vote to pass Grandma's mission "honestly"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the new information from the mission fail, I'm not sure. -and I'll tell you why.. in a new post, this one is too long.
Click to expand...


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe
Avatar
FA_Q2 
and 
Ayecan'tseeyou 

Scum team. Bank. 

Without a private thread to speak in, it makes it pretty obvious that Cafe and Avatar are scum together. This whole Grandma dibachle is garbage. Avatar was calling grandma scum in the beginning, Cafe picked her as town and the mission passed. With the second mission, Grandma picks Cafe and the Cafe/Arden FoS on grandma seems to go in and out erratically depending on how bad their WIFOMing between me and Aden. They're going after 4 of the 5 players that went on the first two missions. I had FA_Q2 as town based on the fact that Cafe picked him and then dropped him off the list. Nobody cared. Like is wasn't even a topic. But with Cafe as scum, it makes the most sense that he picked a buddy and then dropped him so he would have a chance to go on future missions. Guess who's bringing up FA again. Avatar. Which leads me to Aye. 
Did Aye really say he doesn't care if he goes on this mission? There are 6 towns and 20 mission slots. Minus the 7 that we've already used, it is imperative that town takes multiple turns in those slots. The only way I can imagine anyone saying "they don't care" is scum knowing that scum is already on a mission. 

The rest of us should be going all Isiah 6:8 like "Here I am send me"

With these four people on the mission, I'm going to reject it, unless something happens that suggests other wise.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Josh_B said:


> Cafe
> Avatar
> FA_Q2
> and
> Ayecan'tseeyou
> 
> Scum team. Bank.
> 
> Without a private thread to speak in, it makes it pretty obvious that Cafe and Avatar are scum together. This whole Grandma dibachle is garbage. Avatar was calling grandma scum in the beginning, Cafe picked her as town and the mission passed. With the second mission, Grandma picks Cafe and the Cafe/Arden FoS on grandma seems to go in and out erratically depending on how bad their WIFOMing between me and Aden. They're going after 4 of the 5 players that went on the first two missions. I had FA_Q2 as town based on the fact that Cafe picked him and then dropped him off the list. Nobody cared. Like is wasn't even a topic. But with Cafe as scum, it makes the most sense that he picked a buddy and then dropped him so he would have a chance to go on future missions. Guess who's bringing up FA again. Avatar. Which leads me to Aye.
> Did Aye really say he doesn't care if he goes on this mission? There are 6 towns and 20 mission slots. Minus the 7 that we've already used, it is imperative that town takes multiple turns in those slots. The only way I can imagine anyone saying "they don't care" is scum knowing that scum is already on a mission.
> 
> The rest of us should be going all Isiah 6:8 like "Here I am send me"
> 
> With these four people on the mission, I'm going to reject it, unless something happens that suggests other wise.



I'm a she, not a he. Yes, I said I don't care if I go on one or not, since most of ya'll had already claimed Wake was scum before I subbed in. I know I'm town, and the only thing I can do to use that is to vote down any team I do not agree on that I believe has scum on it. I fully intend to do that. If that's a problem for you, too bad.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmm..................Well, I'm confused.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't recall that the first mission went through with a 100% unanimous vote, which means there is likely scum on it. The second mission failed by one with you on it. I think Grandma is likely town due to the way she answered my loaded question, and my suspicion of Arden was based on me ignorantly assuming the more common mafia set-up (7/3). So, for me, the suspicion falls on you.
Click to expand...



Are you paying attention to the game? I voted not to pass the mission personnel mission 2, because  I thought scum was on my mission due to the 100% pass and Shai's plan of sending her scum reads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't recall that the first mission went through with a 100% unanimous vote, which means there is likely scum on it. The second mission failed by one with you on it. I think Grandma is likely town due to the way she answered my loaded question, and my suspicion of Arden was based on me ignorantly assuming the more common mafia set-up (7/3). So, for me, the suspicion falls on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying attention to the game? I voted not to pass the mission personnel mission 2, because  I thought scum was on my mission due to the 100% pass and Shai's plan of sending her scum reads.
Click to expand...


It appears he was talking about the actual mission and not voting for the mission to proceed. I think?


----------



## Avatar4321

josh

interesting point about cafe and FA with the first mission. I'll have to think about it.

the reason I was leaning scum with grandma earlier is because when I questioned how we were going to know whether to know whether scum are among our leaders in the first few groups and suggested that maybe cafe should send the first few people to see if we are safe, grandma had a negative reaction to the plan. Needless to say it caused me some concerns.

however I'm getting less of a scum vibe from grandma lately. Maybe it's because I'm leaning scum on some of the rest of mission two participants. And I don't think there are more than one scum on mission two. Because if there was, they couldn't communicate so they couldn't have planned it so only one votes to fail, they all would have.

I have a difficult task here. I have to pick a team of four town players. If I do that I will have four or more votes objecting to it. Which means I need the remaining townies supporting it. We are very divided right now.

which leads me to my next question for everyone. What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?

yes I know some of us including me are not sure about josh and Arden. But it might help us figure out who the scum from two is. We will have a better idea on whether cafe and grandma are safe. And whether Ardens pick next round should even be considered.

what do you say?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't "know" there were scum on it but I suspected as much. I believe due to Shai's posts, it is Josh, and visa versa, Josh implicates Shai as scum by clearing her and all of a sudden declaring her plan suddenly makes sense because of 3 scum v 4. And possibly Grandma as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrep. It wasn't Shai's plan. It was Arden's. What's your read on Arden. Prior to the mission you seemed pretty suspicious of Arden and Grandma. Now post mission, I'm on your chopping block? Where's your consistency?
Click to expand...


Oh baloney misrep lol. You sure are defending Grandma and Shai today. I think I hit a nerve here. 

You are not paying attention to the game. I can tell now with this post and the rest you posted earlier

Arden abandoned her plan after mission one. As you can see, or should be able to see *Grandma did NOT follow Arden's plan *given those she chose for her mission.  Secondly, Shai's PLAN was to send scum reads on Grandma's mission. So yeah, I was referencing Shai's plan since I fought against it and told her I was failing mission personnel given she was sending scum reads.


----------



## Grandma

3 of the 4 Scum = Wolf, Aye, Cafe.

I'm Town. I have nothing else to say.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't recall that the first mission went through with a 100% unanimous vote, which means there is likely scum on it. The second mission failed by one with you on it. I think Grandma is likely town due to the way she answered my loaded question, and my suspicion of Arden was based on me ignorantly assuming the more common mafia set-up (7/3). So, for me, the suspicion falls on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying attention to the game? I voted not to pass the mission personnel mission 2, because  I thought scum was on my mission due to the 100% pass and Shai's plan of sending her scum reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears he was talking about the actual mission and not voting for the mission to proceed. I think?
Click to expand...





Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it clear Shai? The two of you supporting one another in this game gives me the scum hebbie jeebies. First, Shai saiys she won't vote for me or Arden, but seemingly give a pass to you and Grandma if this mission failed (which it did) and now somehow you clear Shai since the first mission passed with me, Grandma and Shai on it?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't recall that the first mission went through with a 100% unanimous vote, which means there is likely scum on it. The second mission failed by one with you on it. I think Grandma is likely town due to the way she answered my loaded question, and my suspicion of Arden was based on me ignorantly assuming the more common mafia set-up (7/3). So, for me, the suspicion falls on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you paying attention to the game? I voted not to pass the mission personnel mission 2, because  I thought scum was on my mission due to the 100% pass and Shai's plan of sending her scum reads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears he was talking about the actual mission and not voting for the mission to proceed. I think?
Click to expand...


I don't think so, he says it was passed 100 percent which means there is likely scum on it. He was speaking about the vote for people IMO.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> josh
> What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?
> 
> what do you say?



I'm suspicious of you, Avi, because your posts have been "robotic" for lack of better description. 

So answer me this: Avi, will you vote for the mission to pass or fail?


----------



## CaféAuLait

And I'll be back in a few hours josh, i wanted to comment  but I can't find where you said I picked "grandma  as town" for my mission. In fact I was clear I had NO read on Grandma. It was almost impossible to chose for the first mission, no reads, no nothing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> josh
> 
> interesting point about cafe and FA with the first mission. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> the reason I was leaning scum with grandma earlier is because when I questioned how we were going to know whether to know whether scum are among our leaders in the first few groups and suggested that maybe cafe should send the first few people to see if we are safe, grandma had a negative reaction to the plan. Needless to say it caused me some concerns.
> 
> however I'm getting less of a scum vibe from grandma lately. Maybe it's because I'm leaning scum on some of the rest of mission two participants. And I don't think there are more than one scum on mission two. Because if there was, they couldn't communicate so they couldn't have planned it so only one votes to fail, they all would have.
> 
> I have a difficult task here. I have to pick a team of four town players. If I do that I will have four or more votes objecting to it. Which means I need the remaining townies supporting it. We are very divided right now.
> 
> which leads me to my next question for everyone. What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?
> 
> yes I know some of us including me are not sure about josh and Arden. But it might help us figure out who the scum from two is. We will have a better idea on whether cafe and grandma are safe. And whether Ardens pick next round should even be considered.
> 
> what do you say?



Hmmmm................How about you, moon, one of josh and arden and one of cafe and grandma?

Don't you think that would be the best for info gathering? You and moon would be new. One from Josh/Arden will test them. One from Cafe/Grandma will test them.

Make sense or am I way off? I'll admit we are divided and I'm confused so if this seems off, let me know.

You can always stick with your original plan of you, cafe, moon, FA and that would probably pass to proceed but I don't know, let me know what you think.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> 3 of the 4 Scum = Wolf, Aye, Cafe.
> 
> I'm Town. I have nothing else to say.



You are only suspecting me for OMGUS reasons and that's it. Your post where you said I slipped wasn't a slip. You suspect me for suspecting you for not being engaged until you decided to come in here and throw shit and see if it sticks.

It's pure OMGUS and scummy Grandma. You are doing it to others too I've noticed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> 3 of the 4 Scum = Wolf, Aye, Cafe.
> 
> I'm Town. I have nothing else to say.



You're scum, so of course you have nothing to say. When scum, you usually do or say something to make it obvious. The less you talk in this game, you think you're safe.


----------



## Avatar4321

also can everyone give me there opinions one everyone from the first mission and second mission from scummiest to least scummiest.

for example it could read:

mission 1

shaitra
grandma
cafe

mission two

josh
arden
grandma
cafe

something like that


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> let me ask a few questions
> 
> what would you think if I swapped grandma with café or FA in my four?
> 
> what is it wad aye?.
> 
> what if it was both?




I'll fail the mission personnel if grandma, josh or shai is on the mission. Leave me off idk.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> josh
> What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?
> 
> what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suspicious of you, Avi, because your posts have been "robotic" for lack of better description.
> 
> So answer me this: Avi, will you vote for the mission to pass or fail?
Click to expand...

 
I don't have a choice. Town must pass


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, we are divided as hell. 

This blows.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> josh
> 
> interesting point about cafe and FA with the first mission. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> the reason I was leaning scum with grandma earlier is because when I questioned how we were going to know whether to know whether scum are among our leaders in the first few groups and suggested that maybe cafe should send the first few people to see if we are safe, grandma had a negative reaction to the plan. Needless to say it caused me some concerns.
> 
> however I'm getting less of a scum vibe from grandma lately. Maybe it's because I'm leaning scum on some of the rest of mission two participants. And I don't think there are more than one scum on mission two. Because if there was, they couldn't communicate so they couldn't have planned it so only one votes to fail, they all would have.
> 
> I have a difficult task here. I have to pick a team of four town players. If I do that I will have four or more votes objecting to it. Which means I need the remaining townies supporting it. We are very divided right now.
> 
> which leads me to my next question for everyone. What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?
> 
> yes I know some of us including me are not sure about josh and Arden. But it might help us figure out who the scum from two is. We will have a better idea on whether cafe and grandma are safe. And whether Ardens pick next round should even be considered.
> 
> what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm................How about you, moon, one of josh and arden and one of cafe and grandma?
> 
> Don't you think that would be the best for info gathering? You and moon would be new. One from Josh/Arden will test them. One from Cafe/Grandma will test them.
> 
> Make sense or am I way off? I'll admit we are divided and I'm confused so if this seems off, let me know.
> 
> You can always stick with your original plan of you, cafe, moon, FA and that would probably pass to proceed but I don't know, let me know what you think.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with Wolf on this. Take one of Josh/Arden and Grandma/Cafe. 

Out of Grandma/Cafe, I find Cafe to be the town candidate.

Out of Josh/Arden, that's a tough one. Josh comes off as having something to hide. He's putting himself out there, but not fully, as though he's holding back. I'd have to go read through Arden's posts to get a good feel of where her mindset is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> also can everyone give me there opinions one everyone from the first mission and second mission from scummiest to least scummiest.
> 
> for example it could read:
> 
> mission 1
> 
> shaitra
> grandma
> cafe
> 
> mission two
> 
> josh
> arden
> grandma
> cafe
> 
> something like that



Mission 1 (scummiest to least)

Grandma
Shaitra
Cafe

Mission 2 (scummiest to least)

Grandma
Josh
Arden
Cafe


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> also can everyone give me there opinions one everyone from the first mission and second mission from scummiest to least scummiest.
> 
> for example it could read:
> 
> mission 1
> 
> shaitra
> grandma
> cafe
> 
> mission two
> 
> josh
> arden
> grandma
> cafe
> 
> something like that



mission 1

Grandma
Shaitra 
Cafe

mission 2

Grandma
Josh
Arden
Cafe

Above is scummiest to least scummiest from each mission and is only my opinion.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> josh
> What do you think of a team with me, moonglow, josh, and Arden?
> 
> what do you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suspicious of you, Avi, because your posts have been "robotic" for lack of better description.
> 
> So answer me this: Avi, will you vote for the mission to pass or fail?
Click to expand...


So, Josh and Avi have been robot posting? But Josh's robot posting is townie and avatars robot posting is scum? Strange. I'll repeat I have no read on avatar. But I find it strange you describe a "townies" post as robotic and then also a scum read post as robotic - thus suspicious. Hummm  what to make of that.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmmm................How about you, moon, one of josh and arden and one of cafe and grandma?
> 
> Don't you think that would be the best for info gathering? You and moon would be new. One from Josh/Arden will test them. One from Cafe/Grandma will test them.
> 
> Make sense or am I way off? I'll admit we are divided and I'm confused so if this seems off, let me know.
> 
> You can always stick with your original plan of you, cafe, moon, FA and that would probably pass to proceed but I don't know, let me know what you think.



No. If Cafe's on the team, I want Wolf and Aye on it too. Let them try and coordinate their Fail votes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'll be back later to address josh longer post and any I've missed. Have a good one guys.  See you later.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are only suspecting me for OMGUS reasons and that's it. Your post where you said I slipped wasn't a slip. You suspect me for suspecting you for not being engaged until you decided to come in here and throw shit and see if it sticks.
> 
> It's pure OMGUS and scummy Grandma. You are doing it to others too I've noticed.



No it isn't. There have been inconsistencies with everyone's posts, yet you zeroed in on mine. Even after I detailed R/L issues that affect my posts you continued to hound me. My posts aren't that much different than usual though, that's where you failed.

I'm good at spotting Scum, (that's good, not incredibly great) and you're worried. You're trying to discredit me with a double standard judgement.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> So, Josh and Avi have been robot posting? But Josh's robot posting is townie and avatars robot posting is scum? Strange. I'll repeat I have no read on avatar. But I find it strange you describe a "townies" post as robotic and then also a scum read post as robotic - thus suspicious. Hummm  what to make of that.



Make the same thing of it as Wolfie's read on my posts.


----------



## Grandma

The reason Mission 1 passed is because Cafe didn't use her Fail card. Mission 2 failed because she did use her Fail card.

Cafe was the only Scum on both missions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only suspecting me for OMGUS reasons and that's it. Your post where you said I slipped wasn't a slip. You suspect me for suspecting you for not being engaged until you decided to come in here and throw shit and see if it sticks.
> 
> It's pure OMGUS and scummy Grandma. You are doing it to others too I've noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. There have been inconsistencies with everyone's posts, yet you zeroed in on mine. Even after I detailed R/L issues that affect my posts you continued to hound me. My posts aren't that much different than usual though, that's where you failed.
> 
> I'm good at spotting Scum, (that's good, not incredibly great) and you're worried. You're trying to discredit me with a double standard judgement.
Click to expand...


RL has nothing to do with my suspicion of you. I have RL too and have been scumread because of it.

I don't like liars and you lied about me. You never even asked me to explain it. Then you dropped it.

That is the number one reason I have a problem with you. Until then you were a mere afterthought. You put yourself right at the front with that play.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm................How about you, moon, one of josh and arden and one of cafe and grandma?
> 
> Don't you think that would be the best for info gathering? You and moon would be new. One from Josh/Arden will test them. One from Cafe/Grandma will test them.
> 
> Make sense or am I way off? I'll admit we are divided and I'm confused so if this seems off, let me know.
> 
> You can always stick with your original plan of you, cafe, moon, FA and that would probably pass to proceed but I don't know, let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If Cafe's on the team, I want Wolf and Aye on it too. Let them try and coordinate their Fail votes.
Click to expand...


Go for it!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Arden's plan, not Shia's. Didn't know it was going to pass, but sure seemed to know he was being set up. I see it as pre-emptive paranoia.



No, it was not Arden's plan. I'll repeat myself, since you saw fit to post about this twice and misrep big time while accusing me of misrepping. Heck, *Grandma did NOT follow Arden's plan at all*. Please read up. She picked people several had read as scum for her mission- something *Shai* suggested.

It was Shai's plan I was discussing. *Shai's plan* was to put two of her scum reads ( me and Arden)  on Grandma's mission and you and Grandma as supposed "town". I said I would NOT vote for these mission personnel given Shai read people as scum and were approving them for her new "plan", not to mention others read Arden as scum and so did I and I began to have more doubts about Grandma given her willingness to pick scum reads for her mission. Thus my no-go for the people on the mission.



As an aside here Josh, *you were not happy with the choice of Grandma or Shai for my mission at all*. And now you are disappointed people are reading Grandma as scum as you posted to FA? Strange that. Was your being not happy about Grandma and Shai for my mission, scum distancing by chance?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> The reason Mission 1 passed is because Cafe didn't use her Fail card. Mission 2 failed because she did use her Fail card.
> 
> Cafe was the only Scum on both missions.



Not at all, but you keep pushing that untruth,, I'm town and *YOU* know it IMO. But since you say this" Café was the only scum on both missions",  are you inferring there were other scum on either mission?



You skip things like Josh's "honestly voting" post I pointed out a bit back, you, as town would never overlook slips like that.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Cafe was the only Scum on both missions.



I'm town and *YOU* know it IMO. But since you say this" Café was the only scum on both missions",  are you inferring there were other scum on either mission?[/QUOTE]
Only = 1. So no, there were no other Scum on the missions. There couldn't have been because they can't coordinate their Fail votes.

As for me "knowing" that you're town, I know that _I'm_ Town. I'm quite sure that you're Scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe was the only Scum on both missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm town and *YOU* know it IMO. But since you say this" Café was the only scum on both missions",  are you inferring there were other scum on either mission?
Click to expand...

Only = 1. So no, there were no other Scum on the missions. There couldn't have been because they can't coordinate their Fail votes.

As for me "knowing" that you're town, I know that _I'm_ Town. I'm quite sure that you're Scum.[/QUOTE]

You are wrong about me.

But, I do note you just went from saying Shai was a hard scum read a few posts back and gave a bogus reason and now she is suddenly town again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Warning* quotes broken above.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 
*
mission 1*

shaitra
grandma
café

*mission two*
grandma
josh
arden
cafe


----------



## Avatar4321

I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3

do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe
> Avatar
> FA_Q2
> and
> Ayecan'tseeyou
> 
> Scum team. Bank.
> 
> Without a private thread to speak in, it makes it pretty obvious that Cafe and Avatar are scum together. This whole Grandma dibachle is garbage. Avatar was calling grandma scum in the beginning, *Cafe picked her as town and the mission passed*. With the second mission, Grandma picks Cafe and the Cafe/Arden FoS on grandma seems to go in and out erratically depending on how bad their WIFOMing between me and Aden. They're going after 4 of the 5 players that went on the first two missions.* I had FA_Q2 as town based on the fact that Cafe picked him and then dropped him off the list. Nobody cared*. Like is wasn't even a topic. But with Cafe as scum, it makes the most sense that he picked a buddy and then dropped him so he would have a chance to go on future missions. Guess who's bringing up FA again. Avatar. Which leads me to Aye.
> Did Aye really say he doesn't care if he goes on this mission? There are 6 towns and 20 mission slots. Minus the 7 that we've already used, it is imperative that town takes multiple turns in those slots. The only way I can imagine anyone saying "they don't care" is scum knowing that scum is already on a mission.
> 
> The rest of us should be going all Isiah 6:8 like "Here I am send me"
> 
> With these four people on the mission, I'm going to reject it, unless something happens that suggests other wise.



( emphasis added)

Grandma was never a town read for me. I stated such far back, I had no read on her, I had no info to go on at all- except my scum read on Wolf and Wake because of his weird posting and Wolf's changed meta.  Please read back and keep up with the game. As far as FA, more people suggested Shai than they did FA- so I thought that more were getting town reads from Shai as opposed to FA. Thus, I switched them so everyone would be okay with it.

Strange enough it was *you *who was not okay with Grandmas and Shai, and I now think this was scum distancing on your part.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?




In thread, we only vote through PM.


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?


Pm I believe.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?



Bold it in a separate post and @ SR. Say this is your proposed team. Then she will acknowledge it. We wait to PM her to vote on it going forward or not until she tells us to. Then when everyone has voted, she will announce the results and who voted yeah or nay. Then if it passed, those on it vote and then when they are done, those results are announced but not who made the votes and we move forward with the next team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW, votes are always PM'd.

You can PM her your proposed team too Avi to be sure.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?


This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.

Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage 

*vote: avatar, cafe, moonglow, and Arden*


----------



## CaféAuLait

I hope you have come up with the magic mix Avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

I hope so too. Especially since Arden is the next leader. But I've thought it through. 

I really dont think there is more than one scum on day two. So I'm hoping I took them off and moonglow is town


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> And I'll be back in a few hours josh, i wanted to comment but I can't find where you said I picked "grandma as town" for my mission. In fact I was clear I had NO read on Grandma.


you said this like four times. It contradicts you picking her on Mission 1. How did you pick the first mission? Random.org? Why didn't you have a read? Why wouldn't you at least try to pick someone that you thought was town? I'm seeing that you didn't even attempt to get a read prior to the mission, which is leading me to believe that you didn't need one. 



CaféAuLait said:


> No, it was not Arden's plan. I'll repeat myself, since you saw fit to post about this twice and misrep big time while accusing me of misrepping. Heck, *Grandma did NOT follow Arden's plan at all*. Please read up. She picked people several had read as scum for her mission- something *Shai* suggested.
> 
> It was Shai's plan I was discussing. *Shai's plan* was to put two of her scum reads ( me and Arden) on Grandma's mission and you and Grandma as supposed "town". I said I would NOT vote for these mission personnel given Shai read people as scum and were approving them for her new "plan", not to mention others read Arden as scum and so did I and I began to have more doubts about Grandma given her willingness to pick scum reads for her mission. Thus my no-go for the people on the mission.
> 
> As an aside here Josh, *you were not happy with the choice of Grandma or Shai for my mission at all*. And now you are disappointed people are reading Grandma as scum as you posted to FA? Strange that. Was your being not happy about Grandma and Shai for my mission, scum distancing by chance?



I'm pretty sure Arden's plan was to take only two new people on the second mission that were likely town. I think you are misrepping Shiatra.  Prior to the mission, I thought it was possible that you and Arden were both scum. Now that it's after the mission with one fail.. ONLY ONE FAIL.. I think it's most likely you. There's a lot of game information to suggest it. 

I said that Grandma and Shai weren't my top picks at that time. That is all. And I've given my view on that already.


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe I feel like you are scum reading everyone on the first 2 missions except yourself. Surely someone other than you was town on them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> I'm pretty sure Arden's plan was to take only two new people on the second mission that were likely town. I think you are misrepping Shiatra. Prior to the mission



No, you are wrong. It was Shai's, then she approved her 2 scum reads, me and Arden.

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 14 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> It contradicts you picking her on Mission 1. How did you pick the first mission? Random.org? Why didn't you have a read? Why wouldn't you at least try to pick someone that you thought was town? I'm seeing that you didn't even attempt to get a read prior to the mission, which is leading me to believe that you didn't need one



It's funny you say this. Given I had so little time and very little posts to go on. Many suggested the same, it was going to be hard to pick any real town read- ( this is why I specifically did not send any scum reads at the time, from anyone to include myself) in fact Josh, I am pretty darn sure you said as much as well before as I was asking for suggestions and trying to figure out who to send.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.
> 
> Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.
Click to expand...


I PM'd my vote to SR. 

Is it ok to tell what I put out here? I have nothing to hide.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe I feel like you are scum reading everyone on the first 2 missions except yourself. Surely someone other than you was town on them.



I am town and someone on my mission was scum IMO as I have stated several times prior to today and in fact shortly after it was a 100 percent vote to send those I chose. Grandma is posting scummy, look at her posts honestly Josh.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.
> 
> Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I PM'd my vote to SR.
> 
> Is it ok to tell what I put out here? I have nothing to hide.
Click to expand...


Yep, you can. I already said yes. I've said yes to every mission. I also have nothing to hide. Feel free.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.
> 
> Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I PM'd my vote to SR.
> 
> Is it ok to tell what I put out here? I have nothing to hide.
Click to expand...


Sure, I believe it is within the rules, since I stated I out and out denied the last proposed team since I believed scum were on it and Shai sent her two scum reads.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I voted to approve it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just be careful if you are ever on a mission to keep your vote secret. 

As far as voting to proceed with the mission: SR will tell us who said yes or no after all the votes are in.


----------



## ★Arden

Avatar isn't town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Avatar isn't town.



Can you elaborate more please? I asked you a few pages back as to why you believe this. Like I said I really don't have a read on him. And I hoped he was town.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am. Approve the mission and you'll find out. Unless you aren't town and I made a huge mistake


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I am. Approve the mission and you'll find out. Unless you aren't town and I made a huge mistake



Are you speaking to me or Arden? Like I said I have no real read on you. I wanted to know why she has said this since she came up with her plan where she skipped you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Avatar isn't town.



Explain why please.


----------



## Avatar4321

Arden. Not sure why that didn't go when I said it before


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Do you think your predecessors posts read scummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and read over Wake's posts. I can see where some of you thought his actions were scummy at the time before anyone knew the hours he was working. Knowing that now, no, his posts don't come off that way. I saw his posts as playing catch-up and trying to make sense of the game to himself. He was posting as he was reading, which was pages behind the rest of you, and that's where I saw some of you getting irritated at him. I don't see scum as trying to make much of an attempt to get caught up in a game; it's easier for them to pop in, read a few posts, say something on those, then leave for a while. Wake was trying to catch up with the rest of you. When someone does that (putting forth an effort), it's really not wise for others to say things like what I read where he was being ridiculed for going over something someone else may have said. I don't blame him at all for wanting to replace out. Why stay in a game where anything you say is going to have others saying 'we already went over that'. Maybe some of you went over that, but not all are on here at the same time discussing the same thing. Wake was town, and I'm town. Take from what I put in this post whatever you may.
Click to expand...


Well, I just went back over his posts, the reasons why people kept saying 'we already went over that" is because HE DID- then he would repeat it again. I understand he has not played this game before but he has played Mafia scum for 6 years, and the setup was not that hard to understand as he made it. He repeated game set up in many posts and seemed to be focused more on that then scum hunting or even empty posts. This is why people questioned him. He was never interrogated about his work schedule, but someone suggested he may have been stalling a vote since they had a scum read on him. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe I feel like you are scum reading everyone on the first 2 missions except yourself. Surely someone other than you was town on them.



I have already given my reasons for said reads. It might help if you read back, because you are not paying attention to what is going on.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> I am town and someone on my mission was scum IMO as I have stated several times prior to today and in fact shortly after it was a 100 percent vote to send those I chose. Grandma is posting scummy, look at her posts honestly Josh.


Ok. I'll look specifically at Grandma...





I don't see what you see. Even if I could imagine that she was scum. I can't imagine that 4/5 people on the first two missions are scum. You can understand how ridiculous it would be to assume that right? 
Throw in the fact that you've been playing the victim card so aggressively, and it can't be any more obvious that you're a spy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I just noted this in the nestled quotes in your post number 678 Josh_B 


*I said:*

_"We started on that plan. Avatar suggested it and well as Arden. Pick the next leader for your mission ( *you cut my post here, but here is the rest of it*) In fact I questioned Arden over her insistence we use it and you had nothing to say back then to Avatar and or Arden. So it seems to me this is a bunk reason to move Shai from town to scum, seems appeasy to me or fake. I still believe Shai to be scum for different reasons which I have already laid out.

*Your reply*:_

_Arden's plan, or Shiatra's plan? now it's Avatar's plan? you seem to be assigning the plan to multiple people at different times to fit your agenda.

~~~~~~~_

BOTH Arden and Avatar suggested at the start of the game we choose the next leaders for our missions. In fact, Avatar suggested it BEFORE Arden.

Shai's plan ( *different from Ardens and Avatars*) was to pick 2 new and leave 2 old, after she said we should have three new. She then approved Grandma's mission ( even after wolf asked her about including scum twice)  because she said it fit into her plan. I said I would not approve plans where there were scum read on them and did not.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am town and someone on my mission was scum IMO as I have stated several times prior to today and in fact shortly after it was a 100 percent vote to send those I chose. Grandma is posting scummy, look at her posts honestly Josh.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll look specifically at Grandma...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what you see. Even if I could imagine that she was scum. I can't imagine that 4/5 people on the first two missions are scum. You can understand how ridiculous it would be to assume that right?
> Throw in the fact that you've been playing the victim card so aggressively, and it can't be any more obvious that you're a spy.
Click to expand...



I'm not scum,  but whatever floats your boat. 

Since you agree to look at Grandma look at her recent posts suddenly scum reading on Shai, in fact a hard scum read on Shai according to Grandma, after I pressure her,  but then flips to town a few posts later when we chat again, almost as if she had just forgotten her sudden declaration. And sure, if  I am right that I picked scum for my mission ( given the 100 percent choice pass for mine )  of course it stands to reason, if I am right about the next leader being scum, they will pick scum for their mission. However I do see logic behind the argument scum can't coordinate their votes, but can see scum voting to pass a mission for cred.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B 

*Recent posts from Grandma that read scummy:*


I ask if she thinks you are shai are scum and this is her replies:


Grandma leaning Scum here on Shai:

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 21 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Hard scum read on shai here:

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 22 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Then, just a bit later, after I said that Avatars' risky plan ( she references above) was Also Arden's and Grandma never thought it  was scummy back then when I argued the point with Arden a few pages into the game. Nor did she tell Avatar is was risky back then either or scummy.

Then, just  tiny bit later ( I think within hours I did not check the time stamps) , Shai is no longer a hard scum read:

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 23 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


And here, I confirm this again because she alleges "I was the ONLY scum on ANY MISSION", and also snips my post to make it seem that I said that, when it was her words, not mine:

Official UMSB Mafia Game 7 - Revolution in WiFom City The Resistance Page 24 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

At this point I don't know what to think of Shai given Grandm's posts above.

Shaitra 

what is your take on those posts I list in 745?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Arden. Not sure why that didn't go when I said it before




Okay, thanks. I have a question Avatar, Arden has been scum reading you since the start of the game. And when she scum reads you yet again and says' "avatar isn't town", your reply is:

_"I am. Approve the mission and you'll find out. *Unless you aren't town and I made a huge mistake"*_
*
*
I am just wondering why you would not have realized she would say the same thing again? It almost seems as if your comment above is a surprise to you that she scum read you again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@★Arden


Will you be approving this mission choice given you think Avatar is scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@★Arden

If the mission choice fails and the mission choice passes to you, who will you send?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.
> 
> Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I PM'd my vote to SR.
> 
> Is it ok to tell what I put out here? I have nothing to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can. I already said yes. I've said yes to every mission. I also have nothing to hide. Feel free.
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby nominate me, moonglow, Arden, and cafe for mission 3
> 
> do I have to pm scarlet or just nominate in thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a final answer. Please bold or PM in the future to be certain.
> 
> Everyone now has 48 hours to approve or reject the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I PM'd my vote to SR.
> 
> Is it ok to tell what I put out here? I have nothing to hide.
Click to expand...

_*sigh* _
I wish I got to this earlier (as well as thought of this BEFORE last mission).  I can see a method of the scum communicating by doing exactly what you just did.  It might very well have been used earlier as well....

We DO have something to hide.  Think about it - 

If there is scum on this team, other scum are GOING to want it to go through but they are NOT going to want to approve the mission for cover.  That way they can always claim "well I voted not to sent that team."  With all of you falling over each other to publicly make your votes available you are simply giving the scum team a chance to vote against a mission that they know will be allowed to go but will also fail.  Come on - THINK about it.  I have to ask why are you so damn eager to do so as well?  Possibly because you are scum, town gains nothing from releasing this info before SR publicly gives it out...

This goes for the mission votes as well (PARTICULARLY IMPORTANT for mission votes)... They could possibly communicate to each other by stating "I have already voted to PASS the mission because I am town" or other such statement to tell the other scum to fail it.

IOW, DO NOT PLACE YOUR VOTES IN PUBLIC - EVER!

SR will take care of that AFTER the scum are forced to deal with casting their votes WITHOUT getting any coordination.  We still get the valuable info we need for town but deny scum that same opportunity.  Stop giving the scum an avenue to coordinate their votes.  We are well aware that all townies are going to vote a pass for a mission so there is no reason to paste that fact all over the place.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> @★Arden
> 
> 
> Will you be approving this mission choice given you think Avatar is scum?


See above.

We will find that out after the mission votes are in.  What do you hope to gain for TOWN with that information?  How does that help town because I can see how that info is immensely helpful to scum....

If there is something that we can gain from this info then I can see why we might place it out there BUT it certainly is not a good idea if we are not making any gain from it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA-Re-read. Who is saying anything about mission votes? I specifically said that those should be private and never said in the thread. SR will say them but not who passed or failed. 

I was talking about info. that is going to be released regardless and that is who approved the mission to go forward or not. This info. will be here sooner or later regardless of when it is said.

Sharing info is bad now? Again, openess and transparency only helps town. Scum would deny a mission if they don't think their team members are on it mostly likely.

I do think you should never say your mission votes because scum could, for example, say they passed the mission-they will never say they failed it anyway-but one of them could come here and say they sent in a vote to pass, make a deal of it, and if there is more than one scum, the other could send in a fail and that could be a way to communicate.

So NEVER say your mission vote EVER. But voting to proceed or not really doesn't matter IMO.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @★Arden
> 
> 
> Will you be approving this mission choice given you think Avatar is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> We will find that out after the mission votes are in.  What do you hope to gain for TOWN with that information?  How does that help town because I can see how that info is immensely helpful to scum....
> 
> If there is something that we can gain from this info then I can see why we might place it out there BUT it certainly is not a good idea if we are not making any gain from it.
Click to expand...



I suppose I see what you are saying, her vote will be revealed before the next either way- if they wanted to communicate with one another.   I thought questions might at least get people to talk- talking is good IMO.


----------



## ScarletRage

Prods going out in an hour to those who have not voted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd like to know who the late voters are.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd like to know who the late voters are.


So would I but SR has not given that information out before.  I doubt that we are going to get it now.


----------



## Josh_B

Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.




Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?

You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.


----------



## ★Arden

On the subject of my original plan, it was to include the current leader, the next leader, and the most town person. Then for the next mission, it would be the same three plus the next-most town person. Whoever it was saying I already scumread Avatar from the start/before anything happened, the exclusion was for other reasons.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?
> 
> You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.
Click to expand...


 A little early to be throwing in the towel don't you think? How do you know the next two missions will fail?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?
> 
> You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little early to be throwing in the towel don't you think? How do you know the next two missions will fail?
Click to expand...


I did *not* say I _knew_ two missions would fail in a row. If Arden is correct and Avatar is scum his mission may fail, ( thus my writing IF above)  and I said _if_ 2 scum get on Arden's mission it will fail, since it takes two scum to fail mission 4. I can't see them giving up a chance to fail the mission if they end up with 2 on Arden's mission since it is the hardest to fail.

As far as giving up? I've tried. Josh does not even bother to read what I write and comes in with some BS post. I see posts which scream scum and it seems as more are content with relying on PoE instead of not sending those who read scum. I hope Avatar's mission passes, if it does I might have a brighter outlook.


----------



## Shaitra

I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.  

I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?
> 
> You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little early to be throwing in the towel don't you think? How do you know the next two missions will fail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did *not* say I _knew_ two missions would fail in a row. If Arden is correct and Avatar is scum his mission may fail, ( thus my writing IF above)  and I said _if_ 2 scum get on Arden's mission it will fail, since it takes two scum to fail mission 4. I can't see them giving up a chance to fail the mission if they end up with 2 on Arden's mission since it is the hardest to fail.
> 
> As far as giving up? I've tried. Josh does not even bother to read what I write and comes in with some BS post. I see posts which scream scum and it seems as more are content with relying on PoE instead of not sending those who read scum. I hope Avatar's mission passes, if it does I might have a brighter outlook.
Click to expand...


If you think Josh is scum, you should not let him manipulate you. He's got a lot of experience and can play scum well. Don't fall for his games. If you get discouraged and give up, they will for sure win.

I really want to know the vote results now. It bugs me that someone is always holding this up. Probably more scum games.


----------



## Josh_B

Shaitra said:


> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.



oh jeez I'm not trying to buddy you. Cafe is trying really hard to make you scum. He's trying to keep town off of the future missions. I'm trying to prevent him from doing that. He's been focused on you and Grandma all game. It's kind of obvious that he's tunneling you guys bad and I don't like it.


----------



## ScarletRage

*The Mission Passed, with a fair amount of disagreement. Arden, Josh B, and Grandma all voted down this mission. The rest passed. The approved team has 48 hours to PM me their votes. You also see Cafe moving his vote back and forth before finally deciding to pass the team.*


----------



## ★Arden

...You know, I find it really interesting how so many people earlier were thinking Avatar was scum, yet so many people approved this mission. Either they're town playing way too passively, or they're scum with horribly inconsistent reads. 

Can we just do something right for once? Because if I'm right and Avatar fails this, you'd all better be tired of eating shit when it's my turn in front.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm hoping we were right and it passes. If it doesn't, well................................we'll have quite a bit to discuss regarding the next mission.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.



And you are more than willing to do the same to me, right Shai? *Strange that you passed this mission since Arden or me were once again on it. You know your scum reads?* Whatever. I guess you are not reading as well, given I said I was now questioning my scum read on you-due to Grandma's weird flip-flops. I think it stranger you don't even mention  Grandma's hard scum read on you- due to you "liking Avatar's plan" ( something pulled out of thin air)  - but focus on me and you don't even note her sudden turn around. If you really believed I was scum along with Arden why the hell did you pass this mission for a go?


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> ...You know, I find it really interesting how so many people earlier were thinking Avatar was scum, yet so many people approved this mission. Either they're town playing way too passively, or they're scum with horribly inconsistent reads.
> 
> Can we just do something right for once? Because if I'm right and Avatar fails this, you'd all better be tired of eating shit when it's my turn in front.



I really had no read on Avatar, I went back and forth with my vote because you have this hard scum read on him. I think I have  become irritated with this game and starting to become apathetic. I basically said screw it finally and passed- looks like it would not have mattered if I had failed it- it still would have passed, cause it seems as if everything I say or do is ignored.

The only thing I can think is scum did trick us by passing the first mission 100 percent and 2 new reads are in order on my part.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?
> 
> You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little early to be throwing in the towel don't you think? How do you know the next two missions will fail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did *not* say I _knew_ two missions would fail in a row. If Arden is correct and Avatar is scum his mission may fail, ( thus my writing IF above)  and I said _if_ 2 scum get on Arden's mission it will fail, since it takes two scum to fail mission 4. I can't see them giving up a chance to fail the mission if they end up with 2 on Arden's mission since it is the hardest to fail.
> 
> As far as giving up? I've tried. Josh does not even bother to read what I write and comes in with some BS post. I see posts which scream scum and it seems as more are content with relying on PoE instead of not sending those who read scum. I hope Avatar's mission passes, if it does I might have a brighter outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think Josh is scum, you should not let him manipulate you. He's got a lot of experience and can play scum well. Don't fall for his games. If you get discouraged and give up, they will for sure win.
> 
> I really want to know the vote results now. It bugs me that someone is always holding this up. Probably more scum games.
Click to expand...


Thanks wolfie. Yeah I do think he is scum. But I believe I am fighting a lost cause since Shai, started off with her scum read of me- shortly after my mission and Grandma thinks so too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I'm not going to argue Shai/Grandma scum with you anymore. It's obvious that you are already decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are not reading, did you purposely skip over my post where I said I was second guessing myself given Grandm'a posts on my read on Shai?
> 
> You also said you would take a closer look at grandma, I supplied you the posts which are terribly scummy. But whatever. I have given up on trying this game. Scum will win, especially if Avatar's mission fails- Arden swears Avatar is scum, I don't know what to think of Avatar. If two scum are on Arden's mission and my count is right we lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little early to be throwing in the towel don't you think? How do you know the next two missions will fail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did *not* say I _knew_ two missions would fail in a row. If Arden is correct and Avatar is scum his mission may fail, ( thus my writing IF above)  and I said _if_ 2 scum get on Arden's mission it will fail, since it takes two scum to fail mission 4. I can't see them giving up a chance to fail the mission if they end up with 2 on Arden's mission since it is the hardest to fail.
> 
> As far as giving up? I've tried. Josh does not even bother to read what I write and comes in with some BS post. I see posts which scream scum and it seems as more are content with relying on PoE instead of not sending those who read scum. I hope Avatar's mission passes, if it does I might have a brighter outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think Josh is scum, you should not let him manipulate you. He's got a lot of experience and can play scum well. Don't fall for his games. If you get discouraged and give up, they will for sure win.
> 
> I really want to know the vote results now. It bugs me that someone is always holding this up. Probably more scum games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks wolfie. Yeah I do think he is scum. But I believe I am fighting a lost cause since Shai, started off with her scum read of me- shortly after my mission and Grandma thinks so too.
Click to expand...


It looks likely that Josh and Grandma are scum. I don't think I'm going to change my read on them regardless.

I think they are trying to discourage you and playing games. I would ignore them from here on out. 

JMO


----------



## Avatar4321

are they? There were only three objections. It has me concerned


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> are they? There were only three objections. It has me concerned



In what way?


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are more than willing to do the same to me, right Shai? *Strange that you passed this mission since Arden or me were once again on it. You know your scum reads?* Whatever. I guess you are not reading as well, given I said I was now questioning my scum read on you-due to Grandma's weird flip-flops. I think it stranger you don't even mention  Grandma's hard scum read on you- due to you "liking Avatar's plan" ( something pulled out of thin air)  - but focus on me and you don't even note her sudden turn around. If you really believed I was scum along with Arden why the hell did you pass this mission for a go?
Click to expand...


Cafe, have you ever solved a logic puzzle?  That's the way I'm approaching this.  I did question Grandma's scum read on me.  I guess you are the one not reading the thread.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh jeez I'm not trying to buddy you. Cafe is trying really hard to make you scum. He's trying to keep town off of the future missions. I'm trying to prevent him from doing that. He's been focused on you and Grandma all game. It's kind of obvious that he's tunneling you guys bad and I don't like it.
Click to expand...


*You* are trying to keep town off of missions-me.* BTW once again I am a she*.

 Shai declared me and Arden was scum- shortly after my mission passed and said she would not put me and Arden on any further missions after using her "plan' of purposely sending her scum reads on a mission- thereby setting me or Arden up as being scum- a long time ago.( Mission 2) The mission failed. AND GUESS WHAT Josh?

 Even after stating she would not send me or Arden on any further  mission's, you know, "cause me and Arden are scum" according to her. *SHE JUST APROVED* *yet another mission with Me and Arden on it*- when she declared she would not- thereby setting up me to take then scum fall and possibly Arden.

That is where I get she was trying to set me up as scum by declaring she was sending scum- knew the mission would fail and would keep pointing to me or Arden as scum and how about that- she is approving missions still with HER scum reads on them.

Why would you do that Shaitra? Hummmm


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are more than willing to do the same to me, right Shai? *Strange that you passed this mission since Arden or me were once again on it. You know your scum reads?* Whatever. I guess you are not reading as well, given I said I was now questioning my scum read on you-due to Grandma's weird flip-flops. I think it stranger you don't even mention  Grandma's hard scum read on you- due to you "liking Avatar's plan" ( something pulled out of thin air)  - but focus on me and you don't even note her sudden turn around. If you really believed I was scum along with Arden why the hell did you pass this mission for a go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, have you ever solved a logic puzzle?  That's the way I'm approaching this.  I did question Grandma's scum read on me.  I guess you are the one not reading the thread.
Click to expand...



Why did you vote to approve yet another mission with "your scum reads on it" ( me and Arden) when 'your plan " was to send your scum reads mission 2 and never do it again after mission two? But you did for mission 3?


----------



## ★Arden

We should stop talking about it Cafe. Wait until after the results, your last post has me worried you're giving Avatar/scum more ways to think about their options.


----------



## CaféAuLait

No problem Arden, Done.


----------



## Avatar4321

shaitra may have approved to find out the results.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results



Who's approved the mission to go forward or not has already been said.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Time to send in your mission pass vote right Avi? That's what you are going to do, pass it aren't you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Time to send in your mission pass vote right Avi? That's what you are going to do, pass it aren't you?


 
there is a reason we aren't saying anything till the mission is complete. We don't want scum to coordinate if they are on the team.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Time to send in your mission pass vote right Avi? That's what you are going to do, pass it aren't you?


 
there is a reason we aren't saying anything till the mission is complete. We don't want scum to coordinate if they are on the team.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Gotcha, I thought you were talking about to approve the mission going forward which has already been announced.

I agree. *DO NOT* say anything about your votes until SR announces it.* NOT ONE WORD*


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh jeez I'm not trying to buddy you. Cafe is trying really hard to make you scum. He's trying to keep town off of the future missions. I'm trying to prevent him from doing that. He's been focused on you and Grandma all game. It's kind of obvious that he's tunneling you guys bad and I don't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You* are trying to keep town off of missions-me.* BTW once again I am a she*.
> 
> Shai declared me and Arden was scum- shortly after my mission passed and said she would not put me and Arden on any further missions after using her "plan' of purposely sending her scum reads on a mission- thereby setting me or Arden up as being scum- a long time ago.( Mission 2) The mission failed. AND GUESS WHAT Josh?
> 
> Even after stating she would not send me or Arden on any further  mission's, you know, "cause me and Arden are scum" according to her. *SHE JUST APROVED* *yet another mission with Me and Arden on it*- when she declared she would not- thereby setting up me to take then scum fall and possibly Arden.
> 
> That is where I get she was trying to set me up as scum by declaring she was sending scum- knew the mission would fail and would keep pointing to me or Arden as scum and how about that- she is approving missions still with HER scum reads on them.
> 
> Why would you do that Shaitra? Hummmm
Click to expand...


That part is true. I'm not sure why she sent this mission either. There are a lot questionable things that have happened. arden, me and Grandma are the only ones that rejected the mission. I'm surprised that Aye sent the mission forward after stating that she didn't want to be on it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe is working really hard to make me scum when I am not.  I also have no idea how to get anyone to believe me because you all read me as scum in every game.    I'm not trying to complain or AtE here, just stating a fact.  The problem town has with this automatic read is by leaving me out, you are reducing the town pool to 5.  That greatly reduces our chance to win.
> 
> I have no idea why people want to keep linking me and Josh.  He seems to be buddying me and I'm starting to lean scum on him because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are more than willing to do the same to me, right Shai? *Strange that you passed this mission since Arden or me were once again on it. You know your scum reads?* Whatever. I guess you are not reading as well, given I said I was now questioning my scum read on you-due to Grandma's weird flip-flops. I think it stranger you don't even mention  Grandma's hard scum read on you- due to you "liking Avatar's plan" ( something pulled out of thin air)  - but focus on me and you don't even note her sudden turn around. If you really believed I was scum along with Arden why the hell did you pass this mission for a go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, have you ever solved a logic puzzle?  That's the way I'm approaching this.  I did question Grandma's scum read on me.  I guess you are the one not reading the thread.
Click to expand...


I saw you ask her after her hard scum read on you:

_"Could you post what that is please?"
_
That's it. You said nothing else- ignoring a seeming gigantic neon scum slip. Someone pulling reads out of thin air and making them up- only to withdraw them-after being called on it or- she totally forgot she had just labeled you a hard scum read as you suddenly appeared in the town category a bit later.


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, if you are so convinced I'm scum, so be it.  You are totally wrong.  But the fact that you continue to tunnel on me is something that everyone should be looking at.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmmm..........................................

I think I might know what the scum are trying to do here to win. BUT, I think it would be best for me to mention my theories after the results are in.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, if you are so convinced I'm scum, so be it.  You are totally wrong.  But the fact that you continue to tunnel on me is something that everyone should be looking at.



Not tunneling at all.

You just refuse to answer any question put in front of you. Instead, you ask me about "logic games" and you advocate sending scum reads( Mission 2) , say you won't vote your scum reads EVER AGAIN- ( mission 3) but do it again for mission 3. It is NOT logical to continue to vote to send your scum reads on missions- especially when we can't afford to lose mission's Shaitra.  

So Ill ask you 2 simple questions Shai, a yes or no is all that is needed for this one.

Was Grandma's pegging you as a hard scum read and her ensuing flip-flop a scum tell to you Shai?

Secondly:

Aside from me, who are your scum reads?


----------



## Josh_B

Avatar4321 said:


> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results



Cross talk.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
Click to expand...


I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.

Very, very interesting.

Hmmmm....................................................................


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, if you are so convinced I'm scum, so be it.  You are totally wrong.  But the fact that you continue to tunnel on me is something that everyone should be looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not tunneling at all.
> 
> You just refuse to answer any question put in front of you. Instead, you ask me about "logic games" and you advocate sending scum reads( Mission 2) , say you won't vote your scum reads EVER AGAIN- ( mission 3) but do it again for mission 3. It is NOT logical to continue to vote to send your scum reads on missions- especially when we can't afford to lose mission's Shaitra.
> 
> So Ill ask you 2 simple questions Shai, a yes or no is all that is needed for this one.
> 
> Was Grandma's pegging you as a hard scum read and her ensuing flip-flop a scum tell to you Shai?
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> Aside from me, who are your scum reads?
Click to expand...


BS, but whatever.  And the fact that you've never played a simple logic game tells me why you can't understand what I'm saying. 

Honestly, I haven't read everything as closely as I need to because I have been dealing with some issues RL.  To answer your simple question, maybe.  I need to re-read Grandma's ISO.  Going strictly on your interpretation, yes, it could be a scum-slip.  But she also could have seen that she was wrong and I am town.  And why are you putting EVER AGAIN when I'm pretty damn positive I never said that.  If you aren't scum, you are very misguided town.

I was reading Avi as scummy, but not so much now.  Grandma and Josh are null.  Wolf is town.  Arden, FA and Wake are leaning scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, if you are so convinced I'm scum, so be it.  You are totally wrong.  But the fact that you continue to tunnel on me is something that everyone should be looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not tunneling at all.
> 
> You just refuse to answer any question put in front of you. Instead, you ask me about "logic games" and you advocate sending scum reads( Mission 2) , say you won't vote your scum reads EVER AGAIN- ( mission 3) but do it again for mission 3. It is NOT logical to continue to vote to send your scum reads on missions- especially when we can't afford to lose mission's Shaitra.
> 
> So Ill ask you 2 simple questions Shai, a yes or no is all that is needed for this one.
> 
> Was Grandma's pegging you as a hard scum read and her ensuing flip-flop a scum tell to you Shai?
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> Aside from me, who are your scum reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, but whatever.  And the fact that you've never played a simple logic game tells me why you can't understand what I'm saying.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't read everything as closely as I need to because I have been dealing with some issues RL.  To answer your simple question, maybe.  I need to re-read Grandma's ISO.  Going strictly on your interpretation, yes, it could be a scum-slip.  But she also could have seen that she was wrong and I am town.  *And why are you putting EVER AGAIN when I'm pretty damn positive I never said that.  If you aren't scum, you are very misguided town.*
> 
> I was reading Avi as scummy, but not so much now.  Grandma and Josh are null.  Wolf is town.  Arden, FA and Wake are leaning scum.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

Here you go, when I first questioned your logic of sending your scum reads for mission 2 ( *which failed*) YOU SAID:




Shaitra said:


> Cafe, we have to have 3 successful missions. Gathering info from the missions, whether they pass or not is one of the ways to do it. Yes, two of my scum reads are on this mission. *If it fails, I will vote against you and Arden every time you are included on a team*. If it passes, then I will re-evaluate whether I am correct in my scum reads. Is it really that hard to understand?



(emphasis added)

You did indeed say it, and after mission 2 failed? You voted to send me and Arden on mission 3. So, yeah I can't understand _your_ "simple logic" game, given your statements and contradictions.

Maybe, if you can take a moment ( if you have the time)  you might see what I am saying about the Grandma read on you, instead of insisting I am scum and tunneling you. You might even see (given your quote above) as to why I am reading you as scummy due to_ your_ own statements,

PS: I would appreciate it if you stop with the petty insults, it is not like you. I get you are going through shit in RL, and I can't imagine what you and hubby are going through, I commented elsewhere on your current situation. I hope it resolves itself quickly.


:


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
Click to expand...


I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolf is town.



Funny how I'm being kept off every mission despite this isn't it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
Click to expand...


I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
Click to expand...


You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.

I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well.  It is irritating the ever living shit out of me, They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere. I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well.  It is irritating the ever living shit out of me, They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere. I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant.
Click to expand...


You do realize scum is doing this to you on purpose? It's absolutely true. I think they are messing with me too but in a different way. Think about how they win. They keep town off the missions. Or they put town on missions with them and then cast that townie as the one that failed it. How do they do that? Scumread the ever living crap out of the ones they want off and call out the ones on the mission when it fails so the townie is looked at as the scum that failed it and they are overlooked so they can go on the next mission.

I believe that has been their strategy all along and if you are getting frustrated it is because you are a pawn of theirs and that's why.

I would ignore them if I were you. How does town win? We exile those we are scumreading. Keep them off missions. Ignore their games. Don't let them get away with it.

Don't give up Cafe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This is completely outside the game and should not be counted as a game related post but both Shaitra and Cafe need a hug regardless of game, alignment or anything else. Let Wolfie take care of that for you.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
Click to expand...

 I was trying to communicate something. I was trying to tell everybody that we are not to communicate about the mission until the results come. That way scum cannot coordinate their votes. I find it interesting how wolf tried to do the exact opposite


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well. * It is irritating the ever living shit out of me,* They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere.* I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant*.
Click to expand...


Now you know how I feel.  I don't even want to read any game right now because I am tired of being constantly scum read.  I'm sorry I didn't have the time to devote 5 hours a day reading and re-reading every single post just to make sure I don't accidentally contradict myself.  I play to have fun and more and more playing here is not fun.  And I will stop the petty insults if you do.  You are very condensending in your posts to me.

Honestly, I totally forgot I stated that I would vote against you.  So sue me for being stupid.   I know I'm town and I am not the one messing with you.  All I did was point out the fact that by voting against the mission group while being included on the mission, you set yourself up to be used by scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw all four of us have been on. So the mission has hopefully been approved. I don't want to hear if you've approved or not until after the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was trying to communicate something. I was trying to tell everybody that we are not to communicate about the mission until the results come. That way scum cannot coordinate their votes. I find it interesting how wolf tried to do the exact opposite
Click to expand...


You might want to re-read what you wrote. I found the wording very interesting. You said all 4 of you have been on and hopefully it was approved and then said you don't want to hear if it's been approved or not until after the mission. I found your word choice very interesting and tried to call you out on it. We'll see.........................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well. * It is irritating the ever living shit out of me,* They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere.* I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know how I feel.  I don't even want to read any game right now because I am tired of being constantly scum read.  I'm sorry I didn't have the time to devote 5 hours a day reading and re-reading every single post just to make sure I don't accidentally contradict myself.  I play to have fun and more and more playing here is not fun.  And I will stop the petty insults if you do.  You are very condensending in your posts to me.
> 
> Honestly, I totally forgot I stated that I would vote against you.  So sue me for being stupid.   I know I'm town and I am not the one messing with you.  All I did was point out the fact that by voting against the mission group while being included on the mission, you set yourself up to be used by scum.
Click to expand...


Hi Shaitra and Cafe, I think you two need to stop here. I honestly don't think it does either of you any good and helps scum. 

Just move on from this is the best thing you can do here. 

JMO


----------



## Shaitra

You are right Wolf.  Sorry Cafe.  I'm willing to move on.


----------



## Avatar4321

I did read what I wrote. I wrote it. But you've been eager to get us sharing our votes. Why can't you wait till the mission is concluded?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cross talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well. * It is irritating the ever living shit out of me,* They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere.* I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know how I feel.  I don't even want to read any game right now because I am tired of being constantly scum read.  I'm sorry I didn't have the time to devote 5 hours a day reading and re-reading every single post just to make sure I don't accidentally contradict myself.  I play to have fun and more and more playing here is not fun.  And I will stop the petty insults if you do.  You are very condensending in your posts to me.
> 
> Honestly, I totally forgot I stated that I would vote against you.  So sue me for being stupid.   I know I'm town and I am not the one messing with you.  All I did was point out the fact that by voting against the mission group while being included on the mission, you set yourself up to be used by scum.
Click to expand...



A. You have been scum reading me before I thought your plan to send scum on a mission was questionable. In fact right after my mission 1 passed. You read me as scum *before* I said I would not pass a mission with scum reads on it.

B. I don't need to reread 5 hours to point out a statement I questioned you on before we even voted to pass or fail mission 2 personnel.

C. I have not been condescending  in my posts to you. I simply questioned why one would send their highest scum reads on missions. Thereby seemingly setting up that read to take the blame if the mission failed, but giving a seeming green light to the remainging 2 on the mission if it did indeed fail. 

D. I don't recall you saying "I set myself up to be used by scum if I fail a mission with scum reads on it"  If you did fine, I'll look later- headed to class. If you have not, it makes me wonder if that is not how scum might think as they choose someone to make them look scummy. 

E..I never said you were stupid Shai nor have I thought such. I don't get why one would continue to send their scum reads on missions if they really  want them to pass.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I did read what I wrote. I wrote it. But you've been eager to get us sharing our votes. Why can't you wait till the mission is concluded?



Avi, Your post stood out to me like a beacon. You say hopefully it's approved. Then you say you don't want anyone saying their votes. Why use the word approved first if you don't want the votes shared yet? It's like you were saying you approved it under the guise of reminding everyone not to share. It's contradictory.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait until the mission votes are in to discuss this but that post of Avi's is very interesting indeed.
> 
> Very, very interesting.
> 
> Hmmmm....................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well. * It is irritating the ever living shit out of me,* They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere.* I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know how I feel.  I don't even want to read any game right now because I am tired of being constantly scum read.  I'm sorry I didn't have the time to devote 5 hours a day reading and re-reading every single post just to make sure I don't accidentally contradict myself.  I play to have fun and more and more playing here is not fun.  And I will stop the petty insults if you do.  You are very condensending in your posts to me.
> 
> Honestly, I totally forgot I stated that I would vote against you.  So sue me for being stupid.   I know I'm town and I am not the one messing with you.  All I did was point out the fact that by voting against the mission group while being included on the mission, you set yourself up to be used by scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Shaitra and Cafe, I think you two need to stop here. I honestly don't think it does either of you any good and helps scum.
> 
> Just move on from this is the best thing you can do here.
> 
> JMO
Click to expand...



I really hate how this forum works and threads the responses, where you need to "click here" to see "new responses". Sorry wolf, I hope to shut up now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this comment earlier, and assumed he was speaking because he could see all of us commenting here and elsewhere OR the fact he is a mod and can see everyone online. It was the last sentence which I did a double take on and am unsure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it strange that he came in here and made that statement about how the mission has hopefully been approved and then suddenly made a deal about keeping the votes secret. Depending on mission results, it sure looks like he was trying to communicate something there. I mean, we just got done saying NOT to do that and he makes that comment anyway and tries to cover it up. If the mission passes, this is null. If not, this could of been a slip. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I totally missed that until you pointed it out, the contracting statement that is.
> 
> I honestly think I have become too embroiled with scum pushing me through on each mission to have many question it/me . Many here insisting I am the reason the mission failed, when I know I am town and I am being used by scum as some sort of pawn. Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well. * It is irritating the ever living shit out of me,* They have done well with smoke and mirrors. I don't think this game has ever gotten to me, it has this time and I am on the verge of replacing out of this game and elsewhere.* I really needed the distraction these games offer me right now, scum hunting, fun banter, etc. But instead of the distraction/fun I needed, it is becoming an irritant*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know how I feel.  I don't even want to read any game right now because I am tired of being constantly scum read.  I'm sorry I didn't have the time to devote 5 hours a day reading and re-reading every single post just to make sure I don't accidentally contradict myself.  I play to have fun and more and more playing here is not fun.  And I will stop the petty insults if you do.  You are very condensending in your posts to me.
> 
> Honestly, I totally forgot I stated that I would vote against you.  So sue me for being stupid.   I know I'm town and I am not the one messing with you.  All I did was point out the fact that by voting against the mission group while being included on the mission, you set yourself up to be used by scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Shaitra and Cafe, I think you two need to stop here. I honestly don't think it does either of you any good and helps scum.
> 
> Just move on from this is the best thing you can do here.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really hate how this forum works and threads the responses, where you need to "click here" to see "new responses". Sorry wolf, I hope to shut up now.
Click to expand...


I don't want you to shut up and you don't have to apologize to me for anything. I just don't want you and Shai to get into a wicked fight because it is only playing into scum's hands.

That's all. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well.



still pre-emptively blaming herself.


----------



## ★Arden

Everyone stop talking. Please.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the push on me for mission 2, I am sure Ill be the scapegoat if mission 3 if it fails as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still pre-emptively blaming herself.
Click to expand...


You mean like *Grandma *has already blamed me, you know the one who likes your post here Josh? The one who said just a just few pages back "Café was the only scum on mission 1 or mission 2"? Hummm? *You know, the one already setting me up to take the fall? *

The same way Shai did in saying she was sending her top scum choices on mission 2 and did it again in this mission 3? The one who started to label me as scum almost as soon as my Mission 1 had passed.  

I will congratulate scum in this game big time. I can only hope when I draw scum, I will play as well as you all have. I think it's hilarious Shai still has yet to answer why she is sending her top scum choices for missions, not just one mission but two missions in a row- but, has yet again wriggled out of answering the question, as to why she would do that, except say, its a simple logic game to send scum on missions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why congratulate them now Cafe? Grandma agree'd with an Avi post about me. 

Meh-Let them play their games. Ignoring it is the best solution.

Really. 

I will agree they are doing a good job of getting you riled up.

If you are scum this game Cafe, I will be congratulating you because you sure as hell look like frustrated town to me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

★Arden said:


> Everyone stop talking. Please.



I agree with this.

There's nothing to say until we're told the results.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I don't think it is scum getting me riled up as much as it is my own teammates Wolf. I believe you were correct in your assessment some time back, apathy towards the game set in a long time ago, and it is a great environment for scum to thrive in. I was not congratulating them now, ( although I can see how it reads that way) I meant I will congratulate them at the end of the game. Your read on my is 100 percent correct Wolf- totally frustrated town.


----------



## Avatar4321

stop looking scummy and people won't agree with me when I point out something is scummy.

and stop talking till the results are back


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> stop looking scummy and people won't agree with me when I point out something is scummy.
> 
> and stop talking till the results are back



He tells me to stop talking as he injects himself into the conversation and says something. You are cute Avi. LOL

And someone want to explain why we need to be quiet now cuz I don't get it? I can understand we need mission results but being able to talk with no night phase is an advantage to this set up. I do agree that bickering will get us nowhere. Still not sure the town motivation to killing all discussion though. :/


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The more we talk, the more ammo scum receives.


----------



## ★Arden

If they're on the mission they are seeing what town is thinking right now in order to figure out whether to change/keep their pass/fail- figure out what town will be inclined to think depending on what they decide to do. Trying to be as objective as possible here with this comment.

If you make any sort of post after I've fully explained it here, you are playing anti-town. We'll settle the rest after results.


----------



## FA_Q2

any post...
shit, really couldn't help it Arden 

anyways, I do agree.  We are getting far to tangled up in this.  Wait for the flip and go from there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, SR is going to be busy hosting a party at her place for several days with some players from MS so I don't know how much time she's going to even have to get back to us here. It's been far longer than the 48 hour limit to get in your votes. If this game stalls out for days, I'm worried people are going to lose interest. But if the plan is to all sit around for days and say nothing, so be it. I'll just move on from this then.


----------



## MathBlade

*Puts on Titus costume* OOC: I'm helping out Titus while she's doing this and the scum meet. Just posting some results here. Flavor from Titus to come later.

The mission *failed by a 3 to 1 vote.*
The next leader is *Arden*
The next mission Supermarket has 5 people. The town needs 4 out of 5 successes to go. Scum needs two failures.
Arden has *72 hours* to nominate the team of 5 people.

Titus is also offering an extension (time TBD) as her and house are VLA. The majority must vote for the extension in thread for it to happen.

And now after that commercial break continue with your play please


----------



## MathBlade

Note I'm helping her comod during the meet so please count anything I say as from her.


----------



## ★Arden

*extension please*
god, I can't even think right now.
all I know is me and Wolf, I think.
ugh...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Crap!!

House isn't in this game but *YES *to the extension. We are going to need the time.

Ugh..................................


----------



## MathBlade

Clarification House is not included in the majority as House is VLA.  Majority of people not on VLA.


----------



## Grandma

Extension  - yes.


----------



## Avatar4321

failed with one vote. Which means either Arden or cafe is the likely scum.

I'm fine with an extension


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> failed with one vote. Which means either Arden or cafe is the likely scum.



Because?


----------



## Shaitra

I'm fine with the extension.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> failed with one vote. Which means either Arden or cafe is the likely scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because?
Click to expand...


Lets look at it logically.  Unless we have managed to somehow vote one scum per mission Arden is scum because she is the same common denominator (aside from me and I'm town)  on both mission 2 and 3.


*Café choices for mission 1:
*
Café, Grandma, and Shaitra.

*(Of note:* Avatar and Wolfsister immediately post in thread their decision. I remind them we are to vote in PM and Scarlet had already said to PM votes as she opened it up for a vote.  Arden, Josh and Shai then post in thread they approved mission personal to pass, Wolf then restates her approved vote a second time).

Mission choice passes 100 percent

*Mission passes 100 percent.*

(after this mission passes,  Wolf, and Arden almost immediately decide it is a good idea for  brand new personnel being sent -because my mission passed with 100% on both votes- later though,_ Wolf  and Arden argue this means nothing as mission 1 usually always passes._ Shai OTOH believes a controlled replacement is best however. Avatar also says he is nervous there were scum on it given the 100 % pass, but Avatar believes keeping the same people is a good idea. After reading them all stating scum was probably on my mission I start to agree.


*Grandma choices Mission 2: 
*
Grandma, Josh, Cafe, and Arden.

*Of note*: Shai immediately states in thread she approved mission choices (417). Wolf says approves as well(422) Moon's post may mean nothing but he says "Yes Sir" in German to Grandma. Everyone already knows they are supposed to be voting in PM..

Café(me) had declared prior to the vote option opening/ being posted, I would not vote to pass any mission with scum read of mine or others.

Avatar and Café vote mission people down. I was vocal I would not send those I felt were scummy or others felt were scummy. Not sure of Avatars reason, I don't think he ever said.

*Mission  2 does not pass by 1 vote*.


*Avatar choices mission 3:
*
avatar, cafe, moonglow, and Arden

Wolf  declares her passing vote immediately, Aye asks if she is allowed to, I say I did no think it's breaking the rules, Aye posts her pass vote and FA comes in with some pretty good logic that scum could have been communicating in this manner.

Those disapproving are: Arden, Josh B, and Grandma I changed my vote back and forth and finally said screw it and passed it.

*Mission failed again by 1 vote*


And *if* scum are communicating by stating they are passing mission people etc as FA thought could happen. That sucks.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*If we want to win this game we can't pass Arden's mission choices.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's a nice conspiracy theory but it relies on scum being able to coordinate with each other in pretty specific ways that I'm not sure they could pull off without a QT. And I'm still not sure how mission pass/fail votes could be communicated and discussed simply by saying you are going to approve the mission going forward which is public knowledge and is always given out BEFORE anyone votes pass/fail on a mission anyway. I simply do not see how that could work.

I know for a fact that in mission 1 I said I was going to approve because I didn't know you had to PM. I was clueless so sue me. The game was quite confusing at that time.  Mission 3 Aye asked if it was o.k. You and I both said yes. Aye and I both said we approved. We both said we have nothing to hide. I didn't see the harm in it at the time. It's public knowledge before anyone votes on a mission anyway and said in thread anyway so what is the big deal? All this was done before FA made his post that it could be a way for scum to communicate but he was specifically talking about discussing your mission pass/fail votes which I, and others, have always said should be private and sent via PM and not discussed until released.

Cafe, I have been townreading you this entire game and I think it is very interesting how you immediately came out of the gate here with 1 mission fail on a mission you were on and threw mud at several of us. It seems defensive and like you were getting ahead of any possible discussion on this matter and I'm not sure what to make of it. :/


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's a nice conspiracy theory but it relies on scum being able to coordinate with each other in pretty specific ways that I'm not sure they could pull off without a QT. And I'm still not sure how mission pass/fail votes could be communicated and discussed simply by saying you are going to approve the mission going forward which is public knowledge and is always given out BEFORE anyone votes pass/fail on a mission anyway. I simply do not see how that could work.
> 
> I know for a fact that in mission 1 I said I was going to approve because I didn't know you had to PM. I was clueless so sue me. The game was quite confusing at that time.  Mission 3 Aye asked if it was o.k. You and I both said yes. Aye and I both said we approved. We both said we have nothing to hide. I didn't see the harm in it at the time. It's public knowledge before anyone votes on a mission anyway and said in thread anyway so what is the big deal? All this was done before FA made his post that it could be a way for scum to communicate but he was specifically talking about discussing your mission pass/fail votes which I, and others, have always said should be private and sent via PM and not discussed until released.
> 
> Cafe, I have been townreading you this entire game and I* think it is very interesting how you immediately came out of the gate here with 1 mission fail on a mission you were on and threw mud at several of us.* It seems defensive and like you were getting ahead of any possible discussion on this matter and I'm not sure what to make of it. :/




Wolf, ya know, go back and read. It was not me who suggested that my mission passed because scum were on it. It was others ( You , Avatar, Arden )  then I started to believe it. And I don't know why you took the above post personally. I believe I focused on who ( which included many more than you) was voting on thread due to FA mentioning it and then Arden calling for complete silence. This silence makes no sense to me. It means the only time we should speak is while our leader decides who to choose, after that we all need to shup up. Because votes will be going on for the mission choices and of course the mission itself.

Just because I said Arden's mission choice should fail has NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU. The next mission will pass to you. I think Arden is scum given the fact she is the common detonator on both failing missions. Unless as I said above we somehow managed to approve one scum per mission - I think that is further out there than Arden being scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade 

*V/LA for at least 72 hours. Thank you.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice conspiracy theory but it relies on scum being able to coordinate with each other in pretty specific ways that I'm not sure they could pull off without a QT. And I'm still not sure how mission pass/fail votes could be communicated and discussed simply by saying you are going to approve the mission going forward which is public knowledge and is always given out BEFORE anyone votes pass/fail on a mission anyway. I simply do not see how that could work.
> 
> I know for a fact that in mission 1 I said I was going to approve because I didn't know you had to PM. I was clueless so sue me. The game was quite confusing at that time.  Mission 3 Aye asked if it was o.k. You and I both said yes. Aye and I both said we approved. We both said we have nothing to hide. I didn't see the harm in it at the time. It's public knowledge before anyone votes on a mission anyway and said in thread anyway so what is the big deal? All this was done before FA made his post that it could be a way for scum to communicate but he was specifically talking about discussing your mission pass/fail votes which I, and others, have always said should be private and sent via PM and not discussed until released.
> 
> Cafe, I have been townreading you this entire game and I* think it is very interesting how you immediately came out of the gate here with 1 mission fail on a mission you were on and threw mud at several of us.* It seems defensive and like you were getting ahead of any possible discussion on this matter and I'm not sure what to make of it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, ya know, go back and read. It was not me who suggested that my mission passed because scum were on it. It was others ( You , Avatar, Arden )  then I started to believe it. And I don't know why you took the above post personally. I believe I focused on who ( which included many more than you) was voting on thread due to FA mentioning it and then Arden calling for complete silence. This silence makes no sense to me. It means the only time we should speak is while our leader decides who to choose, after that we all need to shup up. Because votes will be going on for the mission choices and of course the mission itself.
> 
> Just because I said Arden's mission choice should fail has NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU. The next mission will pass to you. I think Arden is scum given the fact she is the common detonator on both failing missions. Unless as I said above we somehow managed to approve one scum per mission - I think that is further out there than Arden being scum.
Click to expand...


I didn't take it personally but you mentioned my name several times with the voting for the mission to be approved stuff and then saying scum are trying to coordinate their votes that way. I felt that came out of nowhere because I know I was not doing anything of the kind. Now that you explained you don't think we should be silent, that changes what I thought you meant. You know, it's the written word Cafe and I can only interpret what is written by what I see and I will not always be getting the correct message that is intended every time. Sometimes a further explanation will be needed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good-take a break. I hope we get the extension also. 

Day-um.


----------



## ★Arden

I'll be here later, but what I can say right now is that "Arden was on both missions and both missions failed" is a naive way of looking at things. I think what happened (as I've hinted at multiple times before the final results were revealed) is Avatar, despite scumreading me, sent me on the mission with him for me to take the fall for both. Also, if I was scum on both missions rejecting both is stupid because I would think I'd be practically claiming scum.

One last thing I really want to say is look at my last town game here. If you can't tell it's exactly the same and not my scum game, then take a second look. I think I'm pretty obviously town and have been, and the circumstances particularly Avatar's mission (APPROVED DESPITE WIDESPREAD SCUMREADS SMH) are coming together to purposefully make me look worse.


----------



## Josh_B

CaféAuLait said:


> Lets look at it logically. Unless we have managed to somehow vote one scum per mission Arden is scum because she is the same common denominator (aside from me and I'm town) on both mission 2 and 3.



***POOF*** Grandma and Shiatra reads dissapear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOOHOO! that's how we get confirmed town! 
Arden, Grandma, Shaitra, Me, Wolfsister and Moonglow are town. 
 Pick these in any order and this mission will be succeed.


----------



## Grandma

I very much doubt that Wolfsister is Town.


----------



## ★Arden

I want everyone to list their top 3 townreads in their next post. This mission could potentially end in a loss if it's not planned ahead of time so there's no time for waffling right now. Good night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> WOOHOO! that's how we get confirmed town!
> 
> Arden, Grandma, Shaitra, Me, Wolfsister and Moonglow are town.
> Pick these in any order and this mission will be succeed.



This is all dependent on Cafe being scum except for myself and Moonglow. I'm pretty sure the other 4 are her choices for scum this game.

So my question is, how sure are you that Cafe is scum and why?


----------



## FA_Q2

★Arden said:


> I want everyone to list their top 3 townreads in their next post. This mission could potentially end in a loss if it's not planned ahead of time so there's no time for waffling right now. Good night.


You do realize that you need to send 4 more, right?
This is a 5 man mission.

With that said, my top three are Me, Avatar and Moon.

Cafe somewhat worries me as she has been on every mission and 2 of those failed and with suspicion of scum on the one that did pass.  I only get town from her posting though.


----------



## Moonglow

★Arden said:


> I'll be here later, but what I can say right now is that "Arden was on both missions and both missions failed" is a naive way of looking at things. I think what happened (as I've hinted at multiple times before the final results were revealed) is Avatar, despite scumreading me, sent me on the mission with him for me to take the fall for both. Also, if I was scum on both missions rejecting both is stupid because I would think I'd be practically claiming scum.
> 
> One last thing I really want to say is look at my last town game here. If you can't tell it's exactly the same and not my scum game, then take a second look. I think I'm pretty obviously town and have been, and the circumstances particularly Avatar's mission (APPROVED DESPITE WIDESPREAD SCUMREADS SMH) are coming together to purposefully make me look worse.


Sure buddy, sure. So Avi had you as the a fall guy of the failure,,? I doubt that seriously...


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want everyone to list their top 3 townreads in their next post. This mission could potentially end in a loss if it's not planned ahead of time so there's no time for waffling right now. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you need to send 4 more, right?
> This is a 5 man mission.
> 
> With that said, my top three are Me, Avatar and Moon.
> 
> Cafe somewhat worries me as she has been on every mission and 2 of those failed and with suspicion of scum on the one that did pass.  I only get town from her posting though.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is suspect that she is...


----------



## ScarletRage

*Extensionapproved. Arden has until November 11th 2014 to submit the team.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be here later, but what I can say right now is that "Arden was on both missions and both missions failed" is a naive way of looking at things. I think what happened (as I've hinted at multiple times before the final results were revealed) is Avatar, despite scumreading me, sent me on the mission with him for me to take the fall for both. Also, if I was scum on both missions rejecting both is stupid because I would think I'd be practically claiming scum.
> 
> One last thing I really want to say is look at my last town game here. If you can't tell it's exactly the same and not my scum game, then take a second look. I think I'm pretty obviously town and have been, and the circumstances particularly Avatar's mission (APPROVED DESPITE WIDESPREAD SCUMREADS SMH) are coming together to purposefully make me look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy, sure. So Avi had you as the a fall guy of the failure,,? I doubt that seriously...
Click to expand...


Avi added her at the last minute. He's clever enough to pull that off. Do you think Arden is scum then?


----------



## Moonglow

Moonglow said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be here later, but what I can say right now is that "Arden was on both missions and both missions failed" is a naive way of looking at things. I think what happened (as I've hinted at multiple times before the final results were revealed) is Avatar, despite scumreading me, sent me on the mission with him for me to take the fall for both. Also, if I was scum on both missions rejecting both is stupid because I would think I'd be practically claiming scum.
> 
> One last thing I really want to say is look at my last town game here. If you can't tell it's exactly the same and not my scum game, then take a second look. I think I'm pretty obviously town and have been, and the circumstances particularly Avatar's mission (APPROVED DESPITE WIDESPREAD SCUMREADS SMH) are coming together to purposefully make me look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy, sure. So Avi had you as the a fall guy of the failure,,?
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be here later, but what I can say right now is that "Arden was on both missions and both missions failed" is a naive way of looking at things. I think what happened (as I've hinted at multiple times before the final results were revealed) is Avatar, despite scumreading me, sent me on the mission with him for me to take the fall for both. Also, if I was scum on both missions rejecting both is stupid because I would think I'd be practically claiming scum.
> 
> One last thing I really want to say is look at my last town game here. If you can't tell it's exactly the same and not my scum game, then take a second look. I think I'm pretty obviously town and have been, and the circumstances particularly Avatar's mission (APPROVED DESPITE WIDESPREAD SCUMREADS SMH) are coming together to purposefully make me look worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure buddy, sure. So Avi had you as the a fall guy of the failure,,? I doubt that seriously...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi added her at the last minute. He's clever enough to pull that off. Do you think Arden is scum then?
Click to expand...

It's possible if they each know who scum is.


----------



## Josh_B

Wolfsister77 said:


> So my question is, how sure are you that Cafe is scum and why?



Really sure.


Wolfsister77 said:


> So my question is, how sure are you that Cafe is scum and why?



super sure. Cafe was claiming to be the scape goat from the very beginning. A mission had never failed and I don't even think that Cafe had been picked for the second mission when she started saying that she was being set-up. 

Cafe immediately started pointing fingers at Shiatra and Grandma. Which was really bad OMGUS. It's also the same tactic that the Fedora hat girl used in the video. 

So far Cafe has been super focused on the people that have been on the mission without considering the people off the missions and how they may have played a role. It really diverts attention from the people off of the missions which is something that I would want to do if were scum to keep the heat off of my scum buddies.

Cafe's stance on Arden seems really convenient now that it's his mission and considering that this mission will be one of the toughest missions to choose for. All Cafe seems to be doing is accussing everyone of being scum and that's not going to be helpful for this mission. 

Add in some other things. Cafe's recent claim of rando picking for the first mission instead of attempting to pick someone that was town.Cafe was 99% sure that he was going to pick Grandma on  the first mission even though she claims that she had no read. 
I think Avatar was cross talking on his mission, and has thus far been the only person that Cafe has supported.


----------



## Josh_B

Grandma said:


> I very much doubt that Wolfsister is Town.



Why? She seems pretty town to me.


----------



## Josh_B

I'm going to be V/La for the next three days. 
 I have National Guard Duty.


----------



## Grandma

Josh_B said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt that Wolfsister is Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? She seems pretty town to me.
Click to expand...


The way she and Cafe are playing against each other seems fake. I can't quite put my finger on it, but to me it seems contrived, Scum distancing themselves from each other.


----------



## ★Arden

FA_Q2 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want everyone to list their top 3 townreads in their next post. This mission could potentially end in a loss if it's not planned ahead of time so there's no time for waffling right now. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that you need to send 4 more, right?
> This is a 5 man mission.
Click to expand...


What I want is right now for everyone to make their 3 biggest townreads explicitly clear. I'm tired to having to search through earlier posts for potential contradictions or to see what sort of relations there are between certain users. Even with the extension, it's a waste of time that we don't have.


----------



## Grandma

I can give you my top 2 - Josh and FA.


----------



## Shaitra

Josh, FA and Moonglow are my top town reads.


----------



## ScarletRage

*No time to verify an accusation of editing. Editing is not cool. Any edits after this point will result in mod kill.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

That sucks. Who the hell is editing their posts and why? I consider that cheating in a game like this. :/


----------



## Grandma

I can confirm editing took place, but I won't say who did it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I already found it.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Just remembered, modkills cannot happen in resistance. Lol.

Instead, the slot will be force replaced and lose its vote in the approve/reject stage if editing happens.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Josh_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt that Wolfsister is Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? She seems pretty town to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way she and Cafe are playing against each other seems fake. I can't quite put my finger on it, but to me it seems contrived, Scum distancing themselves from each other.
Click to expand...


I have been ignoring this comment because of what Cafe is going through right now that you are very well aware of. My behavior toward her recently has a lot more to do with me being human than anything to do with this game and that is all I'm going to say about it except I think she needs a break and needs to be kept off the next mission. I will however point out that this reasoning you are now using is completely different than the reasoning you gave last time we discussed this issue and your ever changing reasoning for your reads is reason enough for me not to feel comfortable with you on the next mission.

Besides Grandma and Cafe being kept off, there's a couple more that probably should be as well. Avi is suspicious enough with his cross-talks posts that I don't want to take a risk there. I'm just not sure if they were as innocent as he was saying or if he was being clever there and it's too risky. Plus he didn't answer my last question to him. Based on my earlier scumread on Wake and PoE, Aye should probably be kept off also. Aye has not done anything to make me think she is scum since she took over for Wake so this is mostly PoE and I have nothing to see based on missions since she hasn't been on one.

Josh's recent posts are very pro-town and FA's given off some very pro-town posts as well. I only put FA lower than Josh because Josh has a lot more posting to go off of. Plus, I don't think he was the fail on the mission he was on. I'm pretty confident than Moonglow and Shaitra are town also.

So Arden, besides myself, my 3 biggest townreads are Josh, Shaitra, and Moonglow. I would be willing to accept FA also.

I like to keep off Grandma, Avi, Cafe, and Aye.


----------



## Avatar4321

I added Arden because I needed to know if the next mission could be trusted.

moonglow aye and FA are probably my top town reads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Enjoy this photo of a wolf with some sort of fruit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, LOL. That above photo was supposed to go along with a post in game 8 but Wolfie had one too many tonight and put it here. 

Please pay no attention to me.


----------



## Moonglow

Avi,fay and Josh for me as town reads..


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage MathBlade

I hate to do this but I need to request a replacement for this game. I'm over extended. The commitment to this game might not be huge but I'm not really excited for this one and it's draining my mental focus from the rest of life and I need that energy and focus. I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hopefully, mathblade can replace in.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Wolfsister do not delete a post. If it was in the wrong game just say so. The same rules for editing apply to deletion people in the future.

Given Math helped me, she should not sub in IMO. She can though bc I did not tellher the team. If everyone approves, I will ask Math *


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm fine with it as long as she doesn't know anything about who is on what team.


----------



## Grandma

I hope things get better, Avi.

Hi, Mathblade!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm ok with Math subbing in. 

Why am I not getting notifications for this game? The last one I received was last week.   This software 'upgrade' sucks!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Top 3 town reads: 

Me, Moonglow, Cafe


----------



## ★Arden

Okay. I'm seeing the posts, but I don't think that's everyone. Deadline is in two days; I'll be here tomorrow to finally put time into this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just pick a team based on what you have gotten so far and we'll vote on it.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm not getting updates either, but we are still all go in this corner...


----------



## Wolfsister77

You can go actually into the thread and at the top right you can turn on-watch thread and if your alerts are set up to be on-this thread should give you an alert whenever you post in it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> You can go actually into the thread and at the top right you can turn on-watch thread and if your alerts are set up to be on-this thread should give you an alert whenever you post in it.



I did that when I subbed in. There's other threads that suddenly stopped sending me alerts too.


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go actually into the thread and at the top right you can turn on-watch thread and if your alerts are set up to be on-this thread should give you an alert whenever you post in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that when I subbed in. There's other threads that suddenly stopped sending me alerts too.
Click to expand...

I reset my computer and got rid of unwanted baggage....runs so much faster...


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can go actually into the thread and at the top right you can turn on-watch thread and if your alerts are set up to be on-this thread should give you an alert whenever you post in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that when I subbed in. There's other threads that suddenly stopped sending me alerts too.
Click to expand...

Odd, mine are still working.  You might want to check your options and ensure that getting an alert for watched threads is checked.  I know that you are able to turn that off, perhaps somehow yours was switched off by the server.


----------



## ★Arden

So far, I know I want to send:

Arden
Wolf

The next 3 are... dubious. I was originally townreading Josh, but his responses and the result during Mission 2 are making me nervous. No way it's Avatar's slot, probably not Cafe either. I'm having these thoughts that one/both of them is scum blaming me for the mission- iirc, Cafe was the one to instantly turn on me, and I'm not feeling too good about that.

This leaves:

Grandma
Wake
FA_Q2
Shaitra
Moonglow

No strong feelings toward Grandma one way or the other, which is probably a good sign considering the unholy number of null-to-scumreads I have in this game. I completely forgot Wake was even in this game, and from what I remember, it's a no there. FA has been putting in clear effort. That doesn't make him town, but from my experience it's a slight townlean. Shaitra is the same as Grandma but there are things about her posts that bother me that are hard to put in words (which I hope isn't just about her scumreading me); I'm also getting their posts mixed up when I read often. The whole ending in -a thing... As for Moonglow, literally no idea. Every post of his about me annoys me, like he's deliberately twisting everything I say so it looks scummy. I'm just not sure if it's town confirmation bias, or scum tunneling.

I think, in order of most confident to least for my list, it will probably be:

Arden
Wolf
FA_Q2
Grandma
Shaitra/Moonglow


----------



## ★Arden

Also, Moonglow is probably going over Shaitra just because there's a good number of people townreading him, and I don't think scum would be so forward so as to all townread him either. He's probably actually town for that, in hindsight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, Cafe is on V/LA and Avi replaced out. I certainly hope this doesn't prolong the voting.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, Cafe is on V/LA and Avi replaced out. I certainly hope this doesn't prolong the voting.



I am back and will catch up sometime tomorrow and everywhere, I hope. Please be patient with me. Thanks all. And apologies to all for my absence.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Cafe is on V/LA and Avi replaced out. I certainly hope this doesn't prolong the voting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back and will catch up sometime tomorrow and everywhere, I hope. Please be patient with me. Thanks all. And apologies to all for my absence.
Click to expand...


I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think you should send Moon with us Arden. I think he's town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Thanks kindly Wolf.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, how sure are you that Cafe is scum and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sure.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, how sure are you that Cafe is scum and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> super sure. Cafe was claiming to be the scape goat from the very beginning. A mission had never failed and I don't even think that Cafe had been picked for the second mission when she started saying that she was being set-up.
> 
> Cafe immediately started pointing fingers at Shiatra and Grandma. Which was really bad OMGUS. It's also the same tactic that the Fedora hat girl used in the video.
> 
> So far Cafe has been super focused on the people that have been on the mission without considering the people off the missions and how they may have played a role. It really diverts attention from the people off of the missions which is something that I would want to do if were scum to keep the heat off of my scum buddies.
> 
> Cafe's stance on Arden seems really convenient now that it's his mission and considering that this mission will be one of the toughest missions to choose for. All Cafe seems to be doing is accussing everyone of being scum and that's not going to be helpful for this mission.
> 
> Add in some other things. Cafe's recent claim of rando picking for the first mission instead of attempting to pick someone that was town.Cafe was 99% sure that he was going to pick Grandma on  the first mission even though she claims that she had no read.
> I think Avatar was cross talking on his mission, and has thus far been the only person that Cafe has supported.
Click to expand...


This post is full of so many lies I don't know where to start.

Josh says:



> super sure. Cafe was claiming to be the scape goat from the very beginning. A mission had never failed and I don't even think that Cafe had been picked for the second mission when she started saying that she was being set-up.



No, you are wrong. As a matter of fact I would like to point out BEFORE my mission had even passed or failed you Josh, yes YOU, Shai, Wolf, Arden and Moon were all advocating scum were on it or may be on it as soon as the mission people passed muster. The mission itself was not even up for a vote yet.

I said nothing *Until after YOU, SHAI, and WOLF kept calling me scum and kept calling for new mission replacements- BEFORE my mission was even up for a pass or fail, you all did this as soon as my mission personnel passed 100 percent AND AFTER my mission passed. YOU ALL CONVINCED me my mission must have scum on it. Why?  Because we just had to replace everyone because it passed 100 percent  -AGAIN this was BEFORE my mission had even been sent in for a pass or fail vote. *

*I am breaking these replies up so I don't have a extremely long post and it will be easier to read. 
*


----------



## CaféAuLait

> Cafe immediately started pointing fingers at Shiatra and Grandma. Which was really bad OMGUS. It's also the same tactic that the Fedora hat girl used in the video.



Shai was calling me scum AS SOON as my mission choice passed! I was town reading her far after that.

Again This is total BULL. I did not question Shai or Grandma- until far later in the game-_ after everyone kept saying over and over, there must be scum on my mission and we had to change out the players, either all of them or some of them._ 

*Please allow me to remind you again who started to question it. It was YOU, WOLF, SHAI, Arden and MOON all demanding a BRAND NEW TEAM -As soon as my mission choices passed 100%. 
*
Then my mission passes and I am relieved, "yeah no scum I think", everyone can relax. BUT NO. Again, YOU, WOLF, MOON, Arden and SHAI all decide on putting complete new players or a controlled switch while sending scum reads (that was Shai) on missions was best. So, who was saying the mission was going to fail by suggesting scum was on mine and not to send my team Josh?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Add in some other things. Cafe's recent claim of rando picking for the first mission instead of attempting to pick someone that was town.Cafe was 99% sure that he was going to pick Grandma on the first mission even though she claims that she had no read.



*Focus here Josh. POST number 250 - BEFORE my mission people pass AND BEFORE the first mission flip, *I answer Wolf’s demands on why I sent Grandma (Wolf wonders if Grandma posting elsewhere is scummy and wonders if it is Grandma holding up the vote pass/fail vote). Remember that post number 250. READ IT. I never said I went to random.org as you have intimated over and over, I was very clear in my post to Wolfsister: 

My post 250 to Wolf:



> I don't think I ever gave a reason for picking Grandma (I really had/have no read on her) and the only thing I could do was not chose anyone I thought maybe scum (given the set up, there are terribly small amount of posts, it is almost impossible to get any reads). So, I picked the next in line as was suggested by Arden. I then went back and forth on who was a stronger town read between FA and then Shai and asked if anyone had any objections. You said you were fine with said choices as did several others. *In fact, in post 133 you suggest you would be good with Grandma going- before I ever proposed *



Everyone kept saying to me it was going to be too hard to pick given there was no information and reads were impossible. In fact many just said- pick whoever, it will be too hard Café. Shai was one, Wolf another, I will have the posts up shortly Scum Josh,


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh you want to read the action as it happened? you want Relevant post numbers? YOU WANT THEM YOU GOT EM: I’ll post the action as it happens:


It’s Unanimous! My mission personnel pass with flying colors. And guess who jumps in and says he is nervous it did, that’s right Avatar. Post 264

And then Wolfsister right after Avatar suggests there might be scum 265 since my mission choices passed 100 percent.

post 267* Wolf is the first to suggest we do not pick the same people BEFORE the mission even has a chance to pass or fail*

FA wonders the same in his post 269

After all the doubt, I acknowledge and hope I have not picked scum as has been suggested by YOU, Avatar, Wolf, Moon. poat  270



*(Remember the above is before the flip as to whether my mission choices pass or fails)

*

My mission passes!! Yeah!! (I think)*.*

*Shai comes in with a bit of great reasoning:
*
_“Even if it is an all-town team scum could have voted for it to make us doubt people on the mission_.post 273”

280 Josh pop's in and attribute quotes to me I never said or suggested trying to make me look like the bad guy.

*Moon* is the first person to suggest a brand new team. post 308

Post 310 *Wolfsister also says she wants new people*. And says the best way is to analyze fail votes

311 *Shai *comes in and says all new people are good too.

*Grandma* says the same 312

I say I have no issues with sending new people, but don’t understand how it will help us find scum.* I think adding one more may be a better way and then go from there.*


*Avatar* *who was for replacing people has now decided it is best not to and scum may be suggesting mission replacement. 318*

*Wolf* advocates again a whole new team 321

I am still confused

*Wolf* still is advocating sending all new people. 333

*FA says he does not understand why we should send a whole new team* 339

*Avatar* reads Arden as scum once again 342 but says staying with same people is good.

*345 Wolf says its odd Avatar wants to stay with same people.*

346 Shai advocates her controlled replacement 2 new 2 old.

*Shai then reads me as scum along with Arden 347*

*Wolf says I am scum 348*

*Moon says again we need all new people AGAIN 351*

*Wolf calls me scum several more times in the following posts*

I then question why Shai and  Wolf are reading me as scum in post 360

IMPORTANT JOSH Pay attention now

Josh jumps in and asks me what I think of Grandma and Shai

I say I had a town read on Shai I state I still have no read on Grandma 380 OMG LOOK JOSH I never blamed them Shai started called me the scum FAR before I ever read her as scum

*Shai *says she is fine with sending her two scum reads on the mission Cafe and Arden
(I question this big time)

*Shai once again calls me scum* and says this is the best way to see who is scum and will never vote me or Arden for a mission again.

*I HAVE NOT READ SHAI AS SCUM YET*

(That is where I start to believe I am being set up to take the fall because these were people advocating for a brand new team or at least 2 brand new member to go) BUT keeping scum reads on the mission.


396 *Shai calls me scum once again* I have had a town read on her till this point and null on Grandma.

*Shai reads me as scum again. 399* with what seems to be a BS read, (coupled with the fact she calls me scum and wants to send me on a mission, and replace those who just passed a mission, yes I feel I am being set up. I say I will not pass said mission with scum reads on it).


It was not until posts in the 400s where I finally agree scum must be on my mission after everyone has suggested it over and over- and people needed to be replaced out completely and I was seemingly stupid for suggesting just adding one person per mission and going from there.* In fact, I was called scum because I did not understand why an entire new team should go and why someone would advocate sending their top two scum picks. Avatar was suspected for being scum for the same reason.  Everyone is saying it. Or is it everyone? Or just those advocating over and over we need a new team?*

Josh
Shai
Wolf
Moon
Arden (let her original plan go and decided as well, a new plan was needed)


*BUT suddenly after advocating or a new team for pages and pages, Wolf says I should not suspect my choices because the first mission ALWAYS passes. Duh Café! 463* BUT then does a 180 and says a whole new team is needed

Then *Josh calls me scum 470* and advocates sending a *NEW team each mission 478*. BUT then Josh says he won’t say what his plan is UNITL a mission fails but has been advocating for a new teams the entire time – Arden calls him on this and he repeats what he had already said- brand new personnel for each and every mission that fails. *(REMEMBER JOSH NO MISSION had failed yet)* And so on….Also of note it was YOU Josh suggested mission 2 would fail Arden is all over you for that in several posts.


LOOK at Josh’s post 478. And forward.

My nervousness was the result of everyone suggesting we needed a new team because scum were on it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I can give you my top 2 - Josh and FA.



Josh is scum Grandma. I am surprised you have not picked up on the BS posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at it logically. Unless we have managed to somehow vote one scum per mission Arden is scum because she is the same common denominator (aside from me and I'm town) on both mission 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***POOF*** Grandma and Shiatra reads dissapear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOHOO! that's how we get confirmed town!
> Arden, Grandma, Shaitra, Me, Wolfsister and Moonglow are town.
> Pick these in any order and this mission will be succeed.
Click to expand...


Please do show us Josh where any scum reads have disappeared? TIA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's a nice conspiracy theory but it relies on scum being able to coordinate with each other in pretty specific ways that I'm not sure they could pull off without a QT. And I'm still not sure how mission pass/fail votes could be communicated and discussed simply by saying you are going to approve the mission going forward which is public knowledge and is always given out BEFORE anyone votes pass/fail on a mission anyway. I simply do not see how that could work.
> 
> I know for a fact that in mission 1 I said I was going to approve because I didn't know you had to PM. I was clueless so sue me. The game was quite confusing at that time.  Mission 3 Aye asked if it was o.k. You and I both said yes. Aye and I both said we approved. We both said we have nothing to hide. I didn't see the harm in it at the time. It's public knowledge before anyone votes on a mission anyway and said in thread anyway so what is the big deal? All this was done before FA made his post that it could be a way for scum to communicate but he was specifically talking about discussing your mission pass/fail votes which I, and others, have always said should be private and sent via PM and not discussed until released.
> 
> *Cafe, I have been townreading you this entire game* and I think it is very interesting how you immediately came out of the gate here with 1 mission fail on a mission you were on and threw mud at several of us. It seems defensive and like you were getting ahead of any possible discussion on this matter and I'm not sure what to make of it. :/



Totally untrue Wolfsister. You have said I was scum many times. See my long post above for post numbers. It was not me throwing the mud. You need to go back and look at the facts, again in my long post with numbers.

Josh, Shai and you all called me scum- before my mission even passed or failed you read me as scum many, times. All of this before my mission even passed. All of you to include Arden, Shai, Josh, You and Moon advocated for new mission people insisting there were scum on my mission- you all said it enough and or suggested weird plans of sending scum reads or approving scum reads, sometimes 2 missions in a row with all of your scum reads on it- I began to believe only scum would do this to confuse town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-I was talking about your posts since the last mission failed where I said you were throwing mud. You immediately came in here and started accusing several of us like you are doing now also. A lot of this is new stuff I haven't even heard from you yet. I am really beyond caring at this point. This game has dragged on for quite some time and I don't even remember a lot of the things you are now accusing me of. I remember distinctly in the video of missions with low numbers of people on it passing even with spies on it because they were too afraid they'd be caught. That is the reason I kept bringing up that the first mission could of passed with scum on it. I thought that was a pretty strong observation that needed to be said. I especially thought it was odd that Avi wanted to keep the same people on it and was defending sending the same people despite this. I thought that was a bad idea. Just because it passed, did not mean they were all town.

You have been on every mission Cafe and you have accused just about everyone in this game of suspicious actions. Before these latest posts, you were accusing Grandma, Shai, Josh, Wake. You said Wake was talking setup too much and you said my meta changed which I explained is across all games due to RL. You were tunneling and concentrating really hard on Shai and Grandma but still kept bringing suspicion on several others. I'm not going to spend time digging up posts because I don't have the time. 

Now, after this mission, it's Arden, Josh, me, Moon, Shai and maybe others. I don't know if you still find Grandma suspicious after saying so for so long. You seemed to have dropped that now. It's hard to tell who your picks are because it changes. It's like after every mission, you go back and dig up posts to find new reasons to accuse people. Some of this stuff, I haven't even heard before. I think I am justified in feeling you are throwing mud at just about everyone and seeing what sticks.

Besides seemingly forgetting about Grandma you also seemed to also gloss over Avi's crosstalk posts after agreeing with me they were suspicious. I thought it was a pretty good observation in the first place but you seem to have forgotten them now or don't want to bring them up. You also kept saying you don't have a read on Avi most of the game. It's interesting how most of us are scum to you but you gloss over him or things he's said.

I have been townreading you for quite some time. Until your posts after this mission, and I am now questioning that townread big time. Now, You tell me I'm lying because I said all game instead of most of the game. Like reads can never change.  I am so beyond fed up with stuff in Mafia games at USMB that I think I have pretty much hit a wall as far as my frustration level is. Think what you want. Since the deadline is tomorrow, it might be nice if you say who you want on this mission if you even have 5 people you trust enough to send.


----------



## Josh_B

k I'm back. I had a great time, the weekend was 10x easier than most other drills but I'm glad to be home. 

It going to take me a moment to respond to cafe. her recent posts are kind of intense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> k I'm back. I had a great time, the weekend was 10x easier than most other drills but I'm glad to be home.


----------



## ★Arden

Not reading the walls, I'm tired enough as is.

Arden
Wolf
FA_Q2
Moon
Grandma

I _think_ this is what I'm comfortable with.

The good thing about this mission is that it needs two scum to fail. While I have been slightly out of it this game, I think my reads are pretty on point, from the past mission results too. I strongly doubt this list is screwed up enough to have two scum in it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Not reading the walls, I'm tired enough as is.
> 
> Arden
> Wolf
> FA_Q2
> Moon
> Grandma
> 
> I _think_ this is what I'm comfortable with.
> 
> The good thing about this mission is that it needs two scum to fail. While I have been slightly out of it this game, I think my reads are pretty on point, from the past mission results too. I strongly doubt this list is screwed up enough to have two scum in it.



Arden you need to bold this and @ SR and tell her this is your proposed team if this is who you want to send so that we can vote whether or not to approve the mission to go forward.


----------



## ★Arden

*ScarletRage:

Arden
Wolf
FA_Q2
Moon
Grandma*
*
Locking this in, my best and only real option...*


----------



## CaféAuLait

What I also think of note was Shai stating she was upset with this game because I was finally  scum reading her- BUT she


Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-I was talking about your posts since the last mission failed where I said you were throwing mud. You immediately came in here and started accusing several of us like you are doing now also. A lot of this is new stuff I haven't even heard from you yet. I am really beyond caring at this point. This game has dragged on for quite some time and I don't even remember a lot of the things you are now accusing me of. I remember distinctly in the video of missions with low numbers of people on it passing even with spies on it because they were too afraid they'd be caught. That is the reason I kept bringing up that the first mission could of passed with scum on it. I thought that was a pretty strong observation that needed to be said. I especially thought it was odd that Avi wanted to keep the same people on it and was defending sending the same people despite this. I thought that was a bad idea. Just because it passed, did not mean they were all town.
> 
> You have been on every mission Cafe and you have accused just about everyone in this game of suspicious actions. Before these latest posts, you were accusing Grandma, Shai, Josh, Wake. You said Wake was talking setup too much and you said my meta changed which I explained is across all games due to RL. You were tunneling and concentrating really hard on Shai and Grandma but still kept bringing suspicion on several others. I'm not going to spend time digging up posts because I don't have the time.
> 
> Now, after this mission, it's Arden, Josh, me, Moon, Shai and maybe others. I don't know if you still find Grandma suspicious after saying so for so long. You seemed to have dropped that now. It's hard to tell who your picks are because it changes. It's like after every mission, you go back and dig up posts to find new reasons to accuse people. Some of this stuff, I haven't even heard before. I think I am justified in feeling you are throwing mud at just about everyone and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Besides seemingly forgetting about Grandma you also seemed to also gloss over Avi's crosstalk posts after agreeing with me they were suspicious. I thought it was a pretty good observation in the first place but you seem to have forgotten them now or don't want to bring them up. You also kept saying you don't have a read on Avi most of the game. It's interesting how most of us are scum to you but you gloss over him or things he's said.
> 
> I have been townreading you for quite some time. Until your posts after this mission, and I am now questioning that townread big time. Now, You tell me I'm lying because I said all game instead of most of the game. Like reads can never change.  I am so beyond fed up with stuff in Mafia games at USMB that I think I have pretty much hit a wall as far as my frustration level is. Think what you want. Since the deadline is tomorrow, it might be nice if you say who you want on this mission if you even have 5 people you trust enough to send.



Wolf

You read me as scum at the start of post 500's in this game, we are only in the 800's. I did not say those were my scum reads in my post above. I said those were the people who constantly said I was scum prior to my mission passing or insisting there was scum on my mission and we needed new people. Given I am town, guess what that means Wolf? That means you all were sure Shai or Grandma were scum because you all insisted over and over there were scum on my mission and we needed a new team. You all pushed to everyone else I was scum over and over- far before I read Grandma or Shai as scum.

It was you, moon, josh, arden and shai who were the most vocal about wanting new people all together. So who was pointing fingers at me far before my mission passed and far before mission 2 was even off the ground? You, Shai, Josh- that's who- Stating I was scum before my mission ever passed- AND before mission 2 passed or failed- but somehow Josh has twisted it into me point fingers at Shai and Grandma, even though it was all of you insisting scum were on my mission and I town. My posts were in response to Josh's BS- someone YOU SAID plays a great scum game- and I should not be discouraged by him.


----------



## CaféAuLait

This forum is really moving slow for me today, it is taking forever for pages to load. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Shaitra

I'm here, but not into this game at all.  Ready to send in my vote whenever we need to.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> What I also think of note was Shai stating she was upset with this game because I was finally  scum reading her- BUT she
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I was talking about your posts since the last mission failed where I said you were throwing mud. You immediately came in here and started accusing several of us like you are doing now also. A lot of this is new stuff I haven't even heard from you yet. I am really beyond caring at this point. This game has dragged on for quite some time and I don't even remember a lot of the things you are now accusing me of. I remember distinctly in the video of missions with low numbers of people on it passing even with spies on it because they were too afraid they'd be caught. That is the reason I kept bringing up that the first mission could of passed with scum on it. I thought that was a pretty strong observation that needed to be said. I especially thought it was odd that Avi wanted to keep the same people on it and was defending sending the same people despite this. I thought that was a bad idea. Just because it passed, did not mean they were all town.
> 
> You have been on every mission Cafe and you have accused just about everyone in this game of suspicious actions. Before these latest posts, you were accusing Grandma, Shai, Josh, Wake. You said Wake was talking setup too much and you said my meta changed which I explained is across all games due to RL. You were tunneling and concentrating really hard on Shai and Grandma but still kept bringing suspicion on several others. I'm not going to spend time digging up posts because I don't have the time.
> 
> Now, after this mission, it's Arden, Josh, me, Moon, Shai and maybe others. I don't know if you still find Grandma suspicious after saying so for so long. You seemed to have dropped that now. It's hard to tell who your picks are because it changes. It's like after every mission, you go back and dig up posts to find new reasons to accuse people. Some of this stuff, I haven't even heard before. I think I am justified in feeling you are throwing mud at just about everyone and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Besides seemingly forgetting about Grandma you also seemed to also gloss over Avi's crosstalk posts after agreeing with me they were suspicious. I thought it was a pretty good observation in the first place but you seem to have forgotten them now or don't want to bring them up. You also kept saying you don't have a read on Avi most of the game. It's interesting how most of us are scum to you but you gloss over him or things he's said.
> 
> I have been townreading you for quite some time. Until your posts after this mission, and I am now questioning that townread big time. Now, You tell me I'm lying because I said all game instead of most of the game. Like reads can never change.  I am so beyond fed up with stuff in Mafia games at USMB that I think I have pretty much hit a wall as far as my frustration level is. Think what you want. Since the deadline is tomorrow, it might be nice if you say who you want on this mission if you even have 5 people you trust enough to send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> You read me as scum at the start of post 500's in this game, we are only in the 800's. I did not say those were my scum reads in my post above. I said those were the people who constantly said I was scum prior to my mission passing or insisting there was scum on my mission and we needed new people. Given I am town, guess what that means Wolf? That means you all were sure Shai or Grandma were scum because you all insisted over and over there were scum on my mission and we needed a new team. You all pushed to everyone else I was scum over and over- far before I read Grandma or Shai as scum.
> 
> It was you, moon, josh, arden and shai who were the most vocal about wanting new people all together. So who was pointing fingers at me far before my mission passed and far before mission 2 was even off the ground? You, Shai, Josh- that's who- Stating I was scum before my mission ever passed- AND before mission 2 passed or failed- but somehow Josh has twisted it into me point fingers at Shai and Grandma, even though it was all of you insisting scum were on my mission and I town. My posts were in response to Josh's BS- someone YOU SAID plays a great scum game- and I should not be discouraged by him.
Click to expand...


Please tell me what your point is here? Over 300 posts went by and my reads changed. And? I really don't like you putting words in my mouth and telling me what I was thinking. I explained over and over why I thought scum would pass the first mission and why I wanted some new people on the second one. Again I ask you, what is your point?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I also think of note was Shai stating she was upset with this game because I was finally  scum reading her- BUT she
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I was talking about your posts since the last mission failed where I said you were throwing mud. You immediately came in here and started accusing several of us like you are doing now also. A lot of this is new stuff I haven't even heard from you yet. I am really beyond caring at this point. This game has dragged on for quite some time and I don't even remember a lot of the things you are now accusing me of. I remember distinctly in the video of missions with low numbers of people on it passing even with spies on it because they were too afraid they'd be caught. That is the reason I kept bringing up that the first mission could of passed with scum on it. I thought that was a pretty strong observation that needed to be said. I especially thought it was odd that Avi wanted to keep the same people on it and was defending sending the same people despite this. I thought that was a bad idea. Just because it passed, did not mean they were all town.
> 
> You have been on every mission Cafe and you have accused just about everyone in this game of suspicious actions. Before these latest posts, you were accusing Grandma, Shai, Josh, Wake. You said Wake was talking setup too much and you said my meta changed which I explained is across all games due to RL. You were tunneling and concentrating really hard on Shai and Grandma but still kept bringing suspicion on several others. I'm not going to spend time digging up posts because I don't have the time.
> 
> Now, after this mission, it's Arden, Josh, me, Moon, Shai and maybe others. I don't know if you still find Grandma suspicious after saying so for so long. You seemed to have dropped that now. It's hard to tell who your picks are because it changes. It's like after every mission, you go back and dig up posts to find new reasons to accuse people. Some of this stuff, I haven't even heard before. I think I am justified in feeling you are throwing mud at just about everyone and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Besides seemingly forgetting about Grandma you also seemed to also gloss over Avi's crosstalk posts after agreeing with me they were suspicious. I thought it was a pretty good observation in the first place but you seem to have forgotten them now or don't want to bring them up. You also kept saying you don't have a read on Avi most of the game. It's interesting how most of us are scum to you but you gloss over him or things he's said.
> 
> I have been townreading you for quite some time. Until your posts after this mission, and I am now questioning that townread big time. Now, You tell me I'm lying because I said all game instead of most of the game. Like reads can never change.  I am so beyond fed up with stuff in Mafia games at USMB that I think I have pretty much hit a wall as far as my frustration level is. Think what you want. Since the deadline is tomorrow, it might be nice if you say who you want on this mission if you even have 5 people you trust enough to send.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> You read me as scum at the start of post 500's in this game, we are only in the 800's. I did not say those were my scum reads in my post above. I said those were the people who constantly said I was scum prior to my mission passing or insisting there was scum on my mission and we needed new people. Given I am town, guess what that means Wolf? That means you all were sure Shai or Grandma were scum because you all insisted over and over there were scum on my mission and we needed a new team. You all pushed to everyone else I was scum over and over- far before I read Grandma or Shai as scum.
> 
> It was you, moon, josh, arden and shai who were the most vocal about wanting new people all together. So who was pointing fingers at me far before my mission passed and far before mission 2 was even off the ground? You, Shai, Josh- that's who- Stating I was scum before my mission ever passed- AND before mission 2 passed or failed- but somehow Josh has twisted it into me point fingers at Shai and Grandma, even though it was all of you insisting scum were on my mission and I town. My posts were in response to Josh's BS- someone YOU SAID plays a great scum game- and I should not be discouraged by him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me what your point is here? Over 300 posts went by and my reads changed. And? I really don't like you putting words in my mouth and telling me what I was thinking. I explained over and over why I thought scum would pass the first mission and why I wanted some new people on the second one. Again I ask you, what is your point?
Click to expand...


My first point was you were not reading me as town the whole game- the post I initially responded to. Where did I say I said what you were thinking?

Josh, Shai, you all kept saying I was scum before my mission passed, ( therefore IMO implying it was my fault if the mission failed) and before mission 2 passed the same thing happened= Café is scum, but I was still passed to go on the mission. There many are reading me as scum- continuing to send me on missions so it looks like I am the reason they fail- in advance. And when mission 2 and 3 failed- who was the scapegoat? Me Wolf. Why not, I have been called scum for the past 2 missions. So no one was even looking at anyone else BUT ME,

Arden also said she had a scum read on me. And you all insisted there must be scum on my mission since it passed 100 percent. I know I am town, so I listened to you all- insisting over and over there are scum on my mission. Who does that leave for those who are scum on my mission Wolf since I am town? Grandma and Shai. You may not know I am town  but I do. So, you all stating we needed new people because there were likely scum on my mission due to its 100 percent pass was a major reason I started to think you all were correct.

Josh's statement that it was me OMGUSing Shai and Grandma, is complete BS. I had town reads on Shai and a null on Grandma- until you all were sure there were scum on my mission. I had town reads on Shai before mission 2 passed or failed.  I became convinced you all must be right. Do you see what I am saying here?

Does it make any sense to continue to send scum reads on missions? In some cases I was sent twice in a row on two separate missions when I was the top scum read of yours, Shai's, Josh, etc. Ergo, IMO when the mission failed, it would be me who looked suspicious.


----------



## ★Arden

Nobody is addressing my team proposal and I'm not sure how to feel about that.

Cafe's posts all look like she's overly concerned with her image, and not like she actually cares about the current nomination, which as town she most likely would be more visibly worried about. I'm fairly confident in her being scum right now even just because of that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Nobody is addressing my team proposal and I'm not sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Cafe's posts all look like she's overly concerned with her image, and not like she actually cares about the current nomination, which as town she most likely would be more visibly worried about. I'm fairly confident in her being scum right now even just because of that.



Actually Arden, I was waiting for SR to acknowledge it so we can vote on it. I don't know if we are still going by not saying how we are going to vote in the thread but that was a thing before so I'm not sure what I should say at this point.


----------



## ★Arden

That's for pass/fail, and doesn't matter anymore because scum is one away from winning- if by some horrible mistake there's like 4 scum on this mission, it doesn't matter if they all fail the mission revealing the 4 scum, because then they win. The "don't talk about it" thing only applied in the missions when one fail was required and scum needed to figure out who was passing/failing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh well, in that case, I'm voting to approve.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Nobody is addressing my team proposal and I'm not sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Cafe's posts all look like she's overly concerned with her image, and not like she actually cares about the current nomination, which as town she most likely would be more visibly worried about. I'm fairly confident in her being scum right now even just because of that.




LOL

Whatever Arden, I said I was catching up- I had to go on V/LA, and I am trying to do that now, and as I am Wolf is asking questions which I am trying to answer. You have had your "slight scum" read on me since before my mission even passed. But hey, some of those with scum reads on me passed me for mission 2 and 3. How about that, Arden? Why? And you all wonder why I feel as if I am being set up to take the fall as missions 2 and 3 fail? GMAB. still LOLing here.

*PS: I was also clear what I would do concerning you mission. Why do I need to repeat myself again?* You put your final list in.

Why is it you are here speaking-- you know when speaking gives scum ideas about current missions and how they should vote. Tisk, tisk, tisk... maybe you want to follow your own advice?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is addressing my team proposal and I'm not sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Cafe's posts all look like she's overly concerned with her image, and not like she actually cares about the current nomination, which as town she most likely would be more visibly worried about. I'm fairly confident in her being scum right now even just because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Arden, I was waiting for SR to acknowledge it so we can vote on it. I don't know if we are still going by not saying how we are going to vote in the thread but that was a thing before so I'm not sure what I should say at this point.
Click to expand...



Did we ever get a replacement for Avatar? Has Mathblade agreed to sub in?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is addressing my team proposal and I'm not sure how to feel about that.
> 
> Cafe's posts all look like she's overly concerned with her image, and not like she actually cares about the current nomination, which as town she most likely would be more visibly worried about. I'm fairly confident in her being scum right now even just because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Arden, I was waiting for SR to acknowledge it so we can vote on it. I don't know if we are still going by not saying how we are going to vote in the thread but that was a thing before so I'm not sure what I should say at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did we ever get a replacement for Avatar? Has Mathblade agreed to sub in?
Click to expand...


I'm hoping SR gets back to us on that because we won't really be able to vote without that person here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-I was talking about your posts since the last mission failed where I said you were throwing mud. You immediately came in here and started accusing several of us like you are doing now also. A lot of this is new stuff I haven't even heard from you yet. I am really beyond caring at this point. This game has dragged on for quite some time and I don't even remember a lot of the things you are now accusing me of. I remember distinctly in the video of missions with low numbers of people on it passing even with spies on it because they were too afraid they'd be caught. That is the reason I kept bringing up that the first mission could of passed with scum on it. I thought that was a pretty strong observation that needed to be said. I especially thought it was odd that Avi wanted to keep the same people on it and was defending sending the same people despite this. I thought that was a bad idea. Just because it passed, did not mean they were all town.
> 
> You have been on every mission Cafe and you have accused just about everyone in this game of suspicious actions. Before these latest posts, you were accusing Grandma, Shai, Josh, Wake. You said Wake was talking setup too much and you said my meta changed which I explained is across all games due to RL. You were tunneling and concentrating really hard on Shai and Grandma but still kept bringing suspicion on several others. I'm not going to spend time digging up posts because I don't have the time.
> 
> Now, after this mission, it's Arden, Josh, me, Moon, Shai and maybe others. I don't know if you still find Grandma suspicious after saying so for so long. You seemed to have dropped that now. It's hard to tell who your picks are because it changes. It's like after every mission, you go back and dig up posts to find new reasons to accuse people. Some of this stuff, I haven't even heard before. I think I am justified in feeling you are throwing mud at just about everyone and seeing what sticks.
> 
> Besides seemingly forgetting about Grandma you also seemed to also gloss over Avi's crosstalk posts after agreeing with me they were suspicious. I thought it was a pretty good observation in the first place but you seem to have forgotten them now or don't want to bring them up. You also kept saying you don't have a read on Avi most of the game. It's interesting how most of us are scum to you but you gloss over him or things he's said.
> 
> I have been townreading you for quite some time. Until your posts after this mission, and I am now questioning that townread big time. Now, You tell me I'm lying because I said all game instead of most of the game. Like reads can never change.  I am so beyond fed up with stuff in Mafia games at USMB that I think I have pretty much hit a wall as far as my frustration level is. Think what you want. Since the deadline is tomorrow, it might be nice if you say who you want on this mission if you even have 5 people you trust enough to send.



Wolf

You read me as scum at the start of post 500's in this game, we are only in the 800's. I did not say those were my scum reads in my post above. I said those were the people who constantly said I was scum prior to my mission passing or insisting there was scum on my mission and we needed new people. Given I am town, guess what that means Wolf? That means you all were sure Shai or Grandma were scum because you all insisted over and over there were scum on my mission and we needed a new team. You all pushed to everyone else I was scum over and over- far before I read Grandma or Shai as scum.

It was you, moon, josh, arden and shai who were the most vocal about wanting new people all together. So who was pointing fingers at me far before my mission passed and far before mission 2 was even off the ground? You, Shai, Josh- that's who- Stating I was scum before my mission ever passed- AND before mission 2 passed or failed- but somehow Josh has twisted it into me point fingers at Shai and Grandma, even though it was all of you insisting scum were on my mission and I town. My posts were in response to Josh's BS- someone YOU SAID plays a great scum game- and I should not be discouraged by him.[/QUOTE]

Please tell me what your point is here? Over 300 posts went by and my reads changed. And? I really don't like you putting words in my mouth and telling me what I was thinking. I explained over and over why I thought scum would pass the first mission and why I wanted some new people on the second one. Again I ask you, what is your point?[/QUOTE]

My first point was you were not reading me as town the whole game- the post I initially responded to. Where did I say I said what you were thinking?

Josh, Shai, you all kept saying I was scum before my mission passed, ( therefore IMO implying it was my fault if the mission failed) and before mission 2 passed the same thing happened= Café is scum, but I was still passed to go on the mission. There many are reading me as scum- continuing to send me on missions so it looks like I am the reason they fail- in advance. And when mission 2 and 3 failed- who was the scapegoat? Me Wolf. Why not, I have been called scum for the past 2 missions. So no one was even looking at anyone else BUT ME,

Arden also said she had a scum read on me. And you all insisted there must be scum on my mission since it passed 100 percent. I know I am town, so I listened to you all- insisting over and over there are scum on my mission. Who does that leave for those who are scum on my mission Wolf since I am town? Grandma and Shai. You may not know I am town  but I do. So, you all stating we needed new people because there were likely scum on my mission due to its 100 percent pass was a major reason I started to think you all were correct.

Josh's statement that it was me OMGUSing Shai and Grandma, is complete BS. I had town reads on Shai and a null on Grandma- until you all were sure there were scum on my mission. I had town reads on Shai before mission 2 passed or failed.  I became convinced you all must be right. Do you see what I am saying here?

Does it make any sense to continue to send scum reads on missions? In some cases I was sent twice in a row on two separate missions when I was the top scum read of yours, Shai's, Josh, etc. Ergo, IMO when the mission failed, it would be me who looked suspicious.[/QUOTE]

The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry that above quote is messed up. This forum software does that. The last paragraph is my answer to Cafe.


----------



## ★Arden

CaféAuLait said:


> Why is it you are here speaking-- you know when speaking gives scum ideas about current missions and how they should vote. Tisk, tisk, tisk... maybe you want to follow your own advice?





★Arden said:


> That's for pass/fail, and doesn't matter anymore because scum is one away from winning- if by some horrible mistake there's like 4 scum on this mission, it doesn't matter if they all fail the mission revealing the 4 scum, because then they win. The "don't talk about it" thing only applied in the missions when one fail was required and scum needed to figure out who was passing/failing.



Read my posts. Read what I'm doing. Clearly, you've put everything on "ignore" save for whenever someone says something about scumreading you. Which, I'm sorry to say dear, is typical scum behavior, and before you retort with something about how it doesn't apply to you it's still behavior that you're not exempt from.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.




My point was you did state we needed new people over and over, along with many more who insisted we needed new people because scum were likely on my mission due to the 100 percent pass for mission personnel. You also said over and over at the time I was scum at the same time. I know what you said much later about assuming they were all town- but my point about that was you did not say that until after you all convinced me scum must be on my mission for tens of pages and pages.

I never said you thought Grandma and Shai were scum or that I was putting words in your mouth Wolf. I said the insistence from you, Josh, Shai, moon, Arden new people needed to be on the mission because of the 100% mission pass, read to me since I know I am not scum- either Shai or Grandma must be. Everyone was convinced there were scum on my mission. It is a pretty simple conclusion for me to come to knowing my alignment Wolf.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it you are here speaking-- you know when speaking gives scum ideas about current missions and how they should vote. Tisk, tisk, tisk... maybe you want to follow your own advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's for pass/fail, and doesn't matter anymore because scum is one away from winning- if by some horrible mistake there's like 4 scum on this mission, it doesn't matter if they all fail the mission revealing the 4 scum, because then they win. The "don't talk about it" thing only applied in the missions when one fail was required and scum needed to figure out who was passing/failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my posts. Read what I'm doing. Clearly, you've put everything on "ignore" save for whenever someone says something about scumreading you. Which, I'm sorry to say dear, is typical scum behavior, and before you retort with something about how it doesn't apply to you it's still behavior that you're not exempt from.
Click to expand...

 

*That post was not there when I hit reply Arden. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was you did state we needed new people over and over, along with many more who insisted we needed new people because scum were likely on my mission due to the 100 percent pass for mission personnel. You also said over and over at the time I was scum at the same time. I know what you said much later about assuming they were all town- but my point about that was you did not say that until after you all convinced me scum must be on my mission for tens of pages and pages.
> 
> I never said you thought Grandma and Shai were scum or that I was putting words in your mouth Wolf. I said the insistence from you, Josh, Shai, moon, Arden new people needed to be on the mission because of the 100% mission pass, read to me since I know I am not scum- either Shai or Grandma must be. Everyone was convinced there were scum on my mission. It is a pretty simple conclusion for me to come to knowing my alignment Wolf.
Click to expand...


OK, So are you saying you think that Shai or Grandma are scum based on knowing your alignment and several of our insistence that scum could be on the first mission?

Regarding being set up, who do you think is setting you up?

I'm sorry, I am really out of it right now due to RL issues and being tired so if I'm not getting it, bear with me.


----------



## Grandma

My vote has been sent in to Scarlet.

I suggest others do the same - at this point arguments are moot.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was you did state we needed new people over and over, along with many more who insisted we needed new people because scum were likely on my mission due to the 100 percent pass for mission personnel. You also said over and over at the time I was scum at the same time. I know what you said much later about assuming they were all town- but my point about that was you did not say that until after you all convinced me scum must be on my mission for tens of pages and pages.
> 
> I never said you thought Grandma and Shai were scum or that I was putting words in your mouth Wolf. I said the insistence from you, Josh, Shai, moon, Arden new people needed to be on the mission because of the 100% mission pass, read to me since I know I am not scum- either Shai or Grandma must be. Everyone was convinced there were scum on my mission. It is a pretty simple conclusion for me to come to knowing my alignment Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, *So are you saying you think that Shai or Grandma are scum based on knowing your alignment and several of our insistence that scum could be on the first mission?*
> 
> Regarding being set up, who do you think is setting you up?
> 
> I'm sorry, I am really out of it right now due to RL issues and being tired so if I'm not getting it, bear with me.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

Very close, yes. I did not even think there was scum until everyone insisted there was scum on my mission BEFORE IT EVER PASSED. and my suspicion of Shai actually did not start until she insisted on sending her top scum reads for missions 2 and 3. ( I still had her as a town read before the mission 3 garbage of sending scum reads AGAIN)  So her choice there- reiterated for me, what you all were saying "scum on Cafe's mission. So I started to agree with you all- especially when I saw posts which made no sense- strange reads, then changes.

As for who? The only thing I thought were those who kept sending their scum reads on missions. Why do that Wolf? Josh also called me scum, so did Arden but "slight scum" read- look at the past votes. Why not set up a townie and scream they are scum over and over, keep sending them on missions while choosing scum who then get a pass cause Café must be the guilty party.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> My vote has been sent in to Scarlet.
> 
> I suggest others do the same - at this point arguments are moot.



She specifically told us not to do that until she acknowledged the team. She hasn't done that yet so your vote will not count.

Grandma


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was you did state we needed new people over and over, along with many more who insisted we needed new people because scum were likely on my mission due to the 100 percent pass for mission personnel. You also said over and over at the time I was scum at the same time. I know what you said much later about assuming they were all town- but my point about that was you did not say that until after you all convinced me scum must be on my mission for tens of pages and pages.
> 
> I never said you thought Grandma and Shai were scum or that I was putting words in your mouth Wolf. I said the insistence from you, Josh, Shai, moon, Arden new people needed to be on the mission because of the 100% mission pass, read to me since I know I am not scum- either Shai or Grandma must be. Everyone was convinced there were scum on my mission. It is a pretty simple conclusion for me to come to knowing my alignment Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, *So are you saying you think that Shai or Grandma are scum based on knowing your alignment and several of our insistence that scum could be on the first mission?*
> 
> Regarding being set up, who do you think is setting you up?
> 
> I'm sorry, I am really out of it right now due to RL issues and being tired so if I'm not getting it, bear with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Very close, yes. I did not even think there was scum until everyone insisted there was scum on my mission BEFORE IT EVER PASSED. and my suspicion of Shai actually did not start until she insisted on sending her top scum reads for missions 2 and 3. ( I still had her as a town read before the mission 3 garbage of sending scum reads AGAIN)  So her choice there- reiterated for me, what you all were saying "scum on Cafe's mission. So I started to agree with you all- especially when I saw posts which made no sense- strange reads, then changes.
> 
> As for who? The only thing I thought were those who kept sending their scum reads on missions. Why do that Wolf? Josh also called me scum, so did Arden but "slight scum" read- look at the past votes. Why not set up a townie and scream they are scum over and over, keep sending them on missions while choosing scum who then get a pass cause Café must be the guilty party.
Click to expand...


OK, If this is what you think is going on, what can we do about it now?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The putting words in my mouth was because you said I assumed there was scum on the first mission and who they were and I really just said we shouldn't assume they are all town based on the video and other games I've seen where scum usually pass the first mission and vote to approve it. I wasn't sending scum reads on missions but testing people based on mission votes and who was on the mission to figure out who was scum. I have no idea what the best strategy is here so I went with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was you did state we needed new people over and over, along with many more who insisted we needed new people because scum were likely on my mission due to the 100 percent pass for mission personnel. You also said over and over at the time I was scum at the same time. I know what you said much later about assuming they were all town- but my point about that was you did not say that until after you all convinced me scum must be on my mission for tens of pages and pages.
> 
> I never said you thought Grandma and Shai were scum or that I was putting words in your mouth Wolf. I said the insistence from you, Josh, Shai, moon, Arden new people needed to be on the mission because of the 100% mission pass, read to me since I know I am not scum- either Shai or Grandma must be. Everyone was convinced there were scum on my mission. It is a pretty simple conclusion for me to come to knowing my alignment Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, *So are you saying you think that Shai or Grandma are scum based on knowing your alignment and several of our insistence that scum could be on the first mission?*
> 
> Regarding being set up, who do you think is setting you up?
> 
> I'm sorry, I am really out of it right now due to RL issues and being tired so if I'm not getting it, bear with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Very close, yes. I did not even think there was scum until everyone insisted there was scum on my mission BEFORE IT EVER PASSED. and my suspicion of Shai actually did not start until she insisted on sending her top scum reads for missions 2 and 3. ( I still had her as a town read before the mission 3 garbage of sending scum reads AGAIN)  So her choice there- reiterated for me, what you all were saying "scum on Cafe's mission. So I started to agree with you all- especially when I saw posts which made no sense- strange reads, then changes.
> 
> As for who? The only thing I thought were those who kept sending their scum reads on missions. Why do that Wolf? Josh also called me scum, so did Arden but "slight scum" read- look at the past votes. Why not set up a townie and scream they are scum over and over, keep sending them on missions while choosing scum who then get a pass cause Café must be the guilty party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, If this is what you think is going on, what can we do about it now?
Click to expand...


I haven't the slightest clue, I have been saying this since people reading me as scum kept voting for me to go on missions. I have been called scum further because I have been trying to point it out Wolf. The waters were muddied on many occasions already. I have been clear, but  Josh comes in a keeps misrepping me. I have tried my damndest to point out statements which make no sense and or actions as well.  I have given up TBH.

If this mission passes which I highly doubt, *I will be replacing out.* Maybe, just maybe, town can focus on someone else other than me and keep blaming me for mission failure, or *calling me scum Like Shai, and Josh as they have been since before my mission ever passed- but they "forget" this later and then seem to twist the situation - *and then Josh claims I immediately blamed shai/josh or grandma- when the case is clear- I was being blamed as soon as 'scum reads' ( ME) was approved by those calling me scum for 2 missions in a row. Hell, *I even told Avatar NOT to put me on his mission.*

Unless you have an idea Wolf?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think you are realizing just a little bit of what I have had to deal with in many games when I get scumread all the time as town. I am frankly ready to quit the games here all together because I always get accused and I am having a hell of a time dealing with it. I actually sympathize with you and I don't think you are actually scum. I'd like to think about this for a minute and help you figure out a plan here. I am way too tired to do so right this minute but I'll think about it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'll vote when SR officially acknowledges the team. Til then, what good would it do?


----------



## Shaitra

I agree with Aye, I'll vote when SR tells us it's time.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage - Is it time?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like this game has pretty much been abandoned.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I feel like this game has pretty much been abandoned.


Why?  We are just waiting for the go ahead to vote on the next mission.  Think of it as a night phase.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this game has pretty much been abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  We are just waiting for the go ahead to vote on the next mission.  Think of it as a night phase.
Click to expand...


Deadline has come and gone, we need a replacement still, and the mission was decided days ago.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm going to send my vote in.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I'm going to send my vote in.



I don't blame you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think I'll send mine in tomorrow with the mission number and who's on it. That way there is no delay waiting for votes since we've all known the proposed team for awhile.


----------



## ★Arden

I won't be too upset if it fails. For one thing, this game has pretty much gotten me resigned to the fact that people are going to never change their minds no matter how much I try to or actually prove them wrong. Plus Wolf is up next and even townier anyway.


----------



## ★Arden

About SR, maybe she just forgot about USMB? Can someone on that other site message her?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma  can PM her over there or Shaitra  can. It would be best if I did not.


----------



## Grandma

PM sent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At this point, considering it has been a number of days since SR has posted here in either game and has not bothered to communicate with us in any way despite posting at MS, I'm going to assume she isn't going to. Because so many of you have put the time and energy into this game that you have, I will keep this thread watched and vote, etc. if she does come back. Otherwise, I'm pretty much done.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I feel as though the game has been abandoned by its creator/mod. That really sucks for those of us that have been playing. 

I'll have to talk to Wake and see what we, as game mods, can do to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's rude and disappointing, especially since SR knows so many of us and she is the one who made the commitment to host this game that many of us playing it have put time and effort into. She could of found some way to communicate to us by this point and has chosen not to. It doesn't say much for her to be completely honest. If she wasn't posting elsewhere I'd be worried that there was something wrong but she is so I know she is o.k. I don't know how to fix this problem because I don't know who has the knowledge of the set-up here who would be able to take over for her. I will wait a couple more days and then, for closure, maybe we could all post a reveal and discuss the game. It isn't the best solution and I don't recommend it unless everyone agrees to it and agrees the game is over, but it might be a nice way for us to finish it anyway. We'll see what Wake says since you @ him. Thanks for doing that and thanks Grandma for PMing her at MS. Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Maybe ika  or MathBlade  if they check in here, would be able to help with this in some way.


----------



## Josh_B

No posts from the mod really sucks. I hope she's not mad.


----------



## Moonglow

On game 8 she is V/la


----------



## Wolfsister77

She was on V/LA until the 10th in game 8. She never came back before deadline at 8 pm central on the 11th in that game despite posting in her other games on the 11th. She is also aware that the deadline in this game for mission team submission was the 11th and Arden submitted that and @ her days ago.


----------



## Wake

If the game is abandoned, that's not good.

If it can be salvaged, somebody else not playing in the game can see it to completion.

I'll PM Scarlet and see what's up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma already did that Wake.


----------



## Wake

I see.

Hopefully Scarlet will come back to her game.

If not, then I am sorry that this happened, and will start bringing a ton of games into circulation.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet will be here later tonight. She is still seeking a replacement.


----------



## Wake

If she wants me to replace back in, I will (though I'll need a few pointers to catch up).


----------



## Grandma

Awesome! You haven't missed much. Arden picked her team, most of us still can't figure out who the Scum are. That's about it.


----------



## Wake

To be brutally, brutally honest, this sort of Setup is the toughest kind of Mafia game I have ever played in 6 years. Not having the flips, the lynches, and the votes is a wicked curveball, thus jacking up the difficulty-level of this sort of game way more than any other kind of Mafia game out there. That you guys have actually hung in there is, well, surprising.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma always knows.....


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> Grandma always knows.....



I wish I did...


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma always knows.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I did...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wake

So who's evil and who's not?

Let's light a fire under someone's britches.

Moonglow, where the Hell were you last Night at 8PM?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I doubt you can replace in Wake since you already know Aye's alignment and you are replacing Avi.


----------



## House

House in da house!

I'm the replacement for whomever.


----------



## House

I played a fair bit of Resistance at Titus' house, so I'm not entirely in the dark.

What's the current mission success rate?


----------



## MathBlade

FYI random note: Titus will be planning on getting the mod notes later tonight. 

I don't know anyone's alignments etc so I can replace in later if needed. Just noticed the tag from Wolf so I figured something should be said.


----------



## Wake

I'll go back to the sidelines.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Arden's mission is submitted*

It took me longer to get back to modding than anticipated.

House replaces Aye.

Get your votes in. You have 48 hours.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> *Arden's mission is submitted*
> 
> It took me longer to get back to modding than anticipated.
> 
> House replaces Aye.
> 
> Get your votes in. You have 48 hours.



Since when did I ask to replace out? LOL


----------



## Josh_B

Has any one not sent in their vote?


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arden's mission is submitted*
> 
> It took me longer to get back to modding than anticipated.
> 
> House replaces Aye.
> 
> Get your votes in. You have 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did I ask to replace out? LOL
Click to expand...


I thought you were the one. I'll double check. :S Perhaps it was avatar.


----------



## ScarletRage

Josh_B said:


> Has any one not sent in their vote?



I have a few stragglers. So I can't lock the vote officially.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is replacing Avi. Aye replaced Wake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Josh_B said:


> Has any one not sent in their vote?



I have sent mine in.


----------



## ScarletRage

*House replaces Avatar. I sent House Avatar's PM. Just made a typo. My bad. Carry on.*


----------



## ScarletRage

*House, Arden and Aye need to submit their votes officially.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My vote has been sent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden 

AyeCantSeeYou

You guys need to send in your votes to approve or reject the mission to go forward.

House

Here's the team: Arden is the leader. Arden, Wolf, Moonglow, FA, Grandma.

Page 1 has all the missions and descriptions. mission 1 passed, mission 2 failed with 1 fail vote, mission 3 failed with one fail vote, this is mission 4.

Mission 1: Cafe, Grandma, Shaitra   Unanimously approved to go forward, 100% pass votes.

Mission 2: Grandma, Josh, Arden, Cafe       Cafe ,Avatar disapproved to go forward, rest approved. Failed with one fail vote.

Mission 3: Avatar, Moonglow, Arden, Cafe       Cafe, Arden, JoshB, Grandma disapproved to go forward, rest approved. Failed with one fail vote.

Best out of 5 wins. So town must pass 3 or scum must fail 3. Town must vote topass. Scum can vote to pass or fail.

Scum need 2 fails on mission 4 to fail it. If, somehow, the mission is disapproved to go forward 5 times, scum gets a point. If the mission is disapproved to go forward, the next mission leader chooses a team. Team leaders are on page 1. 

6 votes are needed out of 10 to approve the mission to go forward. Approval or rejection of the mission to go forward votes must be PM'd but are revealed in thread. The people on the mission must PM their votes and who cast them is secret. The only thing revealed on mission votes is how many passes or fails occur.

If you need anything else, just ask.


----------



## House

I voted after looking up Arden's submission.


----------



## House

I know how Resistance works.  This game is like the card game.  But I do thank you for the time you took to explain it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It didn't take long and was a good refresher on who was on what mission and what happened for everyone including myself. I forgot a lot, LOL.


----------



## ScarletRage

*The mission approved. The game is over. There were two scum on the mission. They reject.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *The mission approved. The game is over. There were two scum on the mission. They reject.*



Do you mean the mission team was approved to go forward with the mission and there were scum on it and so of course they would reject and the game is over right? 

Just to clarify this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW, there were 3 scum on the mission, not 2. 

Just sayin'


----------



## ★Arden

...my reads really _were_ horrible, then. :/


----------



## Grandma

WHO WERE THE SCUM???


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> ...my reads really _were_ horrible, then. :/



Cute


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> WHO WERE THE SCUM???



Arden, FA_Q2, Josh, Wolfsister77

Mafia aligned Secret Agents

gg team


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> *If we want to win this game we can't pass Arden's mission choices.*



Allow me to bring this forward.

*GG Scum*.


----------



## Grandma

Good game, indeed.

I knew Wolf was Scum, totally thought Josh was Town.


----------



## FA_Q2

did anyone vote to reject that mission though?
It should have been somewhat obvious as no one was bringing up the fact several players scum read arden.  That whould have brought a natural rejection of the mission.

Of course, the next person in line was also scum so...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I voted to deny those picked for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I know Cafe said no. Grandma should have based on her comments here. That's 3 no's already. 

So yeah, I'm surprised it passed with 3 scum on it myself. Then again, there were going to be 4 yes votes for sure regardless.

This is probably one of the best setups to roll scum in. It was nice at least one of us was on every mission except the first. It was cool, despite not being able to communicate, only one of Josh and Arden failed the mission they were on together. And of course, I was pushing that scum always fail the first mission and wanted new people. That's the reason I said yes to the mission despite it being all town. 

Some of you should of wondered when I told Arden I'd vote to approve considering earlier I said I wouldn't approve any mission with Grandma on it. 

With so many not saying in thread what they were going to vote, I kind of thought people were going to reject it.

Cafe did a good job despite her stress level and Josh did a good job also-MVP's for scum and town IMO.

Good game everyone!!


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I know Cafe said no. Grandma should have based on her comments here. That's 3 no's already.
> 
> So yeah, I'm surprised it passed with 3 scum on it myself. Then again, there were going to be 4 yes votes for sure regardless.
> 
> This is probably one of the best setups to roll scum in. It was nice at least one of us was on every mission except the first. It was cool, despite not being able to communicate, only one of Josh and Arden failed the mission they were on together. And of course, I was pushing that scum always fail the first mission and wanted new people. That's the reason I said yes to the mission despite it being all town.
> 
> Some of you should of wondered when I told Arden I'd vote to approve considering earlier I said I wouldn't approve any mission with Grandma on it.
> 
> With so many not saying in thread what they were going to vote, I kind of thought people were going to reject it.
> 
> Cafe did a good job despite her stress level and Josh did a good job also-MVP's for scum and town IMO.
> 
> Good game everyone!!


The josh arden thing was a real break for us.  They did really well in not both selecting the same vote.

That is why I really didn't want to go on mission 3 with you.  It was easier to get just one of us on that mission rather than sending 2 scum.  I think that the scum in this setup work much better at odds with each other (bussing) so they end up in separate missions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Cafe said no. Grandma should have based on her comments here. That's 3 no's already.
> 
> So yeah, I'm surprised it passed with 3 scum on it myself. Then again, there were going to be 4 yes votes for sure regardless.
> 
> This is probably one of the best setups to roll scum in. It was nice at least one of us was on every mission except the first. It was cool, despite not being able to communicate, only one of Josh and Arden failed the mission they were on together. And of course, I was pushing that scum always fail the first mission and wanted new people. That's the reason I said yes to the mission despite it being all town.
> 
> Some of you should of wondered when I told Arden I'd vote to approve considering earlier I said I wouldn't approve any mission with Grandma on it.
> 
> With so many not saying in thread what they were going to vote, I kind of thought people were going to reject it.
> 
> Cafe did a good job despite her stress level and Josh did a good job also-MVP's for scum and town IMO.
> 
> Good game everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> The josh arden thing was a real break for us.  They did really well in not both selecting the same vote.
> 
> That is why I really didn't want to go on mission 3 with you.  It was easier to get just one of us on that mission rather than sending 2 scum.  I think that the scum in this setup work much better at odds with each other (bussing) so they end up in separate missions.
Click to expand...


Yeah, We should of actually kept one of us-you or me off in case it failed. Bussing is ideal for scum in this setup but then if you approve missions with your scumreads, that can look suspicious also. It's a balancing act. With no way to commincate, makes it tougher. Still with 4 of us, the numbers helped a lot there. Josh/Cafe interactions were interesting to watch also, especially knowing who the scum were. Cafe and Shaitra and Cafe and Grandma tunnels helped some considering Cafe seemed to be on to most of us as various times. You did a good job of blending in FA. I think the biggest think in our favor was Arden and Josh's experience level here and town apathy.


----------



## House

I def rejected because I wasn't on it.


----------



## Wake

Ach, this game was TOUGH.


----------



## ★Arden

★Arden said:


> "every plan I've seen so far has scum utility. So for me, until a mission fails, I'm going to keep my big ideas in my pants."
> 
> *Josh_B* Of course they do. There's always going to be that chance that scum is on a mission and always going to be that chance that scum will fail it. You just have to make the best of what you have. And I don't see how the fact that you don't like the plans presented so far leads into you not wanting to give your own plan- do you really have to wait for scum to get a point to contribute something? *Are you anticipating that this plan is going to fail?*
> 
> Also Cafe keeps calling me scum and I feel like she isn't even reading my responses. It's like she's determined to keep her read on me a scumread.





★Arden said:


> Josh_B You can't just "agree" with my post without responding to it. Respond _and_ *answer my questions, please*.





★Arden said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> *Do you think this plan is going to fail?* If it does and your plan can theoretically be implemented, are you actually serious about it? It's just so... extreme. :/





★Arden said:


> Noting that *Josh_B has twice avoided my question asking whether he thinks this mission is going to pass or fail*, and that his self-inclusion among the "people to drop" doesn't exactly scream town either.
> 
> My early townread was probably much too soon.





Josh_B said:


> Well it's obvious that you guys don't understand my plan. but I would rather not give it away too soon. I promise I'll reveal it before the next team is chosen.
> 
> And specially *for Arden- I don't know whether the mission will pass or fail*. What I do know, is that there seems to be a lot of back biting going on before this mission even starts.
> 
> I suck at finding previous posts on this site. But wasn't Cafe saying something to Avatar about posturing to FoS grandma if the first mission failed? Well here's the second mission and the posturing is even worse and more nonsensical.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, assuming Grandma said no which she should of if she thought I was scum then the no's were Cafe, House, Aye, Grandma.

It needed 6 to pass and barely got those 6. 

Still happy with a 3 to 1 scum win here. 

I think it was harder for town. Scum in this set up was fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I def rejected because I wasn't on it.



This was the ideal town play. If there are 5 on a mission, and you aren't on it, and you are town-you should reject. Those that don't can be suspect.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I def rejected because I wasn't on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the ideal town play. If there are 5 on a mission, and you aren't on it, and you are town-you should reject. Those that don't can be suspect.
Click to expand...


Yes Mistress, teach me more, o Resistance Goddess.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I def rejected because I wasn't on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the ideal town play. If there are 5 on a mission, and you aren't on it, and you are town-you should reject. Those that don't can be suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Mistress, teach me more, o Resistance Goddess.
Click to expand...


Nope, I already told you, you are my Mafia master and I am barely worthy to learn from you. Or something like that. I can't remember the exact angry wording.


----------



## Moonglow

Well next time we'll know better....


----------



## MathBlade

Good game ya'll...But yeah any townie not on the mission should reject when it requires the exact number of townies. 

And face to face for resistance is sometimes easier than forum. 

*laughter* (Inside joke to House/Titus)


----------



## Moonglow

good game


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Good game ya'll...But yeah any townie not on the mission should reject when it requires the exact number of townies.
> 
> And face to face for resistance is sometimes easier than forum.
> 
> *laughter* (Inside joke to House/Titus)



Well, 6 town and 5 on the mission so yeah, that was something I thought of but would never have said in the game considering my alignment. 

I agree, that face to face would be easier and fun too.


----------



## Josh_B

Well that was fun. If Arden's plan failed, I was going to admit that I was scum. and that I had been buddying the whole game which is why I knew wolfsister was town. 
At the start of the game, for some reason I thought the spys were only Wolfsister, FA-Q2, and myself. Until the middle of mission two when Arden said something, (I don't remember what) and I had to check the role PM because I really thought he might be scum. That's when I suddenly decided that Arden's plan was amazing. 

I was really happy with Wolfsister when she read Wake as scum, but I wasn't as happy with FA when he did the same thing. FA sheeps a lot and I totally would have had him pegged as scum when he did it the second time when he said grandma was scum. I would really like to hydra with him on the main site. Send me a message there. 

Arden is a great scum player. I like that he came on strong with a strategy that circumvented the need to figure out the game and the players individually. 

I really liked Wolfsister's post about the time hack. It put a lot of pressure on the other player's to make a decision that I think wouldn't have happened other wise. 

Avatar was universally scum read early in the game again. He's another player that I'd like to hydra with. 

Cafe, all three players on the first mission were town. But you came out heavily suspicious and it was easy to bicker with you. I do feel like I scum slipped in that exchange though, when I said "you were keeping town off of missions" I only knew that shiatra and grandma were town because I was scum. Good going though, I would have liked to see which of us would have been lynched if it were a regular game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh yeah, I totally forgot how much I picked on Wake in the beginning. I wanted a townie scumread ASAP and Wake was a good target. I even remember Josh "coaching" me to tone it down after awhile.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh yeah, I totally forgot how much I picked on Wake in the beginning. I wanted a townie scumread ASAP and Wake was a good target. I even remember Josh "coaching" me to tone it down after awhile.



I don't think you needed to push it, Wake came off as scummy without your pushing anything. His reposting rules just seemed scummy- given his experience with mafia scum- although this game is different. FA's post coming in and reaffirming my scum read of grandma suddenly calling Shai hard scum, then a few posts later calling Shai-town- was absolutely brilliant. But, the best thing you all did was have town question me- like Shai scumreading me continually- far before my mission even passed or failed. Then of course I became suspicious of Shai calling me scum and sending her scum reads twice on back to back missions.  The fact Josh was making up BS cinched my scum read on him. Unfortunately, town did not go back and check to see his lies. 

The funniest part Scum Arden pointed this out as being scummy! LOL

Arden gets the best scummy award, followed by Josh IMO. ( Wolf I don't know if you realize it or not, but you telling me to stay in the game cause Josh plays scum really good, also put you squarely in my scum pile- you admitted then Josh was scum and you were too, in my opinion- given you were reading him as town. 

Arden, I knew you were scum when you declared you were 'town this time and of course your game was different from the last' you were town the last game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Josh_B said:


> Cafe, all three players on the first mission were town. But you came out heavily suspicious and it was easy to bicker with you. I do feel like I scum slipped in that exchange though, when I said *"you were keeping town off of missions*" I only knew that shiatra and grandma were town because I was scum. Good going though, I would have liked to see which of us would have been lynched if it were a regular game.



LOL I did point that out, no one caught it though.

 Yes, I figured all town were probably on my mission when I went back and did the play by play, which showed it was *You, Wolf, Arden*, Shai and Moon insisting that we needed new people- BEFORE my mission even passed. Then second guessed myself and wondered if I was right to begin with, But it was far too late then. I just could not place who the last scum was. IMO it was either Shai or Moon, ( FA you were not even on my radar) given the push for new members. But I leaned Shai since she repeatedly called me scum, while I was town reading her- Before my mission even had a chance to pass- and she was pushing for new teams but pushing we put scum on missions.

LOL Arden even said, scum would not do this!

However, I  finally settled on Moon as being the last scum. Sorry Moon! :/


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, assuming Grandma said no which she should of if she thought I was scum then the no's were Cafe, House, Aye, Grandma.
> 
> It needed 6 to pass and barely got those 6.
> 
> Still happy with a 3 to 1 scum win here.
> 
> I think it was harder for town. Scum in this set up was fun.



I was a fail. But I knew we would not have enough votes to fail it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I totally forgot how much I picked on Wake in the beginning. I wanted a townie scumread ASAP and Wake was a good target. I even remember Josh "coaching" me to tone it down after awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you needed to push it, Wake came off as scummy without your pushing anything. His reposting rules just seemed scummy- given his experience with mafia scum- although this game is different. FA's post coming in and reaffirming my scum read of grandma suddenly calling Shai hard scum, then a few posts later calling Shai-town- was absolutely brilliant. But, the best thing you all did was have town question me- like Shai scumreading me continually- far before my mission even passed or failed. Then of course I became suspicious of Shai calling me scum and sending her scum reads twice on back to back missions.  The fact Josh was making up BS cinched my scum read on him. Unfortunately, town did not go back and check to see his lies.
> 
> The funniest part Scum Arden pointed this out as being scummy! LOL
> 
> Arden gets the best scummy award, followed by Josh IMO. ( Wolf I don't know if you realize it or not, but you telling me to stay in the game cause Josh plays scum really good, also put you squarely in my scum pile- you admitted then Josh was scum and you were too, in my opinion- given you were reading him as town.
> 
> Arden, I knew you were scum when you declared you were 'town this time and of course your game was different from the last' you were town the last game.
Click to expand...


That just proves how distracted I was because I thought I had Josh and Grandma as scum along with Aye/Wake at the time I told you that. With Avi as my 4th for the crosstalk stuff. Not remembering things that happened was a real thing for me this game. Like remembering that slip. I thought my slip that I approved the mission with Grandma on it was worse.

However, my concern for you being so frustrated was real and not part of the game. I can completely and totally relate to being frustrated as town when I am treated as a scum toy and town treating me like the only answer to every scumread. It is extremely difficult to deal with and it happens to me a lot. It's much easier with more town support. If you have that, you can take it better. When you feel like you are on your own, it's rough.

Josh is strong as scum and you are strong as town. The interaction between the two of you was one of the more interesting parts of the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, assuming Grandma said no which she should of if she thought I was scum then the no's were Cafe, House, Aye, Grandma.
> 
> It needed 6 to pass and barely got those 6.
> 
> Still happy with a 3 to 1 scum win here.
> 
> I think it was harder for town. Scum in this set up was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a fail. But I knew we would not have enough votes to fail it.
Click to expand...


I thought it would for sure fail.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, assuming Grandma said no which she should of if she thought I was scum then the no's were Cafe, House, Aye, Grandma.
> 
> It needed 6 to pass and barely got those 6.
> 
> Still happy with a 3 to 1 scum win here.
> 
> I think it was harder for town. Scum in this set up was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a fail. But I knew we would not have enough votes to fail it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it would for sure fail.
Click to expand...

so did I.  I almost voted against it to blend in but it was the winning blow so I didn't want to be 'that guy.'


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, assuming Grandma said no which she should of if she thought I was scum then the no's were Cafe, House, Aye, Grandma.
> 
> It needed 6 to pass and barely got those 6.
> 
> Still happy with a 3 to 1 scum win here.
> 
> I think it was harder for town. Scum in this set up was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a fail. But I knew we would not have enough votes to fail it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it would for sure fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so did I.  I almost voted against it to blend in but it was the winning blow so I didn't want to be 'that guy.'
Click to expand...


Thank goodness you didn't or it wouldn't of gone through. I was already realizing I wasn't going to be able to explain my approval to pass it but was just hoping it would pass anyway and we'd win and then I wouldn't have to. LOL


----------



## Grandma

I voted yes for the team. I knew Wolf was scum, but I couldn't get a solid read on the others. I was sure Josh was town. I just hoped that if there were scum on the mission, they'd get their signals crossed and pass it accidentally.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> I voted yes for the team. I knew Wolf was scum, but I couldn't get a solid read on the others. I was sure Josh was town. I just hoped that if there were scum on the mission, they'd get their signals crossed and pass it accidentally.



Never expect that might happen when scum is 1 mission away from victory.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I voted yes for the team. I knew Wolf was scum, but I couldn't get a solid read on the others. I was sure Josh was town. I just hoped that if there were scum on the mission, they'd get their signals crossed and pass it accidentally.



I'm shocked you passed it. I mean no matter how many scum were on it, they were all going to reject because basically, that's how we win. We aren't going to care if all 3 of us say no or how that looks because it's an insta-win anyway. So there is no way we'd pass it.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes for the team. I knew Wolf was scum, but I couldn't get a solid read on the others. I was sure Josh was town. I just hoped that if there were scum on the mission, they'd get their signals crossed and pass it accidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked you passed it. I mean no matter how many scum were on it, they were all going to reject because basically, that's how we win. We aren't going to care if all 3 of us say no or how that looks because it's an insta-win anyway. So there is no way we'd pass it.
Click to expand...


True, but I didn't know for sure how many scum were there.


----------

